# R32 GTR Vs R33 GTR



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi all.... newbie as you probably guessed from the title  

This topic has probably been done soooo many times but i couldn't find anything when searching, soz.

I'm gonna be looking at getting a skyline in the new year but don't know yet how much i got to spend  

So what are the differences and what are the pro's and con's between the R32 GTR and R33 GTR ? Worth getting the V-spec R33 ?

Is there a buying guide anywhere ?

Best way to buy one... i.e. Trade, Private, Import etc etc Can anyone recommend any dealers ?


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

Adam_GTR said:


> Hi all.... newbie as you probably guessed from the title
> 
> This topic has probably been done soooo many times but i couldn't find anything when searching, soz.


you've not looked far then!



Adam_GTR said:


> I'm gonna be looking at getting a skyline in the new year but don't know yet how much i got to spend


When you decide that,then ask


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

I prefer the 32, as i have one 
Personal preferance as i like the squarer lines. Obviously some will prefer the 33 for its smother lines and more uup-to-dateness.

As for vspec, if you are going to mod it a fair extent then i dont see any difference as most of the parts will be changed anyway. As ive never driven a vspec and non vspec i cant really comment anymore, sorry mate.


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

smileyculture, thanks... you were a great help


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

Adam_GTR said:


> smileyculture, thanks... you were a great help


u have pm on passion matey...they are full of help on here


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

R33 drive system is a bit more refined, ie faster acting attessa and v specs have the ability to adjust torque left and right on the rear axle..

I prefer the R32 over a R33 which I dont really like the look of, but funds permitting id love an R34


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

GTR-Zilla said:


> R33 drive system is a bit more refined, ie faster acting attessa and v specs have the ability to adjust torque left and right on the rear axle..
> 
> I prefer the R32 over a R33 which I dont really like the look of, but funds permitting id love an R34



Quoted for truth 

R34 is amazing. I'm gutted it still stands so far away from me "DAM YOU GIRLFRIEND AND HOUSE!"


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

maybe in a few yrs time mate..


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Most certianly!

It is on my list of things to own before my time is up!.... The R32 GTR is now in the workshop being MOT'd and stuff ready for pickup sometime in Jan, so that will do for now.

(FYI anyone nice who owns an R34 GTR that is willing to take me for a spin in one PM away! )


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

R32 is lighter and better looking tbh...i always thought the R33 was the odd one out from the 32 and the 34


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

yeah it is so.. the R34 looks a true evolution of the R32..33 is the odd one out..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33 all the way espec the GT-R V spec (cos i have one !!) R32 tooooo old, R34 on steriods !!! R33 best at acomplishing EVERYTHING, road, track and don't have NICK written all over it !!!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i had the choice and i choose the r32 (the best one)


----------



## ultimate (Sep 22, 2005)

having owned both...i would have to say the 32gtr all day long....much nicer in so many ways


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The R32 was the 1st 4WD GTR and all the rest are just copies. Yes, they might have some better qualities, but as with all models, they get heavier and heavier.

The R32 is, of course, the best.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I voted for R32 GTR because I have one and I really love it...but I like R33 too but R32 is my favorite Skyline...


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

adam the choice is obvious


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Not many impartial views there so you can see its a personal choice - pros and cons both ways.
Youe budget will be the main factor so best to set your limit then start looking and see what you like,
Go to Prospec or GT-Cultures website and you will find all the technical stuff on each model


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Adam_GTR said:


> smileyculture, thanks... you were a great help


 I Thought Smiley was being helpfull seeing as it's Xmas wait until he is in a bad mood


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Both great cars, but it's deffo the R33 GT-R for me. R32 looks way, way too dated imo......

Each to their own though 

James.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I've owned both. If you want a road car the R33 is much better. If you want it for the track, get a R32.


----------



## smileyculture (Oct 25, 2003)

James GT-R said:


> Both great cars, but it's deffo the R33 GT-R for me. R32 looks way, way too dated imo......
> 
> Each to their own though
> 
> James.


Got to agree,i prefer the 33.
The interiors of the 32's are terribly dated too.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

the 33 must be better as it is a higher number  

I love the 32's, ones that have the "race" look. But have to go with the 33, looks fantastic. Aggressive while still classy . . . not that I'm biased


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thought about the 33 GTR, when i was looking , the ones from Newera were a little out of my price range, settled for a 32 GTR in the end which i paid a higher than normal price for but, think it was well worth it


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

get another grey r32 gtr to add to the other 5 billion.............lol
when i see a r32 on the road i dont give it a second look.........dont look special at all. think the r33 and r34 gtr's have a lot more road presence...
all in my own opinion of course:smokin: 

lee


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

RepLiKa said:


> R32 is lighter and better looking tbh...i always thought the R33 was the odd one out from the 32 and the 34


Agree totally, its like the child whos dad really is the milkman, everyone knows its not got the same dad as its two brothers, but nobody mentions it...  

Had an ex like that, the middle sister out the three of em (she was the oldest, and the youngest one looked like her too) SOOOOOO didnt have the same dad as the other two, no way in hell 

32s are far more common, not jus cause they cheaper, but cause they made fooooookin tons of em compared to 33s and 34s.

Love 34s and 32s, if money wasnt an object and i could only have one, itd be a 34, if i could have two id hve a stripped out 32 as well. But 33s do nothing for me at all.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

lol good way to put it..

if you look atthe R31, R32 and R34 they all have things in common... what was the designer thinking of when he designed the R33???


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Agree totally, its like the child whos dad really is the milkman, everyone knows its not got the same dad as its two brothers, but nobody mentions it...
> 
> Had an ex like that, the middle sister out the three of em (she was the oldest, and the youngest one looked like her too) SOOOOOO didnt have the same dad as the other two, no way in hell
> 
> .


You knew them well enough to know?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

GTR-Zilla said:


> if you look atthe R31, R32 and R34 they all have things in common...


Yep, they are all boxey and naff looking. 

It's what happens when cousins marry. The R33 was obviously from outside the gene pool of the immediate family.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

moleman said:


> Yep, they are all boxey and naff looking.
> 
> It's what happens when cousins marry. The R33 was obviously from outside the gene pool of the immediate family.


u calling this naff looking??


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice looking car, but too boxey for my tastes. I would have a 34 if it wasn't for that, the unevenly sized rear lights and the halfords rear spoiler.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

moleman said:


> Nice looking car, but too boxey for my tastes. I would have a 34 if it wasn't for that, the unevenly sized rear lights and the halfords rear spoiler.


some people have no taste ...only joking m8


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Miness said:


> some people have no taste ...only joking m8


You're right, I have no taste. You should see some of the clothes I wear! lol


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

moleman said:


> You're right, I have no taste. You should see some of the clothes I wear! lol


lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

when i see a 33 on the road, i think oh its another bongo looking GTS-T ..like the thousands that are being imported, because...

the majority of people dont want an older looking 32 gtr, and cant afford a 33 gtr, or a 34 gtr, so opt for the GTS-T 33 shape..

unless its a really nice looking GT-R i dont think the 33 shape stands out that well.


both the 32 and 33 gtrs are cracking cars, regardless of what all comments are on this thread, 

should be proud to own a GT-R regardless of if its a 32 or 33,


----------



## pimp1911 (Aug 1, 2004)

+1 on R32.

R32=confirmed group A killa.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

pimp1911 said:


> R32=confirmed group A killa.


Only because the banned the Skyline before the 33 had "evolved" from the old 32


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

As you can probably tell, you're never gonna get an unbiased opinion, so just go out, have a few test drives and see which one you prefer.

Although I was hugely disapointed when I went out in a '33 GTR with the same power as my '32 GTR!

Alex B


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

i would go for a r33 gtr v-spec , but thats cos i got one.
saying that i love the r32 and r34
but as evolution goes r35 has gone more curved, so now the r33 has a sister,
you can get a very very nice modded r32 for r33 money
and save your self a lot of time and money and heartache,

just go with your heart and wallet , you will not be disapointed.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Given the choice I would take the 33.
If money wasnt a problem,then I may look at a 34-subject to a test drive!!!


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

Its all well and good harping on about the differences between r32 r33 and r34's. But when it comes down to it, EVERYBODY knows the R32 is the best.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh, you know your Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo wrong !!!!

Purple (the best colour) R33 GT-R V Spec (the best modle) Nissan Skyline (the best car EVER)

te he he he he


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

How many people on here are talented enough behind the wheel to notice any of the differences???


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kenan said:


> How many people on here are talented enough behind the wheel to notice any of the differences???


 Think there would be huge difference between the 32 & 33,which most drivers would notice.

Both these cars are fantastic-A test drive is in order my boy


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

look at the best motoring vid where there two silver skylines were tearing through country lanes, R32 kept up with the R33 V spec no problems... 

When I test drove the two R33's inc a v spec prior to buying my R32 the R33 felt a bit big, bloated and like a boat.. The R32 felt more solid and had good change or direction and feel in the steering..


----------



## RBDreams (Dec 28, 2005)

I personaly like the R33 GTR 
Thats that i plan on having soon.

i love the R34, but $$$
and the R32 indeed is beautiful, but i want some thing a little more to date.

i have an S13 Silvia now, and the R32 body lines are to alike.

i want some thing differrent thats why i am going with a 33


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

hi there mate i think that the GTR 32 is a great drag carcar and is a fun street racing car but the GTR R33is a all round pacage it is more famaliy practicul and still offers all the features.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think the 32 looks more "drag racer" style,

but after seeing a very nice 33 GT-R the other day im not sure if i should sell my GT-R and go for a 33, agahghh!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

There are a couple of good buyers guides about, one on this site: http://www.gtr.co.uk/html/shownews.asp?ID=q1_2003/jae_140103


If you buy a car from a forum member, you will probably get some history, undersealed, alarmed and problems ironed out and at least you are buying a known quantity. Having said that I have gone though the agonising wait and imported both of my last cars. In terms of a few good importers:
http://www.neweraimports.com/stock.jsp
http://www.topspec-imports.com/Jap_stock.htm#nissan
http://www.gt-culture.com/


My personal preference was an R32 as for me they are all starting to date now, including the R34 IMHO unless very well modified, and the R32 is already there and can even be insured on a classic car policy!

I do not have to worry about a cat for emissions checks from VOSA and MOTs and I personally prefer the way it drives and the "wolf in sheeps clothing" approach. Everyone noticed my old R34, whereas this one just continually suprises people  Either way, fantastic cars and if you buy carefully, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

The 32 was built to go racing ! which it did Too well !! :smokin: 
The 33 was built to go to the shops ! which it does well, apparently  

So what do" You " want to do ?  
Shop ?

Cokey


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

cokey said:


> The 32 was built to go racing ! which it did Too well !! :smokin:
> The 33 was built to go to the shops ! which it does well, apparently
> 
> So what do" You " want to do ?
> ...



I thought the 32 was slower round a race track!?


----------



## paulupfax (Sep 17, 2005)

The 33 was built to go to the shops ! which it does well, apparently  

baaaaaaaaaah r33 much better looks and handles the same plus you can go shopping in stylee:smokin:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

And you can beat a GTR32 to the january sales


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Funny how insecure the 32 owners are as they are trying so hard to fight their (lost) cause


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if there wasnt a 32 gtr, there wouldnt have been a 33


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

32 or 33 that is a choice i will be having to make next year


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Matty32 said:


> if there wasnt a 32 gtr, there wouldnt have been a 33


Good things come to those who wait


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

the 32's are a good bet for the older person who prefers a classic.
For us younger people who prefer advancement the 33 rocks - lol


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

matty32 said:


> i think the 32 looks more "drag racer" style,
> 
> but after seeing a very nice 33 GT-R the other day im not sure if i should sell my GT-R and go for a 33, agahghh!


only looks drag style because people turn them into it...they are cheap and light and people decide to use this model to form the base for their funny car/ snow plough looking R32 skyline


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

GTR-Zilla said:


> they are cheap


  (sorry couldn't help it)


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

i have just made this decision,
The r32 won because i like the agressive looks and the more noticable wider arches, i think the r33 is more of a girls skyline with it's smooth round shape,
It's not some of your lads fault you like the 33 more it is just your feminine (sp) side showing through.LOL
R32/34= a mans car  
R33= one to keep the missus happy but you got a skyline anyway  
Pmsl


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

car killer said:


> R33= one to keep the missus happy but you got a skyline anyway


Damm, you have a pont. The 3 lady Skyline owners I know all have 33's . . . but it's still better. Anyway my dad is bigger than yours


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

maybe the 33 is better because its newer, even though the interior of the 33 is pretty bland the interior of the 32 is out of the ark


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

I must admit, i do prefer the look of the R33, as people have said, the R32 looks dated now. I'm not worried about tracking dragging it. I want a fast, quick, powerful car i can use when ever i like. I think i will be choosing the R33 GTR... Sorry R32 peeps


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Can't help feeling you're missing the point. Any GTR in good condition is a superb car. You'll never get an unbiased answer regrding looks or performance without giving a much more defined set of buying criteria first.

Just for your information. I can't justify spending the money on an R34, have had an R33 GTs-T and now own an R32 GTR. Loved them both in very different ways.


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

I dont think i would be able to chose out the two. my first skyline was a 1996 gtst. if it was for me i wouldnt have bought it, but instead i would have bought a R32 GTR. But saying that im glad i had the experince of owning it and gave me a insight into skyline ownership.

I wasnt a big fan of the R32 untill i drove one and i must say i was very impressed on how it drove! since then the R32 its grown on me and i would most definatley consider it. Also i found with the interior compared to other cars of similar age, still doesnt look to bad.

If i had the money, i would buy all three!! but that isnt going to happen so the plan is to buy all three one at a time, problem is i dont know what to get next a R32 or R33!!(lol)


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

This is the kind of R33 i'm after.... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nissan-Skylin...601986676QQcategoryZ18238QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi mate 

I wouldn't bother with either they are big heavy buses   and cost a hell of alot of money to make them fast 

get youself and nice 3dr/Rs500 cossie, proper cars for their time   :smokin: :smokin: 

cheers Marco


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

that is why the r32 whooped it then  and got banned from the group cause the others couldn't keep up..

/Steve


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

1990 JTCC, The calsonic and the reebok R32's destroyed the field of RS500's..


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

LOL ..........i remember the R31 shoe box tryed to take it's crown and failed miserably it lasted 1/2 season so then Nismo pulled out and it was back to the drawing board .....lol...

it then took them 2.5 yrs to bring the R32 to take it's crown which it did but the Rs500 had won everything by then and was getting very boaring 

and the reason why the R32 did it was because it had 4wd/4wd steer 2.6 turbo engine and Ford Rs500 was still on 9" wheels , but when Ford was allowed to extend the front and rear arches to (thunder -saolon wide bodyed) it was more of a match for godzuki 

If Rs500 are shite what i can't understand is why are they still fetching 15k+ for an old E-reg 87 car 

how much is a rd going R31 worth e/f reg ??

I heard rurmour that nissan when bust because of R32 skyline the amount of money they invested in the car and couldn't make profit i don't know how true it is but i would love to know why they went bust 

I do think they are good cars tho and belive it or not a have driven R33 and i have driven Cams red R34 tunned by Rod Bell and i couldn't belive how good they drive even modded my cossie is a tractor compaired to that car 

They are fantastic so refined it's unbeliveable if money was no object i would have a R34 sitting on my drive tomorrow 

anyway come on ive got my sword ready for you lot .....psml 

Marco


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

here is some results from Japanesse touring car never mind british or world touring car  

Godzilla never had it's own way heres the proof ......lol...

1988....

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=710

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=711

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=712

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=713

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=714

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=715


1989...

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=691

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=692

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=693

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=695

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=698

http://ms.bridgestone.co.jp/database/result_list_type13_en?rid=709

1990 

Nissan R32 won every race 

1991

Nissain R32 won every race 

1992

Nissan R32 won every race 

godzilla is unstopable ..lol..

Marco


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Marco polo said:


> I do think they are good cars tho and belive it or not a have driven R33 and i have driven Cams red R34 tunned by Rod Bell and i couldn't belive how good they drive even modded my cossie is a tractor compaired to that car
> 
> They are fantastic so refined it's unbeliveable if money was no object i would have a R34 sitting on my drive tomorrow
> 
> ...


Hi Marco
A fairer comparison would be between an RS500 and an R32GTR VSpec II tbh.
I'll have a bob down to see you soon as when you drove mine it was running way less than a bar of boost but now its got some proper boost its made a bit [lol] of a difference.:smokin: 
Your 3dr [Blue Thunder] is one of my personal favourite Cosworths as its been well developed and gets to earn its corn on road and track. 
I wouldn't have another 4x4 Cosworth but I am still fond of 3drs and RS500s in particular. A clean unmolested RS500 will be worth a fortune in 20yrs time but so will the limited edition GTRs the factory produced.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

kenan said:


> Funny how insecure the 32 owners are as they are trying so hard to fight their (lost) cause


Oh grow up FFS.

Look at this thread and how many lil posts youve put up on it, none with any actual reasoning barring personal preference.

And then you have the cheek of saying other people are insecure.

Its like your six years old, who gives a ****.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I think nearly all the posts are personal preference, the three cars all look so different for a start its hard not to fall back on that, personally Id have a nice clean 32VII for an investment and because they look nice, are light and so on, a 33 so I can fit my family in the back and get it up to around 550ish for fun and a 34 because I like the look of them the most, so I cant really choose between them - fact is I cant afford to have any of them right now. Just so that I am qualified to have an opinion I am not a schoolboy and I have owned two 33's (one 400bhp and one around 600bhp)


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah I'm with Steve.....

You should,nt be allowed to post on here ...until you have Hairs round your willy  

1990 

Nissan R32 won every race 

1991

Nissain R32 won every race 

1992

Nissan R32 won every race 

godzilla is unstopable ..lol..

So...with nowhere to go racing-wise , they kept the badge and the kudos and built the r33 ! with a bigger boot  
Dont have it in my heart to tell you which big nissan floor pan they chose !
But it was not designed to do what the 32 chassis did , they had achieved that at great expense , to the company also.
33 was designed to take the marque to the shopping malls.  

If it was not for DaveW and his skills to prove me wrong  
I'd be quite happy with my head in the r32 sand-bucket  

They are what they are ... those with them - enjoy !!
Those without... Shut the fu*k up !

thats my tenners worth :smokin: 

Morning !!!
Cokey


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Apart from hairs in the region of my willy - Im not too sure about people who actually have hairs on their willy, they are usually found sitting around eating bananas - Ive got hair in places I never expected to, after a while it seems to sprout out all over the place (except on my willy thank god)


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

I must admit, every time I see an Escort Cosworth my head still turns. I don't mind admiting it, I love those cars, and ever since I was 18 I have wanted one, but the only thing I find funny is that now I am in a position to possibly buy one I don' t think I would go for it, hence the R32.

I think I will leave it sitting in my head as the things I dreamt of when I was younger, and now thats been replace by the R34 GTR  

Its always nice to have asperations


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

anyone watch Initial D? 4th stage episodes 20-22 i think... they discuss this issue


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Its like your six years old, who gives a ****.


I'm just winding up you 32 owners. Ignoor me long enough and I'l go back to watching Fireman Sam


----------



## kewzil (Oct 3, 2005)

*Which ever win... we still owner of it..*

cheers guys, hehe have R33, to compare both car, i think R33 is rock my world.... hehehe R32 was legend of Godzilla... that the true.. what ever we have... we still the owner of GTR.......


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

kewzil said:


> cheers guys, hehe have R33, to compare both car, i think R33 is rock my world.... hehehe R32 was legend of Godzilla... that the true.. what ever we have... we still the owner of GTR.......



Just enjoy them for what they are "great cars " and they have racing heritage behind them   Just like the old cossies :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## manage13 (Jan 10, 2006)

I would go for the R32 GTR; the R33 is a bit of a whale looking thing. Plus, these days (in Australia) you see a fair share of R33 GTST Skylines roaming around with GTR badges on them. Quite SAD!  



GTR-Zilla said:


> R33 drive system is a bit more refinedQUOTE]
> 
> GTR-Zilla, you can update the R32 system.
> 
> The 32 got my vote!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Marco polo said:


> LOL ..........i remember the R31 shoe box tryed to take it's crown and failed miserably it lasted 1/2 season so then Nismo pulled out and it was back to the drawing board .....lol...
> 
> it then took them 2.5 yrs to bring the R32 to take it's crown which it did but the Rs500 had won everything by then and was getting very boaring
> 
> ...


RS500 chassis is very primitive in its design.. and it certainly showed against the R31 at doningon in 1988, with some 200+ bhp less than the RS500 of Andy Rouse man did it kick some ass!! I think it only lost due to a technical problem


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

*R32 vs whatever!*

It’s got to be the R32 all the way...

Owned a R33 [315Bhp GTS-25t] but the dynamic capabilities of the R32 far exceed it. 

Also owned a 3 door whale tale Cosworth putting out 310Bhp which admittedly was slightly better on most B roads than the 32, but I put that down to the ridiculously unforgiving Ohlins suspension that’s currently fitted.

Its the way that the 32 GT-R puts down the power that really impresses, there's none of that traction control bullshit, and nor is there loads of unnecessary wheel spin, she just sits down on her arches and grips... and then the turbo’s really kick in and she grips some more… [weather permitting obviously]

I makes me laugh when I remember just how bad front wheel drive cars with reasonable amounts of power used to be; with the wheels jumping in the arches and the ridiculous amounts of torque steer!! 


Oh and Neal - Welcome to the forum - Initial D is top!! :smokin:


----------



## Marco polo (Aug 6, 2002)

GTR-Zilla said:


> RS500 chassis is very primitive in its design.. and it certainly showed against the R31 at doningon in 1988, with some 200+ bhp less than the RS500 of Andy Rouse man did it kick some ass!! I think it only lost due to a technical problem




GTR Zilla 

I totally agree with you the sierra is very primative compaired to the R31/R32


Win Percy /Allan Grice when their R31 race car was @ Donnington back in 1988 racing against the cossies/bmw's still never finished the race because the main problem with the R31 was it used to kill the front brakes because of the front being too heavy 

the main problem with the cossies ,they could only use a 9" wheel you wasn't allowed to modd the arches and when the Sierra was lauched it only 
had 13" wheels and small arches back in 1982 it was never ever built to be a race car were the Skyline was 

I love the Rs500 for the looks and it proved it's self time and time again they had a good run in touring car and no one can change history and it took avery good car to beat it which was the Skybird  

Marco


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

the r33 has a better ar*e lol


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

skyliner56 said:


> the r33 has a better ar*e lol


does my bum look big in this


----------



## FurryBarry (Jan 24, 2006)

kenan said:


> does my bum look big in this


haha, the J-Lo of gtrs.

Take whatever you save on getting a thirty two instead of a thirty three, and spend it on:
a) a couple of hundred extra hp
b) ladies of the night
or c) a round the world holiday

you will get:

a) gtr33s dissapearing in your mirrors
b) diseases
or c) a suntan


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

Why does it seem there are more R32 lovers posting, but even'ish votes? must tell us something about the types of owners..... but what? any comments?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

wow, look at the poll! how close!!!

mook


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

I voted R33 for the following reasons:-
1) They are better looking and have more prescence on the road than both the R32 & R34
2) I own one! 
3) It handles like a dream, contrary to what R32 owners think
4) It turns heads big time
5) R32 and R34 owners dont know what they're missing! 
6) The smooth lines look a lot nicer than the boxey look of the R34.
7) The GF thinks my R33 is the best shape, so I aint gonna argue! 
8) and all R32 & R34 owners are wrong!! 

That'll do for now....(awaiting the storm of arguments against my points now  )


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

9)I dont care anymore, they are great cars so lets just enjoy 

Make love not war people! LOL


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

nah nah nah nah, forget all this hippy peace crap....war war war!!!

R33 RULES!!!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

chose r33 and made the poll even now lol


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

NISSAN R33 SKYLINE ...

Except no substitue ...


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

R33 for me


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Swapped my R33GTR for an R32GTR and i have to say its just got that 'somthing 'about it the 33 never had.
But do love them both!


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Swapped my R33GTR for an R32GTR and i have to say its just got that 'somthing 'about it the 33 never had.
> But do love them both!


HELL YER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        the original, the lightest the meanest.............. THE QUICKEST!!!!!!!!!!!!:smokin:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

fourtoes said:


> Swapped my R33GTR for an R32GTR and i have to say its just got that 'somthing 'about it the 33 never had.



More down bills lol


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

toddrb30gtr said:


> THE QUICKEST!!!!!!!!!!!!:smokin:


Rubbish.


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

GTR-Zilla said:


> look at the best motoring vid where there two silver skylines were tearing through country lanes, R32 kept up with the R33 V spec no problems...
> 
> When I test drove the two R33's inc a v spec prior to buying my R32 the R33 felt a bit big, bloated and like a boat.. The R32 felt more solid and had good change or direction and feel in the steering..


you took the words straight out of my mouth, test drove a V-spec GTR33before deciding on a GTR32 and it did not impress me, the 32 felt 'alive'.

Depends if you want a fast Sierra/Mondeo look a like thats admitidly a little more comfortable than the 32, personally I didnt


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

The 33 just looks too calm for me. It's too round. I like the sharp lines of the 32. Plus, I own one


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I've been looking at this thread for a while now and I'm struggling. Can someone help me with the answer??? 

I have an R32, but want an R33. Would rather have both than none.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

MADsteve said:


> I've been looking at this thread for a while now and I'm struggling. Can someone help me with the answer???
> 
> I have an R32, but want an R33. Would rather have both than none.



Sounds like the 33 has your heart?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah but the R32 is the original one I saw, some fifteen years ago, and the very reason that I'm here, now!!


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

i like the 33 over the 32.the 32 looks well dated against a 33.i have seen a couple of 32`s that i thought looked the biz a black 32gtr and some of the race type ones look ok. the 33 looks more up todate not as wild looking as a 34 but still looks great.

is there much difference in weights for a everyday owner to notice.what weights are all the standard gtr`s

think my fave is the 34 in anyother colour than blue


----------



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

Poll looks pretty even eh, hehe!

I have to admit that the R33 was my favourite of the three (or two at the time) for years. It seems to me that it's still probably the sleekest of the GTR's (anyone know the drag co-efficients of these three?).
My opinion has changed in the last couple of years and particularly when I started looking into buying a GTR and saw a few close up. The R32 is now my firm favourite..... I know, I'm biased cause I bought one but then I'm sure most of the replies on here are too . 
I love the aggressive lines on the 32, it's not the prettiest of cars but it isn't trying to be. Just lower it a bit and maybe put some bigger wheels and it looks ready to go out on track and gobble up cossies and M3s  .

Don't get me wrong though, if I won the lottery I'd have one of each (+R34 too :smokin: )!!!

Jonny


----------



## toddrb30gtr (Nov 10, 2005)

looks, weight, feel...............R32 ALL THE WAY


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

I've never seent his poll run so close - it's almost 50/50.opcorn: 

Obviously what you really want is an R34 Z-tune:bowdown1: , but like most of the rest of us, it's probably out of your reach.
Give it 10 years & we will all be fighting over them.:bawling: 

Having said that, most of the top project cars at the moment seem to be R33s.:squintdan


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kornmonkey said:


> Having said that, most of the top project cars at the moment seem to be R33s.:squintdan




Thats because the 33 is the better car:chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

kornmonkey said:


> I've never seent his poll run so close - it's almost 50/50.opcorn:
> 
> Obviously what you really want is an R34 Z-tune:bowdown1: , but like most of the rest of us, it's probably out of your reach.
> Give it 10 years & we will all be fighting over them.:bawling:
> ...



Never seen a 33 looking this good! 
V
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=50573


Bobby


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

I prefer the R32, perfected the old-skool look without appearing embarassingly 80's. It is the first Skyline with the RB26DETT engine which is well ahead of its time. It is the right size, not too long or wide (unlike the 300ZX and Supra barges) 

R33 is a nice car, but looks "heavy" and sometimes the jelly bean styling cues (a bit like the shamefully ugly MKIV Supra) just takes away from the car's aggressiveness.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

> Having said that, most of the top project cars at the moment seem to be R33s.


well if you want to get into that:

I think you will find most of the top project cars are evo's and scoobys... 

The point being though even they and the "barge like" 33 project cars pail into insignificance next to Keith and his R32. Go figure..... Ron K is doing pretty well too. 

Out of interest, how many 33's have dipped into the 9's in the europeon scene?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> well if you want to get into that:
> 
> I think you will find most of the top project cars are evo's and scoobys...
> 
> ...


Won't be long from what I hear :runaway:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

It looks like there is going to be some serious cars on the scene. Very exciting. Cant wait to see the sumo R33 in action if the 34 was anything to go by.


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

I have had both an R32gtr and an R33gtr and i can say for definate that you can immediatly feel that the r32 is a lighter car and seems to have sharper handling.

I prefer my R32 for the driving expirience but the R33 for the better looks (if it looks like daveW's and is done nicely then there is no argument there)

The hard part is finding an R32 in perfect condition but also you can get a stage 2 32gtr for the price of a stage 1 33gtr which is a bonus ! 

Both have good and bad points but i think that the poll shows everything and that it is a hard one to call !


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

R32 for me (but only just).... Lighter, and i prefer the styling IMO it's abit more understated than the r33 in standard form.. R33 a still great car though.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

do the supermarket car park challenge and you will get ya ansa!

parked my r33 gtr v-spec up next door but one space to a fairly modded r32gtr @ asda
on return, saw small group of teenagers hanging around my car pointing etc. i held back for a few moments out of sight to see if they noticed the 32. yes , they did but dismissed it.
i went over. they asked the usual ?`s how fast, 0-60, bhp etc. i asked what they thought of the `32 - nice but old fashioned one commented, another asked if it was a someting else with a skyline badge on it? he he he.
they all agreed the 33 is THE skyline - coolest, wicked, sorted, awesome - usual teenager stuff. - can i have ride? (not bloody likely).
dont get me wrong - i think all skylines are the muts, but everyone i have asked (who does not own a skyline) thinks it is one seriuosly cool car and by far the sleekest looking - (girls espacially ;-))
ps. it also drives like a dream.
i know its not all about the "looks" but i get convinced everyday by the "general public - friends etc) that i bought the right one.
although, if i could afford a 34??????


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

33 for me but still like the others


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

nick the tubman said:


> do the supermarket car park challenge and you will get ya ansa!
> 
> parked my r33 gtr v-spec up next door but one space to a fairly modded r32gtr @ asda
> on return, saw small group of teenagers hanging around my car pointing etc. i held back for a few moments out of sight to see if they noticed the 32. yes , they did but dismissed it.
> ...


To be honest, when I didnt know what I was talking baout the 33 seemed like the one to go for. After doing a bit of research and realising what all that extra styling flab did to the ride I knew better.

As god said in the bible: The 34 is the one most rich people like, 

the 33 is the one that kids like, 

the 32 is the one that enthusiasts and people that like to 'drive' their cars love. 

(flame suit zipped and ready for action)


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

We (the enlightened ones) know the truth mart :smokin:


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Lads !
The 32 spoke for itself.:clap: :clap: 

Leave those enlightened by computer games and hollywood to their uneducated diatribes . :blahblah: :blahblah: 
Cokey


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

the 32 as with all things younger hasnt put on much weight compared to the older ones  htings start to sag even though they are wiser ( technology )


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

I love all the GTR models.
I chose an R33 because:
It was the best I can afford (R34 well beyond budget):bawling: 
And the R32 was too old.
And I liked the look of the R33.
My mate has an R32 GTR and its a superb car and it does look more aggressive than the R33 with sharper lines.
My R33 gets way more looks than his because mainly its not got the classic 80s shape shell. But it doesnt make them any worst a car.
Only problem with my R33 is that it seems to attract a bit too much attention when in a public place ie petrol stations. Kids seem to know their cars from computer games and films pretty well!


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

[/QUOTE]

I'll let you all battle it out between yourselves.... but just had to say this car is stunning. 

Had a GTR33..... sold GTR33..... probably get a GTR32 now ..... 

33 great car in everyway.... bit too round for my liking now.

32 or 34 all the way


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

yes that car is stunning!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

nice show plate.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

R32 for me!!









older than the 33 and the girls dont like it, but just has that "i'm going to rip your head off" look about it.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

R33 is for me the affordable dream car. even with 100k to spend, i would go for an R33(and nicely modify it offcourse! tube frame chassis and carbon shell, 650 whp and still the normal interior(with some hidden gauges and carbon seats...nice satnav/dvd player and uprated 6x9s and you have the perfect car.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Check out this pole.:bawling: 

http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=128861&st=


Goodonya fellas.:clap: 
cokey


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the 32 is where it all began the classic, 

33 does look more modern etc, and im sure it will attract more attention, if you park it in asdas, but i dont want a group of chav kids around my car thank you very much

those in the know is where you get the respect from

id rather a bunch of kids think my car is a 200sx with a gtr badge stuck on im not fussed, i dont want the "bad" attention


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

R32 for me not just because i have one but because they are truly a lovely most extanding absoultly brilliant tremendose, have i gone too far 
anyway i like the r32 gtr mine gets loads of attention on the road, well 2 seconds worth anyway.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

R33 is a better GT car I'd say. Owned a 33 VSPEC and driven plenty of R32's as well.

When I say a better GT car I mean in the true sense. Think if I was taking a trip to the ring, fast motorway driving, fast roads etc etc I'd much prefer the 33. Feel like you sit lower and the longer wheelbase makes it feel more stable for sure.

But the R32 is certainly feels more nimble.........the slight weight difference (and it is slight in the grand scheme of things) doesn't really hurt the feel in my opinion when you drive an R33, but it certainly does feel bigger.

Horses for courses once again, no one here can decide for you, you'll have to drive both to choose. Most choose R32's when they drive both because if feels more nimble, but just take your time as if it's a daily driver you might not want to have to feel constantly involved and I found the R33 a better daily driven car.............and once you get some serious grunt under them, they come to life even more.................

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

r32 if u want a Powerfull Road car , R33 is also powerfull , but it's not light , for me , if it's gonna be a normal daliy drive car , u can go to the R33 , since it's not that fast , but if u wana a highe performuns road car , u can go to the r32 , but for me , it's pointless to have car with *700 HP *or more for daliy drive , when will u use this power??? highe ways??? not enaf...


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

by the way , i don't know y no one of u guys thinks of the R31 , althoghe it's not powerfull , but it's really really funny to drive


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

32:bowdown1:


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

R34Nismo said:


> nice show plate.


That's not a showplate, it's the proper numberplate.

My mate owned that car from new and built it up to what's there. Since had a few new owners though.

My mates gone all American and bought some 10 litre Barracuda or something...... !! Go figure.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

mana_r32 said:


> r32 if u want a Powerfull Road car , R33 is also powerfull , but it's not light , for me , if it's gonna be a normal daliy drive car , u can go to the R33 , since it's not that fast , but if u wana a highe performuns road car , u can go to the r32 , but for me , it's pointless to have car with *700 HP *or more for daliy drive , when will u use this power??? highe ways??? not enaf...



have you ever driven a 33 ?

not that fast... as std none of them are that fast. however out of the box the 33 has a higher top speed due to the more aerodynamic design.

with mild mods to either they are both fast. don't be lulled in by size when you drive the 33 it feels half the size it is. in fact the only thing I didn't like about the 33 was parking it as it takes up a whole parking space.

still the 32 isn't hugely different in size. 

32 is more driver oriented but the 33 is a great motorway car and still goes very well on a circuit.

/Steve


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Errm...*



car killer said:


> R32/34= a mans car


Then you went and f***ed it all up by having one in Bayside Blue... :chairshot 


A clean R32 in grey or white in mint condition is a fine machine to behold. Indeed, I think that the few pure R32 GT-R's will retain their value way better than any R33 except the 400R (ooo, there's a surprise).

But for me, the R33 GT-R is the only one. Even if I had the money for an R34, I'd just carry on modding my R33.

BUT. The R33 GT-R as stock is a lardy beast. If you do go for an R33, get one with at least 400bhp at the fly with a full maintenance history and oil changes every 3000 miles.


----------



## donk_316 (Jul 14, 2006)

32 looks waaaaaaay better than its fatter uglier sister 33


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I always go through a love/hate relationship with the R33's....some days I love em, others I dont. I initally wanted an R33 but ended up buying an R32, wasnt the money.

They do look nice with a like a JUN, Trust or Do-Luck kit on them and deep dish alloys ! Think its the deeper bumpers and the sideshirts sticking out a bit more that makes them look really nice.

I think if you put the R32 next to an R34 you can see a logical progression in the shape, the R33 doesnt, it doesnt really fit with the other two but it still looks good.

Never even been in an R33....driven both R32 & R34 so cant comment on the ride of them.

I think they're all starting to look dated now, uber cars though


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

the r32 is not only more nimble, but in my opinion is an excellent motorway cruiser - just as good as an r33. to compare off topic - id much rather be in an r32 than an rx7[too crampt] or a supra [feels too big and not enough feedback from the steering wheel] back on topic - and i cant see any advantage a r33 has over a 32. it might be a few years newer - but the 32 has the most agressive shape.

in my view there is no better car than an R32GTR fitted with the Bee*R R324 kit - i think it looks better than the r34.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I think Nigel F said a good comment to me recently :

The R32 and R34's are smaller inside then an R33 ! and when your 20ft tall like him then the R33 feels alot more comfy ! 

I'm only 5'10" so my R32 fits me fine 

I recon all Skylines make good motorway animals


----------



## chrisnova (Aug 22, 2006)

As long as it has the Skyline writen on the back, with the GT-R sign it suits me! Same respect!


----------



## MARKS FOOT (May 1, 2006)

I tried both standard 33gtr and standard 32gtr and i must be honest and say that the 32gtr was noticablly quicker , now ive owned the 32 for a while now , when i see 33's on the road they look effin huge and dare i say cumbersome lol but those "gtr" letters on the back make all models worth while !


----------



## Strider (Jan 7, 2007)

In my opinion the R33 looks great, but it truly is the R32's fat sister.

The R32 just looks mean, its timeless, the 33 looked great when it came out then started looking very dated to me.

I mainly don't like the rear end of the R33, also the fact that the 33 is basically the same engine and heavier.

I'm set to buy an R32 GT-R this year, I can't freakin' wait, replace my HR31 Coupe, now thats a rare car where I live, Western Australia, theres probably only about 100 or so in the country, I love my 31


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

what's with the R33's fat ass, yet it has less than half the boot space as the R32??? Spent some time this weekend with a mate's R33, in which he's fitting a T88. No trunk space!!!

I must say however, that the R33 wing is by far the best of the three (R32, R33, R34). I will fit a D.speed Python wing, which is basically an R33 wing for the R32, as soon as I can manage it.

BNR32 forever, no matter how much it costs me


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

R32


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> what's with the R33's fat ass, yet it has less than half the boot space as the R32??? Spent some time this weekend with a mate's R33, in which he's fitting a T88. No trunk space




Figured the boots were all similar? Must admit Iv always managed to get all my shopping in the boot with no problems.


----------



## sebbe (May 19, 2005)

Strider said:


> In my opinion the R33 looks great, but it truly is the R32's fat sister.
> 
> The R32 just looks mean, its timeless, the 33 looked great when it came out then started looking very dated to me.
> 
> I mainly don't like the rear end of the R33, also the fact that the 33 is basically the same engine and heavier.


Totally agree!


----------



## james mansell (May 18, 2006)

Go for the r33 vspec, better looking , more road presence, better brakes, more room, nicer interior, better four wheel drive system (specially the vspec) and it was the first production car the get under 8 minutes at the Nurburgring:chuckle:


----------



## james mansell (May 18, 2006)

but the 32's alright


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

james mansell said:


> better brakes


Don't think I'd go that far :nervous:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's my two cents, hope it counts for something.

Having owned an R32, I can attest it's lighter, and slightly more agile then the R33. It's a good car, but the R33 feels more planted to the road, likely because of the added weight. Having driven an R33 a few times, I can also attest that it has that increased redline, which I like. The car is much more stable, but the R32 GT-R, again, is quicker. So I have to stand at styling, and that's where the R33 comes ahead... by an inch.

Skyline lovers love the boxiness of the car, likely because it displays such a presence. The car is a technological wonder, at least for it's day (2002).

Still the R33, curves out all the dull spots from the R32, and makes them more noticeable, such as the headlights, the tailights, and the bumpers and sidesills.

Overall it all comes down to which one you're more comfortable in. The R33 works for me, but the R32 could work for you... it's all on the one that truly sticks out in your head as a...


Skyline.

What a beautiful word...


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

r33gtr but only cuz i own one, I've driven paul's r32gtr and did like it, but I watched the film 'christine' again not long ago and dont want to end up dead in my garage if vote again my own car :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

fuelburner said:


> but I watched the film 'christine' again not long ago and dont want to end up dead in my garage if vote again my own car :chuckle:



Must get round to watching that film, does anyone have it???


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

TREG said:


> Must get round to watching that film, does anyone have it???


You can probably buy a copy cheap enough from Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more - Most oldies are around $7.00 US + P&P.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

TREG said:


> Must get round to watching that film, does anyone have it???


have it? I've been LIVING it with my R32!!!!!! :runaway:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 29, 2006)

I love them both but i think if you are using it as an everyday car the r33 is a better choice 

If its a weekend toy your after then go play in both and see which you like


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

chosen one said:


> I love them both but i think if you are using it as an everyday car the r33 is a better choice


Why?

I would say that the GTS is a better daily driver than a GT-R, from a cost/wear and tear perspective, but I can see no reason why a well maintained BNR32 should perform any worse as an everyday car than a BNR33..


----------



## Ian.W (Mar 30, 2007)

i just made it evens.

im a 33 fan, i like the looks better than the 32, both excellent cars and hope to own one or the other as soon as i sell my golf.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

come now... this one has to be r32. besides the r32 resembles an r34 more closely than an r33 does... r32 still looks modern.


----------



## kraqcommando (Apr 24, 2007)

Too bad we can only have R33's here in the states..............


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

rasonline said:


> come now... this one has to be r32. besides the r32 resembles an r34 more closely than an r33 does... r32 still looks modern.


You have to realise this is a matter of taste. I don't like a lot of aspects of the R34s personally. 

I don't get it with people saying the R32s FEEL more agile, I like to use the term "skittish" to describe the relative handling of an R32 to an R33 or R34. Being poor at putting its power down or keeping itself planted and flicking itself around doesn't mean agile to me.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

feels like it turns in quicker.... is more willing to turn... agile.


----------



## chosen one (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the 33 is little bit more forgiving (i think thats the word i'm looking for) drive and a little bit roomier than than the 32 and also has a bit more boot space. I'm just talking from a practical point of view not a mechanical one. 





Why?

I would say that the GTS is a better daily driver than a GT-R, from a cost/wear and tear perspective, but I can see no reason why a well maintained BNR32 should perform any worse as an everyday car than a BNR33..


----------



## drifter r32 (May 8, 2007)

:flame: r32 without doubt !! why because i have one lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R32 you know I will dispute that !! Hows it goin Andy ?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

C'mon Andy don't tell him porkies !!!

R33 all the way ! (only slightly heavier, but a few more horses can make up for that!)

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTSpring2007.jpg


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rasonline 

R32 MODERN ???? 20years out of date me ol fruit !! And as we all know the R43 is a "play station" mock up !! The R33 GT-R rules. LOL


----------



## outlawsv126 (May 13, 2007)

r32 is the best


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

I already voted, but i'm on-the-fence. I really love the classic R32 look, but in the flesh the R33 has presence, it looks much more menacing in person. It is newer, a bit more comfortable, but the exterior can look a bit too... 'big'. I'm thinking of buying a R33 so I better make sure i'm happy with what I buy...

like I said, i'm on-the-fence.


----------



## outlawsv126 (May 13, 2007)

na r34 is good


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

R32 GTR all the way! (yes i have one  )

33s are a bit too common...every jo seems to have one


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33 GT-R everythime, and you know that !!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

razi-islam said:


> 33s are a bit too common...every jo seems to have one


mmmm, "seems" is the operative word. About 7,000 R33 GT-Rs made, even less R34 GT-Rs. 44,000 R32 GT-Rs.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Adam Kindness said:


> feels like it turns in quicker.... is more willing to turn... agile.


Twitchy and skittish.


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

moleman said:


> mmmm, "seems" is the operative word. About 7,000 R33 GT-Rs made, even less R34 GT-Rs. 44,000 R32 GT-Rs.


should have been more specific...every jo seems to have a R33 GTS

dont see many GTRs on the road


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

moleman said:


> mmmm, "seems" is the operative word. About 7,000 R33 GT-Rs made, even less R34 GT-Rs. 44,000 R32 GT-Rs.


would be interesting to find out how many have come over to the UK an how many are still on the road?
7000 in total - say 5000 still in japan?
1000 - in various countries all over the world - germany, france, USA, Australia, netherlands etc etc.
so a rough guess at about 1000 in the UK????
that would make a R33 GTR pretty rare - a V-Spec more so?

anyone know how to find out for sure?

makes me like the car even more knowing it is this rare....


oh, and i voted R33, only because i cant afford the 34 - YET!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I won't swear to them but the figures are what I recall from the Prospec site. R33 GT-R were 6,900 ish I think. That figure includes all models including 400R, Le Mans, N1 etc. Vspec figure I can't remember, but it was low. Less than 2,000 I think.

I am surprised how close the pole is though. I thought the 32s would run away with it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

razi-islam said:


> 33s are a bit too common...every jo seems to have one




But according to the poll noone likes them as much as the other Gtrs:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

well - I've driven all 3 models - and whilst the 34 is the best all round, it's too expensive for me at the mo. When I decided to buy a GTR earlier this year, I was dead set on a 32 - as far as I was concerned, they were the dogs dangles... however!
I drove a 32, and whilst powerful n all, a bit of an old dog to drive (mind it wasn't the best example either- but you feel you're in an '80s car for sure) - drove a 33 and knew instantly that it was the better choice! Took a bit longer to love the shape, but I'm sure once it arrives here from Japan, it'll be true love 4eva XXXXX - *ahem* 'scuse me while I nip to the bathroom.... :nervous:


----------



## mdr32 (Sep 8, 2007)

personally, i had the choice of both, the 32 or 33 GTR. and opted for the 32. As i see it, it's the difference between owning a pit-bull or a puddle, but hay-ho each to their own....


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

out of all of the cars i have to say that i prefer the r34,but due to the massive cost difference i was going to opt for the r33, but due to me not being very patient i jumped the gun a little and went for the r32 but now i realise that in alot of ways the r32 is more like the r34 than the r33 plus its lighter dont need a cat and theres a lot more spares out there. as far as i am concerned all three generations of car are the bollocks :chuckle: but if you want car for your money then buy a 32 coz for 15k you can get a really hot one, where you only get a mildly tuned 33, but each to there own.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

I dont really like the R32 for some reason, see quite a few around and it just dont apeal to me at all. it will take a hell of a lot of external modification to make them look up to date. 

look out of date and boring for today









but then there is one of best looking r32 today. The way it look is so much more up to date.


----------



## Fallout (Feb 13, 2007)

I chose the R33 because (a) most models will be younger and hopefully more likely to get one in better shape, and (b) I think the arse end looks better than the R32. So as a skyline rookie, I didn't choose based on mechanics - purely looks and wear and tear.

To me the arse end of the skyline is it's trade mark, and the R32 has skinny little lights that look dated imo. The 34 does it best, but the 33 still looks great and was all I could afford.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

To me i like them all and i've had one of each,  R34 GTT, R33 GTR, R32 GTR
but ive gone backwards in year and now own what i consider the best in my mind, an R32 GTR it just says race pedigree to me which i think the 34 has to a certain extent but the R33 never feels like it has it feels a bit more like it was designed with looks in mind rather than function and it kinda shows as it looks like a product of that design ethos.
But like i said they're all fantastic cars and i would'nt want any other kind of car than any of the GTR's.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

I would have a R33, I think it looks a bit better. But the R32 is legendary.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

m92fs said:


> I would have a R33, I think it looks a bit better. But the R32 is legendary.


Now that man is talking sense!

bob


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Haha I'm just letting you know my opinion  Skylines for the win!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

leon said:


> I dont really like the R32 for some reason, see quite a few around and it just dont apeal to me at all. it will take a hell of a lot of external modification to make them look up to date.
> 
> look out of date and boring for today
> 
> ...


Actually I really like the grey one here:bowdown1:

But the red one goes blimmin quick!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33, every time !!! guess why ??


----------



## RamRod (Apr 28, 2004)

Has to be 32, its more of a race car than the 33 and thats whats important to me.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Oct 15, 2006)

driven all types of skyline, r32 gtr is the best to drive,if your a driver.


----------



## Lox (Oct 19, 2007)

R32 all the way. The true Godzilla legend. No other GTR was so successful in racing.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Is that so? Thought it was the R34.


----------



## RamRod (Apr 28, 2004)

I think the R32 is the only one that successfully won everything it entered on its introduction. Could be wrong.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, the R32 was the launch/beginning for a new generation of Skylines. Compared to other cars from that time, I would say the R32 was and still is legendary.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

m92fs said:


> Is that so? Thought it was the R34.


Yep, they killed the comp so much they were banned from racing downunder. 

You can read it all here.

www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/8352-godzilla-race-history-r32-gtr-enjoy.html?highlight=bathurst


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

RamRod said:


> I think the R32 is the only one that successfully won everything it entered on its introduction. Could be wrong.


Jap Touring cars this is true!


----------



## karan (Mar 14, 2007)

its much like with bmws

e30 was awesome=r32
e36 was pants=r33
e46 was great=r34


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

karan said:


> ...e30 was awesome=r32
> e36 was pants=r33
> e46 was great=r34


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ I agree with ru' (i think!) - R33 is not pants - I own one, and I've driven every model (bar the R35 of course!) - R32 and R33 design briefs were completely different - the R33 is meant to be a continental cruiser, not a circuit attack car (like the 32) - so you can't say they are pants as some people go for that. likewise, some don't. if you want a race-car for the road, buy an R32. If you want a more comfortable cruiser whose interior does not resemble the flintstones car, get an R33. If you're cashed up and don't know how to get rid of it, buy an R34!!

BTW, the R33 is almost the same dimensions and weight (+10 or 20 kilos IIRC) as the R32, but has longer wheelbase, wider track and better looks!:flame:


----------



## karan (Mar 14, 2007)

yes i agree i personally have no experience of 33 or 34 so i cant really comment

just on first glance forget technicak capability... 'personally' i prefer the 32 and 34, that is NOT to say the 33 is not a pretty car, as one with simple touches like wheels and a good stance can look lurvely and wide and tough!

Pants is the wrong word...


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, the e36 M3 certainly isnt pants either....


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 32 !

the 33's don't please my eye that much. They area neat but I wouldn't want to own one. R32's my choice.


----------



## Sabir (Jan 28, 2008)

*sabir*

Hi, This post is very informative, however I would like some specific information. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

You're taking the piss with those links in your sig lol


----------



## BJS (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi ive owened both 33 for 4 years 32 for 6 months ,the 32 is a much nicer drive better driving position ,33 looks better from behind but its just to big & unfocused as a skyline.


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

I think that most people replying to this thread have missed the point of what the guy wanted to know - but I also think that he sort of has as well: the key thing is to drive both and make the decision from there.

I settled on a 33, having driven both, and coming from a position of loving the way each car looks: they're from different times and had different objectives when they were designed. In terms of driving, for me, the 33 had the edge simply _because_ it was a little bigger, and little more refined, and, frankly, a little _less_ of a driver's car than the 32 - it makes it easier to live with for the sort of driving I do - which is nearly everyday in my car: somehow it felt a little more relaxed than the 32. Yes, I'm sure that were I a competent enough driver I could squeeze a little more from a 32, and perhaps ultimately a little more enjoyment as a result, but I have to admit that I'm not that good - certainly no-where near good enough to approach the limits of what either car can do.

Ultimately it came down to how each car felt as a place to be - and the slightly better interior, extra space, and very near 32 performance of the 33 did it for me. In terms of the way they look - I take issue with _everyone_ who says the 33 is the ugly sister, I think the 32 is rapidly turning into a "classic" but the 33's not bad looking either - here's mine:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

my goodness mate. what an excelent car. it looks much like my future one, but yours looks better taken care of.

altough i liked what you said. i used to have an evo 6 and comparing to the evo 8 i drove i must admit that with my limited skills, the 8 could go faster. altough i believe that driven by a pro, the 6 could be quicker. it should probably be the same with the 33 and 32


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

as i have one my self then i would say an R32 as its amazing how precise the steering is and how nimble in changing direction .

and yes it does take a little getting use to with the slower system of the 4wd but its worth it as long as u dont end up making a mess of the car in the first place . when u drive a R32 it can be a little unexpecting for the first times if u kick the rear out when on power hard on a bend say for instance at about 70mph but once u get use to how the car balances with the throttle it just becomes an amazing car and not so scary lol :chuckle: .

when u give it proper feed back the car is just happy to do what u want it to do .

even say if your doing a fast speed say around 180mph on a long curve that suddenly feels like i tight bend because of the speed , the R32 just feels like its digging its tyres into the tarmac and gripping realy hard .

i suppose the only comparison to the R33 i would have in any of my older cars would be with the air drag efficiency and i could only compare that to my old calibra turbo as at around 150mph the calibra would be fairly low in noise and felt smoother through the air but with the R32 at 150mph + it gets quite noiseyand u can feel the drag on the car .

can u notice a big difference with the wind drag on the 33 compared to the 32 ????????

besides all that , i love how my R32 drives :bowdown1:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

R32 for me - Nissan kinda lost their way when it came to the R33's looks, you can see they came to their senses with the R34 which to me looks like a more modern, meaner version of the 32


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Great looking 33.


----------



## gt-iger (Sep 17, 2007)

*Voted r32 only cos i've got one*

Hi, i went for the r32 cos I didn't have enuuf $$ for an r34 but the r33 didn't really figure in my thoughts...maybe cos more $$ than r32?

The bnr32 was designed for the track and Group A racing 
I also like the stance of the r32
Anyways all GTR's r pukka

Respect all 32's 33's and 34's


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

gt-iger said:


> Hi, i went for the r32 cos I didn't have enuuf $$ for an r34 but the r33 didn't really figure in my thoughts...maybe cos more $$ than r32?
> 
> The bnr32 was designed for the track and Group A racing
> I also like the stance of the r32
> ...


Thanks for your massively informative post..


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

^^^^^LOL^^^^^ Brilliant!


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

Im with the R33 but think that R32 gets more respect and will be or is most certainly a classic.

R32 Rare to see.
R33 Most GTR's I see.
R34 Rare to see.


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Sorry for me it is the 33. Not as I have one but out of all the 32's i've seen I have only like a rare few. I would love a R34 as I love the look, but the curved sides of the 33 make her look tame... until you plant your foot to the floor!


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

For my personal experience I love the R32. I drive mine in the snow of northern japan without any issues. If I had the money I would get a R34. I respect everyone's opinion that like the R33. In regards to the cossie part I used to own two of them. Like them but kind of expensive to run. With the GTR I have obtained a lot more power and reliability than I never did with my Cossies. However, that might have been related to the engine builder. Love the cossies as they are rare and fun to drive just an expensive toy. The GTR in japan, awesome weapon with plenty of spares available.


----------



## Hacker (Dec 21, 2006)

madmark1 said:


> Sorry for me it is the 33. Not as I have one but out of all the 32's i've seen I have only like a rare few. I would love a R34 as I love the look, but the curved sides of the 33 make her look tame... until you plant your foot to the floor!


I see you drove in today


----------



## gt-iger (Sep 17, 2007)

*r32 was the successor to the r31*



Luckham said:


> Thanks for your massively informative post..


No probs always here to help....:chuckle:


----------



## TripleV (Feb 14, 2008)

I prefer the r33,because I like more.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

gt-iger said:


> No probs always here to help....:chuckle:


No worries mate, it’s assuring to know you're there for us. If we have any questions on 4 dimensional trigonometry we’ll be sure to pass them your way.. 



TripleV said:


> I prefer the r33,because I like more.


P.S. is this guy a friend of yours..?


----------



## TripleV (Feb 14, 2008)

Luckham said:


> No worries mate, it’s assuring to know you're there for us. If we have any questions on 4 dimensional trigonometry we’ll be sure to pass them your way..
> 
> P.S. is this guy a friend of yours..?


No I am new at this forum,I´m from spain and my englsh isn´t very good.But I read a lot this forum because for me is the best forum of gtr an skyline in internet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

TripleV said:


> No I am new at this forum,I´m from spain and my englsh isn´t very good.But I read a lot this forum because for me is the best forum of gtr an skyline in internet.:thumbsup:


Good to meet you mate. Welcome to the forum.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TripleV (Feb 14, 2008)

Luckham said:


> Good to meet you mate. Welcome to the forum.. :thumbsup:


Thank you:wavey:.Off topic on:There are some post for presentations?? Off. topic off.


----------



## mental-mark (Feb 21, 2008)

i think the R32 is best out of them all, fair enough the R34 is the best looking but the car drives itself, the car will correct any mistake you make, the R33 was made as a sports road car while the R32 was designed as a race car. easy choice which one to buy in my eyes


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

mental-mark said:


> fair enough the R34 is the best looking but the car drives itself, the car will correct any mistake you make,



this is the biggest load of sh1te I have ever seen posted on here.

an utterly misinformed load of rubbish.

/Steve


----------



## karan (Mar 14, 2007)

to be frank all GTRs are easy to drive and do most of the work for you


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

ok then...as long as you say so.

get it near the edge and it is as unforgiving as any car out there. the edge is just a long way away compared to some other cars.

they are easy to drive fast on the roads they were designed for (fast sweeping A roads) but then all cars are. I have seen plenty of experienced people spin off a racetrack when playing with the limits. drivning itself is a top gear "ism" at best and a dangerous mindset at worst because if people truly believe that they will die horribly. they swap ends easily enough...

/Steve


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

basically, find a mint GTR and buy the thing!!! then just enjoy it! they all have theyre pros and cons.

for me the best looking is the 33 GTR and the 32 GTR the 34 looks too big and is too angular and awkward looking for my tastes.

and yes, as with all cars with the GTR's level of performance, allways drive carefully and within your own limits!!! even the V-Specs are 'flickable' so watch it newbies!

Ben.


----------



## karan (Mar 14, 2007)

SteveC said:


> ok then...as long as you say so.
> 
> get it near the edge and it is as unforgiving as any car out there. the edge is just a long way away compared to some other cars.
> 
> ...


the only difficult thing i find with them (having only driven an r32 500bhp plus on ohlins) was that the steering lock is limited.... so when it does get really sideways, you do have to keep ure foot in or u will spin. Bonuses are that due to the fairly heavy nature of GTRs they are stable and always give you ample prior warning and everything happens fairly slowly.

not saying this in a bad way but looks like a lot of people here need to get in a powerful rear wheel drive car...bottom line is that GTRs are easy to drive (this is a credit to their design, balance and advanced drivetrain), however i can see how they may tank slap on unweary drivers after correction and additionally how people could simply outbrake themselves and understeer into oblivion.

I do think they are great in the bends though and carry awesome speeds for such heavy cars!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

granted but the only reason they are easy is just that they carry so much speed and the limit is so far away from where we start to feel unsafe. I have had a few rwd cars in my time too. 

my old S13 track car was so well set up I couldn't get it to step out when driving as hard as I could, but that is why you pay someone to set your car up... the S15 I used to have was lively in the wet but awesome out of roundabouts due to the superb lsd on it ... oh that is off an R34 ...

My R33 GTR used to go sideways nicely and was progressive as it stepped away but it most certainly didn't drive itself, which was the point I was trying to make. My old evo 5 was even easier to drive hard. I can only imagine how easy an Evo 10 must be to drive fast. never had the privillage of driving an R34, but Shin took me for a ride in his mines tuned one (same spec as the white one in best motoring iirc) at bedford and he span that without too much trouble. 


/Steve


----------



## Ste333 (Mar 16, 2007)

When i get a skyline im going for an R32, i want the rawest purest drivers car and i feel that the R32 is that car.

At the moment ive got a 300~bhp S14a, i hope i dont miss it. (rwd fun)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and then you'll know you have made mistake and want to buy an R33 !!! LOL


----------



## mental-mark (Feb 21, 2008)

Ste333 said:


> When i get a skyline im going for an R32, i want the rawest purest drivers car and i feel that the R32 is that car.
> 
> At the moment ive got a 300~bhp S14a, i hope i dont miss it. (rwd fun)


well when you want rwd fun just take the fuse out, thats all i do 
R32 is the way to go, great choice


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

get one of each!

j/k

between the two, i like the r33 looks best. but i love the r32...tuff choice.


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

I just bought a r33 gtr a week ago after only really having rear wheel drive cars most my life.
My lastjap rwd was a 600 bhp to4r turbo 6 speed supra and that was a handfull but fun.
I love the gtr as it is very similiar to driving a rwd car and love the bit of oversteer u get.
If your used to driving rwd cars then u can easily adapt to the gtr driving characteristics but if your coming from a fwd then be carefull!


----------



## erngtr (Jun 21, 2008)

r32 is the best! I have one, and im from the philippines. The r33 seems heavy..


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

they're all great cars, but this discussion is biased by the owners of each model !

i think budget plays a big part when buying a GTR, if it didnt we'd all be driving mines R34's!!!!!!!!:smokin:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Look at the poll; the R32 is in the lead...
:chuckle: numbers don't lie


----------



## mental-mark (Feb 21, 2008)

nori41 said:


> they're all great cars, but this discussion is biased by the owners of each model !
> 
> i think budget plays a big part when buying a GTR, if it didnt we'd all be driving mines R34's!!!!!!!!:smokin:


I second that


----------



## purpleskyline (May 27, 2005)

having had 2 gtr33 1 a vspec, would go for a r33gtr vspec,
had 2 gtr 32 and must admit the 32 is a more drivers car, not been civilised with more electronic aids , 
so if you want a rifined smoother drive go for a r33, 
if you want a drivers car go for the 32, lot more driver involment , 
but must say, be carfull, there are a lot out there and dont jump into the first 1 cos its a skyline, take someone from on here , check out a few, 
double check everything, especcailly servicing,

remember the cheaper it is the dearer it is in the longrun.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

nori41 said:


> they're all great cars, but this discussion is biased by the owners of each model !
> 
> i think budget plays a big part when buying a GTR, if it didnt we'd all be driving mines R34's!!!!!!!!:smokin:


true, there's some bias because we've all bought what we wanted (usually), but I chose the R32 without budget constraints. I think a sports car, especially one that's been heavily tuned, should feel raw and direct. Although I still have full interior and a nice-sized boot, the car has gotten further and further away from what one would call "comfortable" :smokin: 

That being said, I wonder how much the rear subframe comes into play here. The R32/S13 rear subframe has a lot of anti-squat geometry built in - it's a drag suspension in other words. The R33/R34/S14 is more universal and probably played a big factor in the car being able to run faster on the 'Ring (due to being more absorbing and forgiving with the surface irregularities). In terms of driver's aids, the R33/R34 have the A-LSD, but I'm not so convinced that it would make a huge difference in handling.

Ah, I did forget that the R34 AWD samples conditions 1000 times a second whereas the R32 samples 10 times a second (IIRC and I can't remember the source).


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I prefur the r33 gtr over the r32 gtr just becoause some of quickest skyline's out there are r33 gtr's


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I prefur the r33 gtr over the r32 gtr just because some of quickest skyline's out there are r33 gtr's(rocket ronnie jun super lemon).
But stll love the r32 and r34 gtr.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

GTR R34 said:


> I prefur the r33 gtr over the r32 gtr just becoause some of quickest skyline's out there are r33 gtr's


Some of the quickest are R32 GTR's too lol especialy were the R32 gets used to be quick because of its lesser weight than the rest :wavey:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

we all know that is soooooooooooooooo true !!!!


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

your all crackwhore's the best one is a Datsun


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

I prefer the r33 over a r32 in stock form but 32 do look nice when done up and in the perfect world i would have a 32 as a weekend/track car and a 34 as a daily driver.
As the world ain't perfect the r33 is the bridge between the 2 for me in the looks/practicality/performance dept.
Also is the 33 engine not meant to be better than the 32?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

In my opinion the only thing the R32 does thats better than the R33 is weighs less... the weight difference is about the same as that between a Japanese man and an American though. R33 driven by Japanese man > American man in R32


----------



## MigMaster (Sep 10, 2008)

ANDY H said:


> i had the choice and i choose the r32 (the best one)



I ALSO HAD A CHOICE!! AND I GOT A r32!!!
BUT HAVE THE CHOICE TO DRIVE A r34..i´ll
just drive my dads!!!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

DON'T BE SO F'in SILLY !!! lol

Just take a look at the avitar !!!


----------



## MigMaster (Sep 10, 2008)

-steve-

why is it silly!!!
bacause i had a choice and i pick a r32..must admitt a 33 is nice but for my choice of car, i will always pick a r32!!

! or because i have a choice of driving my dads car around!:thumbsup:
HE DON´T DRIVE IT!!!!LOL


----------



## Glaze (Sep 21, 2008)

I have jus bought a R32 GTR but I drove a R33 as well. I prefer the R32 a it feels like a real sports car, the 33 feels a little heavier and not as nimble.
I also like the look of the 32 alot more, has more presence on the road and they stand out from a long distance away.

32 for me by a long way!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

tut tut its not the car but the driver that makes the car "stand out".

R33 "heavier" ?? BUT MUCH MUCH MUCH Better. The R32 was the "experiment" the R33 was the perfect machine (as they learned from thier mistakes) the R34 just got plain bloody silly !!! LOL


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> tut tut its not the car but the driver that makes the car "stand out".
> 
> R33 "heavier" ?? BUT MUCH MUCH MUCH Better. The R32 was the "experiment" the R33 was the perfect machine (as they learned from thier mistakes) the R34 just got plain bloody silly !!! LOL


You must be joking! Paint your car Candy Pink and see if it stands out then...

PS Isn't the 'experiment' the one which won all the races?

:flame:


----------



## Glaze (Sep 21, 2008)

Just my opinion boys, the 32 looks and feels better to me. I enjoy driving the 32 alot more.


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

32 looks like a taxi from the 70's. Square boring and outdate, 40kg lighter alright but sure if your that worried about weight you can gut any car.

Most likely to hear from 32 owners "I could have got a 33" 
Least likely to hear from 32 owners "I could only afford a 32"

No doubt a few could have both but none will ever admit taking the cheaper older option


----------



## Glaze (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry dude, but I can afford a 33 and could have bought a 33, but I chose a 32 as they are what I like.

I dont mind that you prefer guys, thats your preference:chuckle:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

chrisbeau said:


> 32 looks like a taxi from the 70's. Square boring and outdate, 40kg lighter alright but sure if your that worried about weight you can gut any car.
> 
> Most likely to hear from 32 owners "I could have got a 33"
> Least likely to hear from 32 owners "I could only afford a 32"
> ...


PMSL keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel any better :chuckle:
Put the 32, 33 and 34 side by side and you have to wonder wtf Nissan were thinking when designing the 33 - Supra, maybe :flame:


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> PMSL keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel any better :chuckle:
> Put the 32, 33 and 34 side by side and you have to wonder wtf Nissan were thinking when designing the 33 - Supra, maybe :flame:


Dont need to tell myself it, I dont think 33's or 32's are good looking cars tbh. I bought mine for the performance, looks was something I accepted taking a hit on 

I also said some prob had the choice.  try reading it fully next time.

Not sure why you've mentioned supra but they are far nicer looking than both, IMHO the 34 is the only real looker of the lot.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dont need to paint my car any different colour as it's the best colour for an R33, not that horrible DULL grey R32 colour !! LOL 
No, it didn't win ALL the races, but it was the foundation for the R33 THE BEST !!!


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

chrisbeau said:


> 32 looks like a taxi from the 70's. Square boring and outdate, 40kg lighter alright but sure if your that worried about weight you can gut any car.
> 
> Most likely to hear from 32 owners "I could have got a 33"
> Least likely to hear from 32 owners "I could only afford a 32"
> ...


The engine in my 32 cost more than most 33's mate !!!
:chuckle::chuckle:
Could one of the 33 aficionados possibly Add here for us unknowing gtr fans, The List of motorsport victories attributable to the R33 variant of the GTR range ?????
a}
b}
c?
There I think I have left enough room for you ! :flame:

I think the R33 "Whale" was an experiment in getting your golf clubs to the practice range ! In comfort.:runaway::runaway:

cokey :chuckle:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

chrisbeau said:


> Dont need to tell myself it, I dont think 33's or 32's are good looking cars tbh. I bought mine for the performance, looks was something I accepted taking a hit on
> 
> I also said some prob had the choice.  try reading it fully next time.
> 
> Not sure why you've mentioned supra but they are far nicer looking than both, IMHO the 34 is the only real looker of the lot.


I think MOST will have had the choice, R33s have crashed in price to the point where theres only a grand in it for a similar spec car, and there are quite a few that are even cheaper

I guess it depends what you want from a car, the R32 is far more track orientated and raw, whereas the R33 makes a good everyday car

In Japan a decent R32 goes for more than an R33 :thumbsup:
The Supra looks ok IMO - but too bloated and round for my liking
I like the aggressive lines of the R32 and R34


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

cokey said:


> The engine in my 32 cost more than most 33's mate !!!
> :chuckle::chuckle:


Fair play but this threads called 32 vs 33 not, my 32 with 20k mods vs 33 

If you feel the need to brag, hit the new post button 

Hope you get it all back when selling, you prob could have a had a 34 for what you've spent on an old motor :chuckle:



cokey said:


> Could one of the 33 aficionados possibly Add here for us unknowing gtr fans, The List of motorsport victories attributable to the R33 variant of the GTR range ?????
> a}
> b}
> c?
> There I think I have left enough room for you ! :flame:


Were they the exact same as the road going versions sold out of the dealerships. no so who cares as yours is a road car  
Plus how did they do after the weight restriction ? 3rd and 4th for a few years wasnt it it ??



cokey said:


> I think the R33 "Whale" was an experiment in getting your golf clubs to the practice range ! In comfort.:runaway::runaway:
> 
> cokey :chuckle:


Funny how that whales 0-60 times are the same as the rustier versions. Its muscle not flab


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

mifn21 said:


> In Japan a decent R32 goes for more than an R33 :thumbsup:


Cant say I agree there, not a huge difference alright but wouldnt say dearer.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

chrisbeau said:


> Fair play but this threads called 32 vs 33 not, my 32 with 20k mods vs 33
> 
> If you feel the need to brag, hit the new post button
> 
> ...



You Sir, Are a Dick !:bowdown1:


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

cokey said:


> You Sir, Are a Dick !:bowdown1:


Aww, did I offend you. :GrowUp:


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

chrisbeau said:


> Aww, did I offend you. :GrowUp:


No offence taken mate.
That comment was generated having just trawled through your previous posts.... all of them !
Glad to have such a font of knowledge as yourself on here.
Keep up the good work, I'm enthralled ! Is there money in breaking 33's ?
thanks cokey


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

cokey said:


> No offence taken mate.
> That comment was generated having just trawled through your previous posts.... all of them !
> Glad to have such a font of knowledge as yourself on here.
> Keep up the good work, I'm enthralled ! Is there money in breaking 33's ?
> thanks cokey


Is your life that sad, that when someone disagrees with you in a thread you resort to name calling and trolling through posts.

Would'nt know about breaking Ive never done it, Ive only ever done an straight like for like engine swap  and searched for parts for my interior due to the interior being stripped in the rear.


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

cokey said:


> Glad to have such a font of knowledge as yourself on here.


Cant take all the credit, the search button has played its part as has wikipedia, would'nt hurt to use it


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

chrisbeau said:


> Plus how did they do after the weight restriction ? 3rd and 4th for a few years wasnt it it ??


So what you're saying is that the R32 was winning races when it was stock weight but once it had extra weight added it suddenly stopped winning races and was thus inferior.

How much does your R33 weigh again?

opcorn:


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

Cris said:


> So what you're saying is that the R32 was winning races when it was stock weight but once it had extra weight added it suddenly stopped winning races and was thus inferior.
> 
> How much does your R33 weigh again?
> 
> opcorn:


In general 32's are supposed to be 40kg lighter, and 50kg lighter than the Vspecs.

Its all here in wikipedia so why are you asking me. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyline_gtr



> The engine corrected the R32's weak oil pump drive collar, which tended to fail in higher power applications, with a wider collar. The R33 engine also introduced a mechanical advance on the intake camshaft improving torque slightly. The base model R33 GT-R weighs 1540 kg.[1]


Seems it needed that extra weight for more reliable parts.


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

Cris said:


> So what you're saying is that the R32 was winning races when it was stock weight but once it had extra weight added it suddenly stopped winning races and was thus inferior.
> 
> How much does your R33 weigh again?
> 
> opcorn:


I doubt any of the cars were stock weight. Once you change the seat for example I'm sure the weight decreases and so forth with other mods.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

now now ladies, stop bitching!!! 

this arguement will never cease, my cars great yours is shit, its bollox!!!

my mate has a 32 with about the same hp as mine and having driven it a fair few times i have to say i cant notice the weight difference at all, its a great car to drive with different handling to mine but his wheel/tyre /suspension combo is completely different to mine

i have to say im happier when im back in mine, the interior is a nicer place to be

thats the only bad point of the 32 in my opinion the dated interior

there all GTRs, there all great! you prefer yours, i prefer mine ,simple


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

chrisbeau said:


> In general 32's are supposed to be 40kg lighter, and 50kg lighter than the Vspecs.
> 
> Its all here in wikipedia so why are you asking me.
> 
> ...


Dear Dickybow.
Think you are talking about the RB25 mate.
It had adjustable inlet valve timing.
Also they got rid of that troublesome 6th cylinder, which always overheats and explodes like your average brake disk does !
 where is the rolling about on the floor laughing smilie when you need it ?
cheers cokey


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

1: 8.21 @ 176mph = R33 GTR = Shakespeare= Tweenierob/Mick Begley Backed up runs.

2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes

3: 8.35 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Duke/Tim Webster

4: 8.85 @ 149mph = R32 GTR = Shakespeare = Team Cowie/Keith Cowie

5: 9.19 @ 158mph = Impreza STI 5 = York Dragway = Andy Forrest

6: 9.25 @ 154mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = Mark Moseley

7: 9.26 @ 161mph = Evo 9 = Santa Pod = Norris Designs/Simon Norris

8: 9.37 @ 144mph = Impreza = Elvington = RCM/Olly Clarke

9: 9.41 @137 = Impreza = Santa Pod = Steve Guirey/SMG Tuning

10: 9.46 @ 148mph = R32 GTR = Santa Pod = RK Tuning/Ron Kiddel
//***************

My O my an R33 GT-R 1st, 2nd and 3rd !!

Says it all !!! R33 still the dogs dangly bits !! LOL

Keep the abuse coming was just getting used to it LOL


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

cokey said:


> Dear Dickybow.
> Think you are talking about the RB25 mate.
> It had adjustable inlet valve timing.
> Also they got rid of that troublesome 6th cylinder, which always overheats and explodes like your average brake disk does !
> ...




Cockeye the link reads GT-R how hards it understand, so really Im not talking Im just quoting. :sadwavey:

If you've a problem with the info they provide, email them at *hackneys*@wikipedia.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

chrisbeau said:


> Cockeye the link reads GT-R how hards it understand, so really Im not talking Im just quoting. :sadwavey:
> 
> If you've a problem with the info they provide, email them at *hackneys*@wikipedia.com :thumbsup:


So if Wikipedia is the yardstick let's wee what the weight of the R32 is shall we?

R32 GTR is quoted as 1430 kg here - Nissan Skyline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So does that make the R33 110kg heavier.

opcorn:


----------



## chrisbeau (Apr 15, 2007)

Cris said:


> So if Wikipedia is the yardstick let's wee what the weight of the R32 is shall we?
> 
> R32 GTR is quoted as 1430 kg here - Nissan Skyline - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Email for complaints is above :blahblah:

Their site is not 100% accurate (just like everything on this forum isnt 100% accurate) but the bits I quoted are pretty much spot on, and that its about 40-50kg weight difference, we both no its not 110kg.

The figures are roughly the same weight gap on most other sites aswell.

:chuckle:

Anyway this thread is boring now so Ill think Ill unsubscribe.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I allready said it manytimes . . . there is only one real GTR and that is the Ford Skyliner. Every thing else from japan are cheap copies and nothing more then rebadged Primeras . . .
Just need to look at thoses times above . . . 0-50mph in 8.21 sec . . . my Saab is even faster then that . .uhhhh


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

getting hot in here LOL


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

chrisbeau said:


> but the bits I quoted are pretty much spot on, and that its about 40-50kg weight difference, we both no its not 110kg.


I always though series 1 32s are 1430kg, Vspec & VspecIIs are 1480kg, 33s are 1530kg, Vspecs are 1540kg and 34s are 1560kg+...........


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

R33 all the way, I'm old and need my interior comfort :chuckle:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Like'em both, but prefer the looks of an R32 (it was the version that got me interested in them) and it fits in the garage, whereas the bigger R33 won't!

Cheers,


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

i prefer the 32, could afford either when i was looking to buy, i just love older cars, the 32 front end is MEAN


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

33. More presence


----------



## mickk (Feb 12, 2006)

33. Pretty more slippery shape.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

The 32 has a retro cool about it that interestingly makes the 33 look more dated nowadays.

But of course whichever one you have their both great cars.. :smokin:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

R32 Combat said:


> The R32 is, of course, the best.


Yep, I'm with that man.

Was a die-hard 33 man for many years until the current beastie ... why oh why did I not discover it till now


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No w


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Now, it has to be the R35 !! Have you seen the interior !! Would put any Audi, BMW interior to shame and it goes like a scolded cat !!! 7. 27 round the ing. 

Come on Ian, even you have to admit that its sexy now LOL


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Steve said:


> 1: 8.21 @ 176mph = R33 GTR = Shakespeare= Tweenierob/Mick Begley Backed up runs.
> 
> 2: 8.27 @ 164mph = R33 GTR = Santa Pod = Sumo Power/Andy Barnes
> 
> ...


Of course all of this means nothing.....

Fastest GTR is the world????......

Heat Treatments Racing R32:clap:

I too had the money for either the R32 or R33.....I bought the one that was built as a Road going racecar....Instead of the car that shares just as many chassis parts with a Maxima


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

32 all the way! I also had the money recently for both but it had to be the 32 GTR the history and the looks!


----------



## Mr Oge (Oct 19, 2008)

These threads attract too many shameless fanboys. 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but each marque deserves respect imo.

On a lighter note... ZOMG R32's PWN!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pailin (Oct 17, 2001)

I have to admit I like a lot of the 32's style - has that Uniqueness that the 33 lost,

man, gotta say that the R33 has that Astra "feel" about it :nervous:

On the up note that same aspect lends a certain amount of "Wolf in Sheeps Clothing" which I love!

But for me the 32's archaic interior looses it for me, I grew up around older cheap cars and appreciate some creature comforts.


So for me the comfy R33 inside and newer car ( less problems ) wins it for me.




Am probably about to buy one soon, or will wait till next year and get an R34, not sure my patience will hold out that long though


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

definitely R32, R33 is a little too chunky!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na, as I have said ealier the R32 was the proto type, the R33 was / is the perfect model and the R34 was all bulges and silly looks LOL


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^
:chuckle:


----------



## olah.inc (Mar 11, 2009)

hehe


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Steve said:


> Na, as I have said ealier the R32 was the proto type, the R33 was / is the perfect model and the R34 was all bulges and silly looks LOL


LOL!

The R32 was the race car built for the road

...Where as the R33 was built from the Nissan parts bin!uke:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Errr, think you’ll find the same engine, gearbox and running gear on both cars LOL

However, the superb good-looking R33 bodywork was much much much more beautiful and aerodynamic than the wedge shape piece of cheese of the R32!!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Steve said:


> Errr, think you’ll find the same engine, gearbox and running gear on both cars LOL


And some Maxima bits thrown in:nervous:





Steve said:


> However, the superb good-looking R33 bodywork was much much much more beautiful and aerodynamic than the wedge shape piece of cheese of the R32!!


That would be the big whale shape that looks soo dated and plain?


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

didn't like the rear on the R33, something about it just doesn't scream hardcore :thumbsup: R32 is old school, whilst the R34 is just mean!


----------



## stumpybrown (Apr 4, 2006)

Got the R33, allways wanted the R32, lusted after the R34, made a mess of myself when the R35 came out, god help me when the next bad boy hits the shelves


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

stumpybrown said:


> Got the R33, allways wanted the R32, lusted after the R34, made a mess of myself when the R35 came out, god help me when the next bad boy hits the shelves


Seems a fairly rounded kinda guy! 
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

I love the R34, You can see the R32 influence, I dont like the rear arches on the R33, they arnt chunky enough! R32 all the way.


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> that looks soo dated


LMFAO @ an R32 owner calling the R33 shape dated :chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I tell you something i didnt like about my old R33 GTR, and i know its a silly little petty thing, but i hated the fact it had a proper arial! It just really dated it, the 32 and 33 dont and use the windscreen arial thingy which just looks so much cleaner and doesnt mess with the lines of the car!
Just my ten pence worth.

bob


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

Everyone keep ragging on how the r33 looks so here is some of what I think are the best looking r33.

http://aycu24.webshots.com/image/38863/2000707982093160674_rs.jpg
http://aycu38.webshots.com/image/37277/2006182186179260237_rs.jpg
http://ll.speedhunters.com/u/f/eaga...tures/BeeR R33/Bee-R R33 Carbon (35) copy.jpg
http://www.cbg.ie/CarPictures/default/CB883993.jpg
http://www.xtreme-motors.com/database/images/cars/car2pic2.jpg
http://www.xtreme-motors.com/database/images/cars/car2pic1.jpg


these are some great examples of how you could get an r33 to look Mean and sick, with the last one being my favorite its so clean.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

BIG.SMOKE said:


> LMFAO @ an R32 owner calling the R33 shape dated :chuckle:


I think the R33 just hasn't aged as well as the R32....To me (and many others) I think it looks more dated than the R32.

Don't get me wrong, there are some nice examples of R33's.....But that big round shape is not holding style like the hard edged shapes of the R32,34,35.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Listen to him he talks sense!

bob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Don't be a silly Billy Sub Boy, you and I and millions of others know that the R33 styling, aerodynamics and just bloody good looks are better than the slab sided R32 and as the R34, now that is just even more ridiculous!! LOL

R33 GTR EVERY TIME!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

PMSL!!!


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Ummm the R33 looks up to date than the classic looking jdm faced R32. But inn terms of legendary achievements in motorsports, R32 all the way. The R32 is the reason why GTRs are called Godzillas. 

For a sure fire car collection, an R32 GT-R I think is better than R33 just because of it's resume.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again – the R32 was the Prototype, The R33 was the perfect example and the R34 was just a mistake.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again – the R32 was the Prototype, The R33 was the perfect example and the R34 was just a mistake.




Bloody good show:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
The votes above suggest otherwise mate!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

R32 again and again :smokin:

sorry but the R33 is looking way too much European...


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

R33 is the one for me :chuckle:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Just checking to see which is winning the poll........oooh......look at that.....its the R32....see...... people have got good taste :thumbsup: opcorn:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Don't worry*

Don't worry - they will wake up and smell the coffee one day !!!!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

im new to skylines but looks wise its the r32 for me


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

The only reason the 32's are winning the poll stakes, is because R34 owners know R33's look better then them, so they vote for the R32 to make the competition look bad :thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

only reason r32s are winning is the quantity built; common as muck... :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Muck yup !!!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Thats an interesting point buddy, id be interested to know though what the stats are for the number of each model proportionally in the uk or indeed on this forum!

bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

ru' said:


> only reason r32s are winning is the build quality; common knowledge... :chuckle:


Have to say i agree with you there! tee hee...
:clap:
bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

ru' said:


> only reason r32s are winning is the quantity built; common as muck... :chuckle:


it's clear that there are more 32's out there as hardly anybody likes the 33's, especially the Japanese people :chuckle: 

and there's a reason why the 34 is the true successor of the 32 and not the 33 :smokin:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Austrian GTR

Just ask Aki (Our GTR rep in Japan (that question) !! (if you dare) LOL
as for the r34 ??? Well i have said it before it's for the kids !!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^
Hee hee you have the two ugliest GTR models right there in your avatar! There's no accounting for taste really! (no offence fella :thumbsup

bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Steve said:


> Austrian GTR
> 
> Just ask Aki (Our GTR rep in Japan (that question) !! (if you dare) LOL
> as for the r34 ??? Well i have said it before it's for the kids !!!


Should I be scared now... 

I think there's no need to fight as we all have something in common...
... it's our passion for the GTR :squintdan

It's good that we have differnt tastes depending on the model as it would get quite boring, if there're only just 32's, 33's or 34's outside on the road :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, I was only kidding !! Of course all of us are special as we have the ultimate road/track weapon the mighty GTR !!!! and we should celebrate this at every given opportunity!!

Fourtoes YOU KNOW YOU ARE WRONG !! LOL


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

hee hee top man Steve!

bob


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

Steve said:


> LOL, I was only kidding !! Of course all of us are special as we have the ultimate road/track weapon the mighty GTR !!!! and we should celebrate this at every given opportunity!!


When's the next board member vote ? Im voting Steve !!


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Definately R32 Cuz I own one...


----------



## pinn0025 (Sep 18, 2009)

I voted for the R32. Very close results though, I was surprised.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I just don't know anymore, the more I look at 32's.. the more I want one.. The 33 is a heavy old lump


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again – the R32 was the Prototype, The R33 was the perfect example and the R34 was just a mistake.


and if you say it enough times you might just convince yourself ...!!!

but nobody else i'm afraid ..

it's obvious even nissan realized what a mistake they made with the fat roly poly looking 33 when you look at the 34's similarities to the mighty 32 ....:smokin:


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

Everyone is talking about weight... but check the stats and seriously... maybe we 33 owners don't eat that 3rd hamburger like you 32 owners...  and mod for mod the 33 will be faster... you can make up weight difference with tuning, and once you start, this whole arguement becomes null and void... if they stayed stock forever then well... who owns a stocker???? R32 is getting old these days... at least the R33 still looks modern (naturally I'm biased)...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

miragev said:


> and if you say it enough times you might just convince yourself ...!!!
> 
> but nobody else i'm afraid ..
> 
> it's obvious even nissan realized what a mistake they made with the fat roly poly looking 33 when you look at the 34's similarities to the mighty 32 ....:smokin:


The thousands of people that went out and bought new 33's may disagree with these comments.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> The thousands of people that went out and bought new 33's may disagree with these comments.


i'm sure they would ..
but the figures speak for thermselves about 3 times as many 32's were sold than 33's 
thats why nissan brought out the 34 because of poor sales on the 33..


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

2TurbosTwiceFun said:


> Everyone is talking about weight... but check the stats and seriously... maybe we 33 owners don't eat that 3rd hamburger like you 32 owners...  and mod for mod the 33 will be faster... you can make up weight difference with tuning, and once you start, this whole arguement becomes null and void... if they stayed stock forever then well... who owns a stocker???? R32 is getting old these days... at least the R33 still looks modern (naturally I'm biased)...



what ....!!!! i think you already ate to many hamburgers ...followed by a few beers ...:chuckle:

people talk about the 33's being fat because they look fat ...not necessaly because they are massively heavier than the 32....although they are ..:chuckle:


----------



## Over the limit (May 14, 2009)

You have all been arguing on this poll for nearly four years. Surely it is obvious that the 32 is best!!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Naw, it's an elaborate scam to make 32 owners feel better about themselves.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe they couldn't afford 33's.. bless them.. :chuckle:

Only kidding...

saying that.. if I could have afforded a 34... I probably would have taken that route.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Na R33 & R35 thata way to go !!!! forget them silly R32 & R34 !!LOL


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

SeR GTR said:


> in terms of legendary achievements in motorsports, R32 all the way. The R32 is the reason why GTRs are called Godzillas.
> 
> For a sure fire car collection, an R32 GT-R I think is better than R33 just because of it's resume.


i agree with him r32 all the way


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought 32's were generally lighter due to all the rusty metal thats fallen off over the years??

:smokin:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> I thought 32's were generally lighter due to all the rusty metal thats fallen off over the years??
> 
> :smokin:


 there you go again you accidently got it the wrong way round...you meant to say 33's go rusty which they do by the way big time..
did you check your inner wings lately ..after all it has been raining ...:chuckle:


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

32 for the track and 33 for everyday use 34 when i get a better job and 35 when i win the lottery!!!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Hehe. As of 10am this morning (GMT+1 BST) there had been 999 voters. Enough of a sample to give a clear winner I think.

And the winner was always going to be a foregone conclusion: The 32.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> Hehe. As of 10am this morning (GMT+1 BST) there had been 999 voters. Enough of a sample to give a clear winner I think.
> 
> And the winner was always going to be a foregone conclusion: The 32.


Long live the King!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Long live the King!!


nearly 40,000 32 Gtr's were made over 5 years.... how common..

R33 only around 17,000 made .... over 3 years..

R34 just over 11,000 made over 3 years....

so saying they didn't sell as many 33's so it cannot be as good as the 32 would mean the 34 must have been really crap.....methinks not


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> nearly 40,000 32 Gtr's were made over 5 years.... how common..
> 
> R33 only around 17,000 made .... over 3 years..
> 
> ...



no it's means that for what ever reason the 33's and 34's weren't as popular as the mighty godzilla.....:thumbsup: 
you draw your own conclusions ...!!


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

R32's are far superior, why buy a heavier skyline with the same engine? P.s R34's kick ass to


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Each generation was quicker than the last, despite being heavier each time...


----------



## jbloke72 (Dec 31, 2005)

I voted '33 ... on the grounds that in my opinion the '32s look ****ing ugly these days. Their styling is simply way too dated now ... but they are probably a better option for the purist/hardcore racers and make ALOT of sense in many other respects.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I've never liked the look of the R33 - its like Nissan lost their way and then found it again with the R34


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

jbloke72 said:


> I voted '33 ... on the grounds that in my opinion the '32s look ****ing ugly these days. Their styling is simply way too dated now ... .


yea but you should have gone to specsavers ...!!!..

dated.... are you looking at the right car ...get real ..:thumbsup:


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

i voted 33 but then i have to as i have one but i think the 32 sold so well because it had greater heritage than any of the other gt-r's. a good example of good heritage and a large following is the escort cossie!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Good lad !!!


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

thank you. the truth is the truth. the facts speak for themself and the poll shows it.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

an R33 I'd had my eye on a few years back has come up for sale. When I saw it, the asking price was $50,000, and probably worth it - it had 3037S topmounts and was tuned to the absolute nines - I don't think even a single screw had been left stock.

But now, under the carbon fiber bonnet, is some hideous lump of an engine tossed in, stock lowmounts, all the gauges stripped out, cheap wheels fitted...only thing that led me to recognize it was the bright red paint job and the Bride racing buckets. I guess the engine had been blown up, bits stripped out for cash, then finally a motor scrounged up and thrown in. I suppose the same thing happens to a lot of cars before they leave Japan; high spec cars that are all used up, then stripped a bit, a stock engine tossed in, then sold on.

A shame really - I would have rebuilt it back to the 800bhp spec the car had in the first place!


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

I voted fpor the R33 GTR. That was always my dreamcar. But i like all GTR's, the next i want to buy is a R34 and then a R32 so i have them all 3^^


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Good call, just skip the other two and go straight to the R35 !! I did !!


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

hehe i like the R35 very much..but i can't cash it at the moment..i have to make a leasing. not that bad at all, because i can subtract the full amount of the leasing on my taxes, but on the other side i don't like high fixcosts..then i have the pay each month about 800 bucks..hmm


----------



## Halosas (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi I had been after a skyline for a long time. I now have 1 never had a look around for R32 or R34 it just had to be R33 GTR V-Spec. The front says it all "GET OUT THE WAY".

Erm I vote R33.


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

*Tough oneee*

I've had the r33 le manz which ihave to say is an beautiful looking gtr, but was a pain to drive in traffic due to the twin plate clutch but turned heads everywhere.

Now I've bought an r32 gtr which I admit don't look as good! But the longer you look at it the more aggressive it gets, it looks like it's going to punch you in the mouth and then kick your gran down the stairs whislt waching your mum shower.... Ok maybe a little over kill there.

R33 and r32 in my case are completley different 
r33 was 511 bhp running twin turbos with a twin plate clutch
r32 is running 569 with single turbo and a tripple plate carbon clutch which is easier to drive but a lot more lag, and runs a 1.5 way diff which is terrible for parking at tesco!

It just depends on what spec you want ?
They are both sexy mean looking mothers.....:blahblah:


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

*Hello steve*



Steve said:


> Good call, just skip the other two and go straight to the R35 !! I did !!


Did you go to the redline launch the other day at Santa pod ref redline??
And got your r35 gtr ass kicked by an ooold r32??? 
Sorry just beaten by milaseconds ha ha just kidding:chairshot


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Jatee (is that Paul ??)


You know you are completely and utterly wrong about the R32 it is nearly as ugly as the R34 A square box !!!! Hence the R33 with flowing and sexy lines is a far better aerodynamic and gorgeous car!! And as they both use the same engine and gearbox you can have any configuration you want, twin or silly big single (lots of lag) turbo, Getrag straight cut gearboxes, single, double or triple clutch etc Just depends on what you wanna do with the car, neither of mine are drag cars, both honed for the Track.

eeer um. Don’t think I was “arse kicked” at the Redline meet. It was supposed to Old V New and I expected it to be like for like, and not a stripped out 600bhp R32.

As you know I had the car in fully automatic “comfort” mode for the one and only run I did and I didn’t have a chance to have a second run with Launch control on !! I only did the one run, not like some who had 3 attempts !!!! 

Yes, I will admit that 4 secs to 60 in your highly modified R32 was good, but my R33 NOT stripped out and running around the same power as your R32 does 0 – 60 in 3.5 (12 year old car) as does the R35, and with launch control will do it in 3.3 secs! LOL (or so I wanted to try!)

Horses for courses and yes, it was nice to meet a lot of like minded peeps, just a shame we spent so long ****ing around with the pictures !!! Hopefully one day we might meet up again, I will be at CC this Sat if you wanted to bring your laggy R32 ! LOL (I’lll be in the R33


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

"R33 with it's sexy flowing lines" More like a Maxima with a wing:blahblah::blahblah::chairshot:clap:


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

ha haaa WHAT!!!! as i put it in my last message it was a joke!!!
but hey i wasnt there that day i wish i was, i cant compete with your beautiful skyline lines (money wise) and as the car has only just been built its taken a bit to get use to..

and with the rear seat removed YEAH A COMPLETLEY STRIPPED OUT 600BHP R32 its hardly 400kg lighter?? lol 
its 569bhp and stop exaggerating like a women haha granddad comfort mode:clap:

anal retentive 

ive read your email and all i can under stand is :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:
and no its not paul it jamie cheers



Steve said:


> Hi Jatee (is that Paul ??)
> 
> 
> You know you are completely and utterly wrong about the R32 it is nearly as ugly as the R34 A square box !!!! Hence the R33 with flowing and sexy lines is a far better aerodynamic and gorgeous car!! And as they both use the same engine and gearbox you can have any configuration you want, twin or silly big single (lots of lag) turbo, Getrag straight cut gearboxes, single, double or triple clutch etc Just depends on what you wanna do with the car, neither of mine are drag cars, both honed for the Track.
> ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Jamie 

I also noticed that you didn't drive the car, was that also something to do with the weight? LOL

See you guys soon I hope ! LOL


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

Probably steve yeah as I'm a body builder just over 16 and half stone 
and ididnt own the car then 

Any way r32's =AWESOME


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey jaytee... I do think your old LM was a superb car!


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

*Hi cleethorpes*

You haven't sold it I hope I did want that back! 




cleethorpes said:


> Hey jaytee... I do think your old LM was a superb car!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

jaytee said:


> You haven't sold it I hope I did want that back!


You'll be the first to know...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmm and the LM is an R33 !!! LOL


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Steve...Ohhhhhhh Shaaaaaaaat up, you're like a broken record with this R33 thing. 

As you know I sold my R32 this year and bought an R33 and even I have to admit they're butt ugly compared to an R32/34.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh c'mon Giles you’re obviously not a purveyor of smooth and sexy lines the R33 is an all round better looking car. FACT !! The others (excluding the R35) are box like!!

Anyway, I gotta keep the R33 “end up”


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

The 33 rules... Though the others 2 are also pretty superb. The 35 is not worth considering as it is, as I've said before a different kettle of fish.. Made for the mass market... That being said.. If any 35 owner would like to swap I'm all ears..


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Steve...Ohhhhhhh Shaaaaaaaat up, you're like a broken record with this R33 thing.
> 
> As you know I sold my R32 this year and bought an R33 and even I have to admit they're butt ugly compared to an R32/34.


Ha ha cheers snowfiend! 

O and steve what is cc? Is that castlecoombe your on about


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I really dislike R33's. Especially the GTS and GTS-T, I can forgive the GT-R, but it's still ugly in my opinion.

I like the looks of the R32 much more, it just looks tougher, meaner, and more aggressive. The R33 just looks so "pedestrian" and so normal, it doesn't stand out from your average sedan.

Oops, didn't realize this was 6 months old (why was it at the top of the "New Posts" list?) strange.


----------



## Kaeru? (Jun 30, 2006)

I drive a BNR32, I love the BNR34 but I am not a big fan of the BCNR33.

I think some of them with the right wheels /colour/stance are very nice.

I saw some nice red R33 GT-R on the forum lately.

There is something about nice BBS LM on a R33 GT-R with no stupid body kit.
They can look tough, fast and sexy.
The rest of the time, R33 do not excite me that much.

But to be honest, the dash/interior is not nice BUT it is quite big/convinient inside.

I find R33 GT-R easier to drive than the R32 GT-R but they are a bit generous.

Not the sexiest car to start with but with the right mods are great cars.
Many R32 GT-R are in terrible condition, lets be honest, so many R32 were manufactured and quality of the material/components was not the highest.

32 are robust cars but I can not blame someone who wants a fresher base like a R33.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

R32's look dated now and the R33's are getting too common. But out of the two i'd vote for the R32 because of it's aggressive looks from the front, from the rear though uke:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I love the R33, but then I drive one, I agree with Kaeru though, without a body kit they do look quite plain, where as the R32 and R34 do look more aggressive.

Mine has the 400R bodykit and LMGT1 alloys and I wouldn't change it for the world!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Eva seen a "plain ol 32" ugly as sh*t and I have stated the bit about the R34 even uglier with it's pretentious flared arches etc

Ya kno the R33 (&R35) are the only with any style.

Sorry, snowy but this thread was going limp!!

Yes CC is Castle Combe, if ya did track day instead of squirting along in a “straight” line for 10 sec’s you would know LOL

There that should give some ammo for those who want to use it


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like people still don't share your opinion as the R32 is still ahead in votes :chuckle:

Leo


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well as we live in a democratic society (well I thought we did till I just went to fill up 2 GTR's with fuel, now feels like a Capitalist state)) everybody is entitled to their HUMBLE opinion, just remember something an old boss of mine once said 

"I will listen to everything you say, but my decision is final" MY decision is that the R33 GTR (not the others) is the best looking Skyline !! FACT (lol)


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Naa...

... was just kidding. Each to his own 

We came to the right conclusion a while ago (p.23) 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Its time for a reminder:

*R32 GTR*









*R33 GTR*









*R34 GTR*









*R35 GTR*


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, I think we've now moved to a different planet (a bit like owning a GTR ! )


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I see he got the pictures of the 32 & 33 the wrong way round


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm seeing a pattern....

32 - Nice looking
33 - Barge
34 - Nice looking
35 - Barge

Which should mean the R36 will be a corker and not a lard arse


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Giles you just know you are sooooooooo wrong about this and a lot of other stuff LOL


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Ummmmmmm ... no ... barge owner :chuckle:


----------



## NealGTR (Aug 4, 2009)

I've had 2 Skylines so far, my first was an R34 GTt and now its the R33 Gtr, and the 33 is way better, it feels nicer to drive and lighter even though it's actually heavier. I don't personally like the angular styling of the 32, the 34 looks more like the 32 whould have, more muscular and agressive its wierd how they look very similar and the 33 in the middle is totally different in styling.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Snowfiend said:


> I'm seeing a pattern....
> 
> 32 - Nice looking
> 33 - Barge
> ...




haha ive been saying the same thing for a year now


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Neil

You are a true star !!!! Good man


----------



## TomCat"s (Apr 4, 2010)

dont forget the soding INSURANCE bigest put of in my case if you want a GTR weather it be a 32,33,34,or the 35


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

NealGTR said:


> I've had 2 Skylines so far, my first was an R34 GTt and now its the R33 Gtr, and the 33 is way better, it feels nicer to drive and lighter even though it's actually heavier. I don't personally like the angular styling of the 32, the 34 looks more like the 32 whould have, more muscular and agressive its wierd how they look very similar and the 33 in the middle is totally different in styling.


 I dont think it's wierd, they just realised they made a mistake by changing the styling so much. So they went back to the more popular style and kept the fans happy :thumbsup:...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

TomCat

Try running 2 of these muffers !! LOL


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

r32r32r32r32r32r32r32r32r32r32r32.

guess what.
has to be an r32 gtr for me. not cos i have one. i just love the look and the way they are.
in my eyes they are very much old school cool like the mk2 and 1 escorts.
its like saying which is better the mk2 and 1 shape escort or the 3 and up.(come on , we all started with escorts. i hope :nervous
i love all the gtrs but the 33 looked too big and clumbsy(sorry folks).


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dwood 

Sorry you are just plain wrong LOL. Look at that BEUTifull R33 GTR

PS I used to Rally Escort's (& Mini Cooper S's !)


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Steve said:


> Dwood
> 
> Sorry you are just plain wrong LOL. Look at that BEUTifull R33 GTR
> 
> PS I used to Rally Escort's (& Mini Cooper S's !)


Me thinks Steve doth protest too much!!!!

bob


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

R33 everyday, but if I lost my job then I'd definitely get an R32 :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

fourtoes said:


> Me thinks Steve doth protest too much!!!!
> 
> bob



Just like to keep the thread alive AND I KNOW I AM RIGHT lol


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve said:


> AND I KNOW I AM RIGHT lol


I KNOW YOU ARE DELUSIONAL AND REQUIRE A CAPS LOCK KEY TO BE INSTALLED  

R32 For the Win! R33,R34 are derivative and never had the same impact.

The R35 however - I'm still forming opinions on.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Gav

You are more than welcome to YOUR opinions, but keep em to yourself as you are completely and utterly WRONG !!! LOL

The R32 was the proto type for the next PERFECT Model the R33, The R34 went berserk and made it into a kids Play station and the R35 is just a work of art for the price!!


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Booo at Steve!

We all know the R33 was the horrible Nissan attempt at making a rounded sports car like the Supra (yuk) and that the R34 was the REAL successor to the boxier, harder, manlier R32


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve said:


> Gav
> 
> You are more than welcome to YOUR opinions, but keep em to yourself as you are completely and utterly WRONG !!! LOL
> 
> The R32 was the proto type for the next PERFECT Model the R33, The R34 went berserk and made it into a kids Play station and the R35 is just a work of art for the price!!


Dear Steve - Can I buy shares in misinformation Inc?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Keep it comin Guys as this thread was getting a ,little alme (just like R32 & R34 owners ! ) LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ops LAME LOL


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve said:


> Ops LAME LOL


Much like a certain R33 & R35 owner LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Its a no brainer this one. 32 all day!

The fatty three reminds me of woman i see walking down the high street today. Lets just say she wouldn't have fitted through no standard size door frames!


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

R33 everytime ++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

The 32 is cool and i almost bought one, 


but then i got a grip and bought a proper car a 33 (ohh thats fighting talk lol )
If i could of afforded a 34 i would of got one but i couldnt justify it to the wife, so it was a choice of a gorgeous white 33 or its older uglier sister a 32 (errr yuk)

33 all the way


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Guys the R33 was the prototype for the P12 Primera . . 
Proof here:









R32 GTR for the P10.

Now the R34 and R35 must be the prototypes for the P13 which will come out . . . quoting good old wiki here:


> the launch of its successor before the end of the decade.


so why all the fuzz????


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

That just looks like poor photoshop to me!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> That just looks like poor photoshop to me!


Ohh who could have done that infamous photoshop . . .lol


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> That just looks like poor photoshop to me!



Or just plain photoplop


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

it's just sh*t as is the the styling of the R32 & R34 NOW THAT IS FIGHTING TOURQUE lol


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Why have to choose between 32 & 33 ?
You gotta love all GTR's.
I got Black 33 love it to bits 
Got white 32 on the way. Gonna love that just as much
& if I could I'd have a BB 34.
They are all effin fantastic :clap:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

The Nissan Cube Prototype, looks very rough around the egdes but the designers didn't have much budget or decent materials to work with....


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

gtrlux said:


>


Best looking R33 I've seen in some time.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Ohh who could have done that infamous photoshop . . .lol


I wonder :chuckle:




Steve said:


> it's just sh*t as is the the styling of the R32 & R34 NOW THAT IS FIGHTING TOURQUE lol


Coming from the man who owns not only the 33 ... but a 350Z, bmw, audi, Nissan love child too :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I can feel a Photoshop competition coming on. 

How about a Photoshop thread, where those that want to can 'create' a car and upload it for all to see?

That should be a laugh, they'll all be in the same place so they'll be easy to find later :thumbsup:


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

That's sacrilege! :runaway:


----------



## naz200 (May 7, 2004)

I think the lines on the 32 are great. The 33 is nicely styled but i prefer the lean 32


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

LOL @ the photoshops above! Very snazzy! 

BTW, whatever happened to wotsisname, whoever started this thread? Which one did he go for?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33 of course


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

r32 for me!)


----------



## baby g (Apr 26, 2010)

Im about to get myself a gtr too,and it sounded like the r32 are the best one to have.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nope, R33 all the time !!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

+ of course the R35 !!!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't listen to Steve....he's getting old and confused bless him


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

or confused and "mature" hence, knows best !


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

How were those videos from Silverstone I sent you Steve?


----------



## Strudel (Mar 18, 2010)

33 never really worked for me but since owning one, its definitely growing in me. Just got an N1 version last year and loving every bit of it. Mild mods and tuned to 16psi with just over 250awkw.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

HI MS33

err, didn't get them ! Could you resend please.

Ta

Steve


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry steve, you should have let me know.

I'll resend them ASAP.

Mike


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry, could you PM me you're email again as I'm on new laptop!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

PM sent, yeah, sorry, just got swamped with other stuff. Would be great to see both BEUTs on track at the same time !!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Im not being funny but how many build threads do you see with R33's, it seems like more people are into making their 32's better and spending their hard earned on them than 33 owners!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

maybe we don't want to throw good money after bad... ..

33 has my vote..


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

I have not owned a 32 but I prefer the look of my 33, however when it was parked next to my nephew's 35 it looked seriously dated. There's no stopping progress.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Get one of each !!! An R33 and a R35 !!! The best combination ! I mean how many R32 + R34 owners are there ?? LOL


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

REDWOOD said:


> I have not owned a 32 but I prefer the look of my 33, however when it was parked next to my nephew's 35 it looked seriously dated. There's no stopping progress.



parked next to a model t ...the 33 would look dated ....:chuckle:


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

miragev said:


> parked next to a model t ...the 33 would look dated ....:chuckle:


I wouldn't go quite that far. The 33 still turns heads even though its 15 years old.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Im not being funny but how many build threads do you see with R33's, it seems like more people are into making their 32's better and spending their hard earned on them than 33 owners!
> :thumbsup:
> bob


Had my 33 just over 2 years & spent all my hard earned on it.
Got a 32 on the way & as I said in a previous post I'd have a 34
also if I could.
Only 1 I'm not sure of is 35. Anyways this thread isn't about that.
33 or 32 gotta have both ftw.:clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Fourtoes

LOL you make I larff, R32 & R33 had the same Eng, Gearbox, HICAS, Drive chain etc etc The major difference is body and the styling or rather lack of it on the R32 ! 

The R33 can still hold it's BEUTIFUL head up even today. The R32 looks as it is, dated and old !!!


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

looked at and tried r33gtr, then looked at and tried r32gtr, bought the r32 that was more expensive, being my first time driving the nissan gtr for some reason the r32 was my choice. only had car a couple of months but am pleased with it.


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

Owned my R32 for six years, would not part with it!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

TEN57 said:


> Owned my R32 for six years, would not part with it!


Until you try a 33....


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

*R32 V R33*

Isn't the R33 just R32's fatter, slower and more feminine looking younger brother:chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

interesting point. I do look at the 32 and think it might well be more fun to drive as the 33 is a heavy old beast...I had trouble finding anyone with a trailer that could cope with the weight...


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

TEN57 said:


> Isn't the R33 just R32's fatter, slower and more feminine looking younger brother:chuckle:


yes it is ....:chuckle:


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

TEN57 said:


> Isn't the R33 just R32's fatter, slower and more feminine looking younger brother:chuckle:


Stock for stock, the R33 is faster! And it is marginally heavier then the R32.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

GTR-guy said:


> Stock for stock, the R33 is faster! And it is marginally heavier then the R32.



yeah right ...dream on ..

the 33 is an overweight whale ..


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

GTR-guy said:


> Stock for stock, the R33 is faster! And it is marginally heavier then the R32.


Sorry your dreaming, no way is a stock 33 faster than a stock 32


----------



## projectdarkstar (Mar 27, 2010)

If I had R35, I'd sell it to get R34 for the road and R32 for the track


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

Statistics say that R32 owners are gay or are having a mid life crisis........but mostly gay.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cruel - But Oh so how very true !!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Of course R32 owners are happy :thumbsup:

The reason being is we're not driving great tubs of R33 lard who's owners obviously use the word for its other meaning & won't come out the closet so blame the thing they are more envious of ... R32 owners who have testosterone 

Steve is a prime example as many who have met him would agree 

Plus 99.9% of statistics are **** anyway ...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh now Speedy, stop it I know you love me and your GAY streak is coming out, leave me alone you big boy ! LOL


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Another problem of R33 owners ... delusions ...


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Has anyone actually weighed their gtr32, 33 or even 34, it would be very interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

my r32 with AC and Hicas was arround 1470 kilos


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Barros777 said:


> my r32 with AC and Hicas was arround 1470 kilos


Not bad, whats the official figure for it?


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

REDWOOD said:


> Not bad, whats the official figure for it?


1430 kg standard and 1480 kg v spec


----------



## Barros777 (Dec 8, 2007)

nori41 said:


> 1430 kg standard and 1480 kg v spec


 correct if i am wrong,but the japanese weight the cars dry, with out any fluids. 

i also had my reserve wheel inside as well.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

Barros777 said:


> correct if i am wrong,but the japanese weight the cars dry, with out any fluids.
> 
> i also had my reserve wheel inside as well.


your probably right, i know motorbike manufacturers have dry weights.


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone else weighed their gtr33 or 34?


----------



## JD74 (Oct 7, 2008)

R32 GTR's are for connoisseurs. R33 GTR's are owned by those who couldn't afford an R34.....and happily settled in an AWD S-Chassis as a second choice.


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

JD74 said:


> R32 GTR's are for connoisseurs. R33 GTR's are owned by those who couldn't afford an R34.....and happily settled in an AWD S-Chassis as a second choice.


Perhaps a more objective discussion will help our freind make up his mind rather than who can afford what.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

nori41 said:


> Statistics say that R32 owners are gay or are having a mid life crisis........but mostly gay.


maybe we are gay:thumbsup:
but at least no one can tell...unlike like 33 owners who look like the fat gay prison guard from midnight express cruising around in there fat gay cars looking for some rear end action.....


----------



## JD74 (Oct 7, 2008)

REDWOOD said:


> Perhaps a more objective discussion will help our freind make up his mind rather than who can afford what.


No, I stand behind what I say. If you can afford an R34, you definately WON'T waste your money on an ugly R33.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL I am so glad this thread has gained some momentum again LOL Keep it coming you GAY R32 & R34 owners, we R33 owners love you really !!! (even though you bought the BUTT UGLY cars !!) Remmeber they all use the same running gear, so we are talking about stye or rather lack of it with the lumpy designs of the R32 & R34 square box shapes !


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

I gotta say the R32 as even now after a couple of years of owning my car i still look back at it after parking it up and have gotta say god dam thats a awesome piece of kit:thumbsup:. Mind you if i could get my hands on a Hakasuka GTR then just maybe i would let it go:sadwavey:..............nah no way, i would end up having my own collection of gtr's, and being skint running just them all. Let alone tuning them.


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

JD74 said:


> No, I stand behind what I say. If you can afford an R34, you definately WON'T waste your money on an ugly R33.


Fair enough but looks are obviously a very subjective thing but price between 32 and 33 is not that great and being a sports car we should compare performance.


----------



## R32Harv (Dec 2, 2007)

and i aint gay, i just like the square boxy cars of the late 80's early 90's


----------



## JD74 (Oct 7, 2008)

REDWOOD said:


> Fair enough but looks are obviously a very subjective thing but price between 32 and 33 is not that great and being a sports car we should compare performance.


You are correct good sir.

I will save my energy for the National Dental Health Debate instead.


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

33's just look to plain, there's nothing special about them, looks like any other car with a body kit on it.


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

nori41 said:


> Statistics say that R32 owners are gay or are having a mid life crisis........but mostly gay.


Did your boyfriend tell you to say that? :clap:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEN57 said:


> Did your boyfriend tell you to say that? :clap:


no yours did when he held me hostage with a full range of large rubber toys!!!


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, that makes you gay now. You know that right? Even if you were an unwilling participant, you are still officially homosexual now. Good you drive a R33, fits perfect!


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

nori41 said:


> no yours did when he held me hostage with a full range of large rubber toys!!!


Lies, he wouldn't be seen dead with an R33 owneruke:


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

firefighter81 said:


> Well, that makes you gay now. You know that right? Even if you were an unwilling participant, you are still officially homosexual now. Good you drive a R33, fits perfect!


Hang on now TEN57 is a proud R32 making making over 300kw at all four, your picking on the wrong guy!!


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Comment was directed to Nori41.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

JD74 said:


> R32 GTR's are for connoisseurs. R33 GTR's are owned by those who couldn't afford an R34.....and happily settled in an AWD S-Chassis as a second choice.


my purchase was based on being able to register the car where I live. The 34 was not allowed, and still isn't I believe.

This is why I chose the 33, and I'm glad I did. Had I not been able to afford a 33, obviously I would have taken the route chosen by many and purchased a cheap alternative...a 32


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> my purchase was based on being able to register the car where I live. The 34 was not allowed, and still isn't I believe.
> 
> This is why I chose the 33, and I'm glad I did. Had I not been able to afford a 33, obviously I would have taken the route chosen by many and purchased a cheap alternative...a 32


maybe the reason behind some people getting a 32 but certainly not mine. i mean look at it far meaner looking than a 33 imo




















i had driven a few 33s and they just didnt do it for me but when i saw this i fell instantly in love and had to have it. 

budget had no reflection on my choice at all.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

you sir, have a fine looking beast. 

Without being accused of being 'pc', I like 32,33,34 and would be happy to own any one of them. I quite honestly am not blown away by the 35, but thats not to say I wouldn't like one.


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I love that grill on the gray 32. Where did you get it? What brand is it?


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

JD74 said:


> R32 GTR's are for connoisseurs. R33 GTR's are owned by those who couldn't afford an R34.....and happily settled in an AWD S-Chassis as a second choice.


:thumbsup:


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

Above is mine pretty much as I got it and as it is now... Below is one of my favourites with a photoshop colour change giving an idea on how it should look.

I heart 32's and really couldn't imagine owning a R33 even though my best mate has one and we have this conversation/arguement a lot.

I've always found it funny how GTR owners fall into 2 brackets 32's and 33's.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R34's weren't aroud when i bought my R33 GTR LOL + I wouldn't want a square block car - hmmm, just like the R32 !!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> R34's weren't aroud when i bought my R33 GTR LOL + I wouldn't want a square block car - hmmm, just like the R32 !!


Spot on - fat girls need lovin' too!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yes, I know, but thats also why Ann Summers have an array of "toys" for them !!!!


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

Steve said:


> R34's weren't aroud when i bought my R33 GTR LOL + I wouldn't want a square block car - hmmm, just like the R32 !!


Owned ha ha ha.


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

This is good info!


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

TEN57 said:


> Sorry your dreaming, no way is a stock 33 faster than a stock 32


Sorry but it really is! I've seen most Japanese reviews on both cars as well and head to head circuit battles and the R33 was always winning.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

GTR-guy said:


> Sorry but it really is! I've seen most Japanese reviews on both cars as well and head to head circuit battles and the R33 was always winning.


+1 I agree have seen best motoring tests on standard models and some drag races and the R33 is faster :clap:


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

GTR-guy said:


> Sorry but it really is! I've seen most Japanese reviews on both cars as well and head to head circuit battles and the R33 was always winning.


I wasn't talking about track times but as we are, were they driven be the same driver on the same day, same track temperature, same tyres????


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

if a r33 gtr and a r32 gtr both had the boost restrictor removed only mod surely the r32 would be quicker in a straight line they both be making about the same power but the r32 is a fair bit lighter.

both standard around a track the r33 would be better than the r32 it is too tail happy and the r32 hicass is crap, the r33 also has better brakes


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

an R32's view of a 33


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm liking that colour on your R33, is that the Lemans' colour or bayside blue? Looks dark on my screen.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> an R32's view of a 33


yep , waiting for the R33 to move out of the way


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

it's championship blue..photos from the dealers website...they must have given a bit extra depth with phtoshop as my pictures never come out that deep.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> an R32's view of a 33


In that the R33 is stationary in someone's driveway?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

yep...and still quicker than a 32 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> yep...and still quicker than a 32 :thumbsup:


I'll have some of what you're smoking please! :thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I only smoke 32's ...thank you very much and goodnight !


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> I only smoke 32's ...thank you very much and goodnight !


golf R32's maybe


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

R32 GTR wins everytime, unless its a R33 400R or LM edition that is


----------



## Shoryuken (Jun 20, 2010)

R33 GTR FTW!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

nickdesign said:


> R32 GTR wins everytime, unless its a R33 400R or LM edition that is[/QUOTE
> 
> hat's off to you sir :thumbsup:


----------



## EMAGDNIM (Nov 17, 2008)

It's funny, I was thinking this over last night. I'm looking to buy one next year and I've started to do my research. I've personally driven a GT-R32 but I've not had the chance to drive a R33 so I'll be buying it blindly if I go that way. 

Flipping through a few of my Hyper Revs and RB26 Tuning world, shops and drivers rated the R34 and the R32 as being the car of choice (And you can see it in the various builds).

I've got a soft spot for the R33 so we will see...


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

i prefer the r33 its a lot more aggressive.. but the r32 is always the legend..and its a must own.. for a gtr lover....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

jianwei said:


> i prefer the r33 its a lot more aggressive.. but the r32 is always the legend..and its a must own.. for a gtr lover....


Yep, thats why I own 2 GTR's one the "proper legend" the R33 GTR and the other the new kid on the block the new R35 GTR !!!!


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

Steve said:


> Yep, thats why I own 2 GTR's one the "proper legend" the R33 GTR and the other the new kid on the block the new R35 GTR !!!!


wow i want to grow up just like u... nooiicccee.. im new to the gtr side of the world.. i think im stayin there haha.. im a silvia fan at first haha.. i now own... 2 s13s (180sx and a silvia), a red s14.. and buyin a s15 next month... 
i have a gtst r32 that i sold and now workin on my new r33 gtr... 
love to own a gtr r35 one day not in jamaica tho.. haha.. we dont have much road here and there car r gold in jamaica.. ppl drive more evo and subby here


----------



## Random R33 (Dec 25, 2008)

Earlyer i do like how R32 looks, but now i think that R33 does look way better than R32.


----------



## A8-RICK (Jan 18, 2008)

Not posted on here for a few years (getting the urge again!) but cast my vote.

BNR32.

This is just my personal opinion so please dont get upset, its fine if you disagree.

The racing heritage and reputation alone ensures its place in history. The impact the r32 made back in 1989 (if your old enough) was big, i knew as a kid, i had to own one eventually.

Like most cars of this type the original set out with a goal, it was hardcore, it had real purpose. As a styling exercise it is far superior, you will not convince me otherwise, it had lines for a start. It has, and will age well. The car was also developed with one goal, to be the best.

With time & success this tends to get diluted, i always felt the r33 played on the name and success with little real development other than some softening to allow Mr & Mrs to do the shopping and school run in a bit more comfort (which is fine, many see this as progress).

each to their own but when i had my 32 i considerred r32,33,& also considerred the 34 more recently but im a purist, comfort and gadgets come down the list for me, and to be brutally honest i find the later cars a little vulgar, as ever spoilers and vents can get out of hand but maybe im showing my age! Would own any over say a subaru though.

Must admit there have been some quite iconic 33's over the years though.

Im jellous of you all at the moment since i let mine go a few years back but starting to get the bug again!

R.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Dont forget even though the lardy 33 is heavier with all its curves it has to stop for fuel first due to the smaller tank!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

willrobdon said:


> Dont forget even though the lardy 33 is heavier with all its curves it has to stop for fuel first due to the smaller tank!


you do have a point about the fuel tank, ridiculously small for a gt car...200 miles from a tank... pitiful


----------



## ebola (Aug 14, 2009)

R32... a real drivers car, and with dinosaur electonics, easy to hack. ABS? optional. 4wd? optional.
The only downside is the HICAS... R33 actually works, R32 just get in the way of spirited driving (and that blinking light is damn distracting).
Looks, well, I prefer a muscle car to a blob, but I'll leave that up to you.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ebola

are we gonna fall out !!! You know the R33 is the best all round car 

Steve


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ebola
> 
> are we gonna fall out !!! You know the R33 is the best all round car
> 
> Steve


It's certainly round....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL Cris, you must have one of those butt ugly OLD R 32,s then


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i heard that the R34 GTR is the best car, 
:nervous:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yeah there are some BIG liars out there LOL


----------



## ebola (Aug 14, 2009)

I 'spose the R33 could be better than an R35... at least you can do more than 10 laps at a time...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL )


----------



## Jezza07 (May 23, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> an R32's view of a 33


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

cleethorpes said:


> an R32's view of a 33


In a backwards race up the driveway


----------



## Shoryuken (Jun 20, 2010)

Why the hell does this page keep getting bumped? Last post was on 26th August 2010 and now it's on the front page again.

BTW: R33 GTR FTW!


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

R32 all the way.:thumbsup:
A major leap forward in technology.
It made all the other manufacturers raise their game to catch up.
The R33 is just a tweak and a bloated one too.:flame:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Great banter chaps:clap:

R32 :clap:

Obvious really..

Less weight

Ability to use just rear drive without damaging anything

Also 32's are more collectable and values are very strong for good examples.. 

I'm not biased! I might have had a 32 for 5 years and just bought another (could have bought a nice 33 for what it cost!) but am being fair

Something R33 drivers are jealous of (also THIS is the view they get):










They look more understated but more menacing.. Dare i say they look prettier too??


----------



## dwood (Sep 19, 2008)

an r32 gtr is THE WAY TO GO. i do like an r33 but the arse is that big that you only wanna smack it on the way past.
move over lard arse .


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

dwood said:


> an r32 gtr is THE WAY TO GO. i do like an r33 but the arse is that big that you only wanna smack it on the way past.
> move over lard arse .


 Haha! More like kiss it if I decide to slow down for you!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, you gotta catch us first you OLD R32's !!!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

> Haha! More like kiss it if I decide to slow down for you!!!!!!! Lol





> Yeah, you gotta catch us first you OLD R32's !!!


LOL

Think you 33 drivers mix something up...

It's the less wait the car has the faster it will be and not the opposite  :smokin:

BTW, 32's are still ahead in the poll


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

well I suppose the 32 owners do really need to vote for their cars, to try and justify the purchase, deep down they know they made a mistake.
I could be wrong but I understand there are considerably more 32 members than 33.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, well the poll is not as accurate as you may think as there are a lot of wanna be R33 owners there but they just couldn’t live with the fact of owning the better car as they are masochistic and obviously have a mental disorder that prohibits them from attaining their goal – R33 Ownership LOL


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

very true comment there Steve m' boy ! :thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

on a slightly different note... I do like the general look of the 32, but I think it looks a bit gay from the back, well perhaps gay is a bit strong...more 'camp'.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

cleethorpes said:


> on a slightly different note... I do like the general look of the 32, but I think it looks a bit gay from the back, well perhaps gay is a bit strong...more 'camp'.


Queer ???


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> on a slightly different note... I do like the general look of the 32, but I think it looks a bit gay from the back, well perhaps gay is a bit strong...more 'camp'.


You've asked for this one - You must be used to seeing the back of a lot of R32s then.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i nearly did get an R32,but the interior for me is just so dated,i couldn't live with it
they do look hard as nail's though very easily,but just interior is a giant let down and since that would be where i'd spent most of my time i choose to get an R33 GTR,couldnt afford an R34..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cris said:


> You've asked for this one - You must be used to seeing the back of a lot of R32s then.


Hi Chris 

Yes, parked up and broken down ones that keep getting in the mighty R33 GTR's way !! LOL


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeh, you get a really good close look at the rear when pushing.

Nice 33 by the way Steve. Best colour too


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Yes, parked up and broken down ones that keep getting in the mighty R33 GTR's way !! LOL


Parked up eh and in your way.

I knew that R33s were just car park queens.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve said:


> Yeah, well the poll is not as accurate as you may think as there are a lot of wanna be R33 owners there but they just couldn’t live with the fact of owning the better car as they are masochistic and obviously have a mental disorder that prohibits them from attaining their goal – R33 Ownership LOL


Lol that's funny

Why is it that R32's are quicker than the 33's then?


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

this thread is pointless but funny. I like the 33 so i have one. 32's are very cool also. Pro's and cons with both. Weight is not everything also. The 33 is heavier but has a much stiffer body than the 32 so this helps. But 32 is a bit lighter so a bit quicker on its feet. Pros and cons


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I think what SklyaFett is trying to say is that the 32 is pants. I could be wrong but thats the kinda vibe I'm getting.

Also I get the impression he prefers a big stiff one as opposed to a small bendy one.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

R32's _still_ leading the poll I see 

R32 = Race
R33 = Shopping


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Interiors.
All the 89-93 stuff ie 200SX,300ZX and the R32 dash's are great imo.
MUCH better than the previous crappy stuff of the 80's.
The S14's dash is ok but the R33 is just rubbish,the corner of the aux guages cut off to fit the clock!!
Nah.
The R32 is complete as a piece of design.:bowdown1:
The R33 seems to have been designed by committee.
Aaaaarrrrr.:flame:


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I really like the R32 GTR's but when it came down to it the ones that I saw were very over priced and rust is soon on the way (for the area that I live in etc) on R32 GTR's. So I opted for the R33 GTR, as I found one with all the things that I wanted and room for improvement. Basically low mileage and a full engine rebuild, then it lets me once a month add to it ecu, fuel rail, turbos, coil packs, etc etc so then it becomes more of a member of the family  but I wanted an R34 GTR, just too much against the R33 and R32 in terms of value for money I guess. I love the retroness of the R32 and would love to one day own all three  hahaahaa


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

SteffanChyzak said:


> I really like the R32 GTR's but when it came down to it the ones that I saw were very over priced and rust is soon on the way (for the area that I live in etc) on R32 GTR's. So I opted for the R33 GTR, as I found one with all the things that I wanted and room for improvement. Basically low mileage and a full engine rebuild, then it lets me once a month add to it ecu, fuel rail, turbos, coil packs, etc etc so then it becomes more of a member of the family  but I wanted an R34 GTR, just too much against the R33 and R32 in terms of value for money I guess. I love the retroness of the R32 and would love to one day own all three  hahaahaa


2-0


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> 2-0


Better go to specsavers its 638-561 today


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

16422 R33s made
43934 R32s made

based on these numbers a fair few 32 owners are clearly seeing the error of their ways.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL Chris luv u 

You also need to go to any good optician in any High Street to read the thread espec the one I replied to.

Hence "and would love to one day own all three  hahaahaa"


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Better go to spec savers? 
Who bought the 32???? !!!!!


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

So glad the R32 is still winning... haha.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> 16422 R33s made
> 43934 R32s made
> 
> based on these numbers a fair few 32 owners are clearly seeing the error of their ways.


So when people were able to buy GTRs brand new they chose the R32 by an almost 3:1 margin.

Unwanted second child perhaps...:flame:


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

mambastu said:


> R32's _still_ leading the poll I see
> 
> R32 = Race
> R33 = Shopping


LOL at this, I like


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yeah, well we have explained about the disolution of the R32 driver before, poor b'stards !!!

Yep I can still go shopping in my R32 beating R33 and still have the air con on !!!


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

Has it been mentioned on this thread that the original GTROC was created by an R33 owner? 

Apparently all R32 owners said at the time, well yeah these cars are fast but no one likes a car shapped like a block of cheese? :runaway:


----------



## SKYMAD (Oct 23, 2010)

I prefer the styling of the R33! I'm not keen on the rear of the R32!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I thought I came across a R33 GTR recently at Nagoya harbour, but then somebody said: Don`t take pics of the whale or the aussis will be again mad at us.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

How many r32's won TOTB?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> I thought I came across a R33 GTR recently at Nagoya harbour, but then somebody said: Don`t take pics of the whale or the aussis will be again mad at us.


:chuckle:


----------



## ernnis (Aug 7, 2009)

R33 fron its looking better, r32 end.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33 IS LOOKING BETTER FROM ANY ANGLE - PERIOD !!!! (R32 - a WEDGE of cheese for cheesey owners ! )


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve said:


> R33 IS LOOKING BETTER FROM ANY ANGLE - PERIOD !!!! (R32 - a WEDGE of cheese for cheesey owners ! )


Steve - Stop your blatant R32 bashing already! This thread is full of it and your sustained attacks on the R32 (and it's owners which in my mind is becoming unacceptable!) are just plain sad!

Get over it ffs!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh sorry I forgot the R34 as well - there happy, now a balanced veiw !

R32 & R34 Yuck

R33 & R35 Yummy


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

R33 all the way


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

End of arguement, mods please now lock this thread


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

But someone's cut a huge square of carbon out of his bonnet :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Steve said:


> Oh sorry I forgot the R34 as well - there happy, now a balanced veiw !
> 
> R32 & R34 Yuck
> 
> R33 & R35 Yummy


Pfft.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> But someone's cut a huge square of carbon out of his bonnet :chuckle:


Looks a bit like a vaxhaull vectra too!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> Pfft.


Please excuse him....R33 owners seem to have a very odd view on whats aesthetically pleasing. I'll just Illustrate the point....

R32 =









R33 =









R34 =









R35 =


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

^ ^ ^ ^ PMSL !!! Like that!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

hump back whale is an amazing animal, an i like the second pic too.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

*The main differences are:*

*R32 GTR:*








*R32 GTR Owners:*









*R33 GTR:*








*R33 GTR Owners:*









*R34 GTR:*








*R34 GTR Owners:
*








*R35 GTR:*








*R35 GTR Owners:*


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I wonder if the Porsche guys piss on each other like this thread does or do they just respect each others cars for what they are?

hmmmmmm.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

porsche owners more than likely debate more on who produces the best beige trousers.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GavGTR said:


> I wonder if the Porsche guys piss on each other like this thread does or do they just respect each others cars for what they are?
> 
> hmmmmmm.


Yeah i've never heard a porsche owner say to a boxster owner "so you couldnt afford a 911 then"


----------



## Mario Ramirez (Nov 3, 2010)

mambastu said:


> Please excuse him....R33 owners seem to have a very odd view on whats aesthetically pleasing. I'll just Illustrate the point....


Here's the thrut:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

R32 FTW!!!!!:bowdown1:

sorry I can't post links... but mambastu is right whit the comment


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> Yeah i've never heard a porsche owner say to a boxster owner "so you couldnt afford a 911 then"


or the air/water cooled arguments. Or the 996/997 stuff.

People just like to argue.

I'm willing to concede that a fat GTR is better than no GTR. :chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Cris said:


> or the air/water cooled arguments. Or the 996/997 stuff.
> 
> People just like to argue.
> 
> I'm willing to concede that a fat GTR is better than no GTR. :chuckle:


Exactly!! why are we slatting other GTR's when there are all those GTS's out there pissing on the good skyline name lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

MIKEGTR said:


> Exactly!! why are we slatting other GTR's when there are all those GTS's out there pissing on the good skyline name lol


Ah now there another stroy. poor f*****s.LOL


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

R32 GTR all the way


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> Ah now there another stroy. poor f*****s.LOL


I know plenty of GTS-T's that are better than yours matey ... plus they can even spell :flame:


----------



## Mario Ramirez (Nov 3, 2010)

glensR33 said:


> R32 GTR all the way


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

What if you have a gtstt ? Mine has been transplanted its got rb26 engine brakes etc but still rwd so proper fun why diss your own masque at all


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

i started of looking for r32 but soon was drawn to the looks of the R33 and dont regret it.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

samgtr said:


> i started of looking for r32 but soon was drawn to the looks of the R33 and dont regret it.



Good man!! :bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually for the hype of it I recently spoke to an old japanese GTR owner who actually drove a Hokosuka back in the days, which unfortunately he slammed in to a wall in 73 because he came from a sake party . . . now owns a R32 GTR V-Spec in standard trim.

For the Skylines and Skyline GTR design lines there are a few issues to consider in term of design evolution, which is not a fluent process, but process where, thought new design ,looked quick old, after a few years only, . . . .
The reason I think that, in total comparison the R33 GTR is the "less" liked, even many people including me loving its design, is because of the following in my view:



> 1) 1970 Hokosuka KPGC110 was an impact car, not because it was the most beautyful car of its time, certainly not, but it was just perfect because it combined modern industrial design with function, the howl car was very modern when it came out and set a new standard for japanese automobile design and industrial design.





> 2) Then the oil crisis came and the perversion of technology at the end of the 70., where cars had to have the newest electric gadgets, even if most of these new techs. were still un-usefull and crappy before they were really develloped in to the 80. This made all Skylines (as there was no GTR) look crap compared to the KPGC10, even being 10 years older by then. The Kenmeri being a US muscle car like car will not be considered here, as it set another standard for cars as the Celicas and Mitsubishi Galants in the 70.
> So until the DR30 in the 80. you only got more boring designed cars, that couldn`t repeat the impact of the KPC110.





> 3) 1980~ with the DR30 and Tekamen Skylines once again a better design impact was achieved, now finally transferring the Hakosuka boxy design attempts in to real 80. boxy car design. It was a choice to go boxy or curvy, but as the wave of car designs in the 80. proved, many cars went boxy.





> 4) 1989~ With the R32 GTR then the bomb exploded for Nissan, as they not only produced the most modern performance car ever produced for an affordable price, but again they set a new standard for the Skyline design line. The R32 GTR design is the final evolution stage of the Hokosuka design trend sets of 1970. Its 20years of evolution with many setbacks, now finally producing a design that impacts the Skyline brand and japanese automobile world the same way, the Hakosuka did!





> 5) 1994~ R33 Skyline design. The dilemma with the R33 GTR design line is that the tech evolution and industrial evolution didn`t really move on since 1989. The car industrial designer of the automobile world of that time, basicly came all from the 70. and basicly got stuck with the R32 design, because it was so perfect-simple in 89. The R33 is an attempt to produce something different without wanting to be too different at all. Its the most experimental design of the Skyline brand. As the obvious thing to do was rounding shapes and cleaning up the interior. Its a great design and beautyfull body in my view. The R33 GTR sedan being for me one of the most beautyfull 4door GT cars ever produced for instance.
> The problem is that the evolution went stuck in 1995. as it proved to rely to much on refining 80. design standards, rather then coming up with something that would impact the brand again the same as the Hakosuka in 70 and the R32 in 89. . . . its a bit of a dilemma that the Skyline models following the Hoko&R32 could only have a less design impact.





> 6) The 34GTR, loved by most peeps in the west, is the third impact in the skyline brand, because again it combined 2000~design evolution allready in 1998 and when the GTR came out in 99. with the Nismo bodykit, it was just the most modern and aggressive GT-coupe car out there.
> The R34 GTR basicly set the howl industrial design of aggressive GT inspired sports car design for the next decade, even a Focus RS design in 2010 is a direct evolution from the R34 design line, combining boxy with curvy lines in a robotic Gundam like package.


At the end I see the R33 GTR being stuck in a time where design trends were not clear and Nissan did the best to come up with something different enough to be actual different from the R32 GTR, while being not different enough to make a real impact.


Thats my two cents and the feedback I get from many peeps in japan.


----------



## Aryoneoo (Oct 22, 2010)

*R32 &R33*

First I bought R32 GTR gun metal color because I really like that's aggressive look of R32 and price is really reasonable ..the only thing I didn't like is light and wiper switch are attach on the dashboard.
Than one of my customer at work have to pay me some money and he was selling R32 & R33 GTR and some of the others cars so I bought R33 from him .
Actually I didn't like the fat look and weight of R33.
But interior are much nicer and more comfort then R32.Now I like both of them and I only want one car so I want to sell one of them and I can't decide which one to sell, cause they both good in their own way, like every body said If I want to go on track or race on road I will definitely use R32 but If have to drive longer or some of my friend want to ride with me or If i want to impress a girl than I will definitely use R33.Other then that I love both of them so I couldn't decide which one to keep and which one to sell.
and one more thing ..For me I like every GTR and I won't race every GTR i saw on the road ,But I will race every time with every Supra I saw on the road and I will do any thing to smoke him.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Actually for the hype of it I recently spoke to an old japanese GTR owner who actually drove a Hokosuka back in the days, which unfortunately he slammed in to a wall in 73 because he came from a sake party . . . now owns a R32 GTR V-Spec in standard trim.
> 
> For the Skylines and Skyline GTR design lines there are a few issues to consider in term of design evolution, which is not a fluent process, but process where, thought new design ,looked quick old, after a few years only, . . . .
> The reason I think that, in total comparison the R33 GTR is the "less" liked, even many people including me loving its design, is because of the following in my view:
> ...


you and they are clearly incorrect. :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

cleethorpes said:


> you and they are clearly incorrect. :chuckle:


Ohh you are one form the clever corner, then enlighten us please.:chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

See the R32 is still clearly ahead though!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Ohh you are one form the clever corner, then enlighten us please.:chuckle:


look at a 32, then look at a 33, I need say no more.

I understand that the only reason there are more votes for the 32 is that there are more 32 owners. If I am not correct I apologise and the votes must be put down to sheer idiocy.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Everybody knows, the R34 is king!!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

turncoat


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Everybody knows, the R34 is king!!!


Not!!! :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

MS33 said:


> Everybody knows, the R34 is king!!!
> 
> 
> Not!!! :chuckle:



Is too


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Boosted said:


> Is too


:clap:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

We're all wrong, everybody knows the R35 *is* king!!!

But it's an easy pasta bake to make, I mean easy mistake


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

a point well said !


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Boosted said:


> We're all wrong, everybody knows the R35 *is* king!!!
> 
> But it's an easy pasta bake to make, I mean easy mistake


maybe in uk the R35 is the king.
but here in the Netherlands we like R34 more then the R35. reason is that we barely see any R34s is never imported like in uk. R35 on the other hand is officially imported and a handful of them are driving around. R34 is something special to us. doesn't cost to much and is like a collecting item to us.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Boosted said:


> We're all wrong, everybody knows the R35 *is* king!!!
> 
> But it's an easy pasta bake to make, I mean easy mistake


lol :bowdown1:


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

R32 - for being the first 4wd GTR - still the lightest, and leading the way for all the others that followed.....


----------



## Rare_f8 (May 18, 2010)

R32, better quality of material were used over the R33 to help reduce manufacturing costs.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rare_f8 said:


> R32, better quality of material were used over the R33 to help reduce manufacturing costs.


errrr, bollox !!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Rare_f8 said:


> R32, better quality of material were used over the R33 to help reduce manufacturing costs.


bollox x 2... a pair of bollox


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Are you trying to say that the R32 owners are then the ***** ??? LOL


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

that would be telling.


----------



## Rare_f8 (May 18, 2010)

Bollox, have you been reading you own forum? Recently several R33 owners report cracked blocked. It's common knowledge that the R33 blocks have lower nickel contents, which reduces the strength and make the block more prone to rusting.

It can be observed through history that when a line of product is repeated that quality of materials gets more inferior each release. If a manufacture came to knowledge that they were overbuilding their product and they can save money by meet a design specification. They would. It's engineering and business for ya.

It's a given statement. It doesn't mean it makes the bloated R33 a bad car. But some truths are just need to be accepted and move on.

:chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I hate having to repeat myself, but bollox.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

A R33 GTR With good exterior parts,good paint, good conditon is a dream i mean its soo balanced, And those taillights scares the shit out of people!

My friends R33 GTR was running 598hp on paper with stock engine he blew it after more than 3 years wich is great now he is running a stock RB26 from a late R33.

R33 GTR is just the best of both worlds.

I dont care i love my R33 GTR, And I think the body is beutiful. The R34 and the R32 are awsome too but this is how i would tune diffrent models.

R32: Hardcore Time Attack car or hardcore drag car
R33: Street-Drag-Track
R34: Street

Only my opinion!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Rare_f8 said:


> Bollox, have you been reading you own forum? Recently several R33 owners report cracked blocked. It's common knowledge that the R33 blocks have lower nickel contents, which reduces the strength and make the block more prone to rusting.
> 
> It can be observed through history that when a line of product is repeated that quality of materials gets more inferior each release. If a manufacture came to knowledge that they were overbuilding their product and they can save money by meet a design specification. They would. It's engineering and business for ya.
> 
> ...


LOL, why do you think I now have an R35 as well !!
+ My R33 has a full steel HKS bottom end and I have never ever in 13 years of ownership had any problem with MY car, maybe it's just the fastideous way I look after it ! 

PS are you going to tell that to Nissan that their product line gets more inferior as they progress ? I don't think your argumant stands up - I mean look at the R35 !!!!!

R32 The development car
R33 The dogs bollox of a car
R34 Play station car
R35 Fcukin Brillint car


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Forgot to mention that those 598hp where AT THE WHEELS.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Just found that R33 GTR V-Spec does Nurburgring in 7.59 and the R32 GTR does it in 8.22.

R33 GTR is faster THE END.


----------



## Rare_f8 (May 18, 2010)

sigh, if you only look at only at design specifications and performance. Yes. You are correct.

But materials, construction, and durability tells you another story. R35 was design as minimal as possible to meet a performance specification, thanks to computer technology. Back in the mid 80's, they had to rely on large safety margins to meet desired property in their selected materials.

R35 is a bit hard to compare. Because it does not have the same components of the R32-R34. They used mostly the same powertrain/drivetrain for roughly 16 years (13 years of production, guess of 3 years of development).

In a line of product... rb26... rb26.. rb26... vr38.. hmm that's an oddball...apples and oranges... It's much harder to compare. And I am not going to go in details such as how aluminum is inferior due it's limited fatigue life under correct loading, unlike iron/steel which has what's considered an infinite fatigue life under correct loading.. etc etc...

I see more than just the time slip or the flashy "new". :wavey:


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Well put... sort of



Rare_f8 said:


> sigh, if you only look at only at design specifications and performance. Yes. You are correct.
> 
> But materials, construction, and durability tells you another story. R35 was design as minimal as possible to meet a performance specification, thanks to computer technology. Back in the mid 80's, they had to rely on large safety margins to meet desired property in their selected materials.
> 
> ...


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Just found that R33 GTR V-Spec does Nurburgring in 7.59 and the R32 GTR does it in 8.22.
> 
> R33 GTR is faster THE END.


HORSE SH!T

Same power- same running gear- r32 lighter!!!
This could be down to the 32's crap brakes but an easy fix that most owners have done. 

I 'guarantee' you my 32 will beat your 33 round any track!

The fact is, everyone is arguing about different versions of the same car. When they own their version for a variety of reasons
I have a 32 because I can't afford a 34. Or anything else on the road with 630hp that is 4x4 and weighs this much. I didn't want a 33 because I think they aren't a nice shape. But that's JUST my personal taste. 

Let's wipe this thread and reinstate some love amongst all GTR owners


Happy new year x


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I do think it's been dragging on long enough...

to end it, the 32, 33 and 34 are all desirable, are all pretty similar... we would all really like the 34 but chose the 32 or 33 due to the cost. Now there isn't that much difference in the cost so not an issue.

the 35 isn't really in the same league, being that it is mass produced for worldwide sale and not a small production run like the others.


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

cleethorpes said:


> to end it, the 32, 33 and 34 are all desirable, are all pretty similar... we would all really like the 34 but chose the 32 or 33 due to the cost. Now there isn't that much difference in the cost so not an issue.


Not really. What I'd like is an R32 with R34's handling characteristics and R33's roomy backseat. The R32 I bought in early 90's has proved to be a keeper - I'm selling the R33 V-Spec instead. But, we have to remember, this is all about personal preference. If everything was black and white, we could say that newer cars are (usually) better, the chassis is stiffer, suspension geometry is better and so on.

But R32 is still the car I drive for sheer fun. Raw, wonderfully tail-happy, it feels light and just right for me. I thought that building an R33 to similar or slightly higher spec would give it some of that character - 712bhp later I found out it didn't. A great car on its own right but it's still not the Godzilla R32 is.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

This is the gheyest thread ever


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

strong words from the man with the leotard clad avatar


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

surely completely conclusive evidence. Scientific and all that !

and before it's said, I'm sure this vid has been posted before


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

also I like the little ' coming together ' near the start. And I must say that 33 is a nice colour.


----------



## nismomad (Mar 7, 2003)

godzilladom said:


> HORSE SH!T
> 
> Same power- same running gear- r32 lighter!!!
> This could be down to the 32's crap brakes but an easy fix that most owners have done.
> ...


Actually not horse shit at all. 
The attessa tune on an R33 was extremely different to an R32, which is why it was quicker round the ring. I think its something like the 32's system adjusts at every 1/10th of a second where as the 33's was at 1/100th of a second. 

Being a 32 owner I'm as big a fanboy of the 32 as any, but to say something is horse shit without anything backing it other than an "opinion" is pretty naive


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

cleethorpes said:


> surely completely conclusive evidence. Scientific and all that !
> 
> and before it's said, I'm sure this vid has been posted before


Modified cars don't show much when you compare them together. Then the driver comes into it.

I like the R32 the most, but on a track its in order. Each next car made more power than the last. The chassis got a bit better. Suspension got a bit better. 

Overall though, the drivelines are very similar, the chassis are very similar. It gets down to personal preferences, and no one is ever "right" on personal preferences.


----------



## roadrash9r (Apr 3, 2010)

32 for sure. More of a drivers car. Light weight, no airbags, all buisness!!!:smokin:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> surely completely conclusive evidence. Scientific and all that !
> 
> and before it's said, I'm sure this vid has been posted before


Great Example!


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

nismomad said:


> Actually not horse shit at all.
> The attessa tune on an R33 was extremely different to an R32, which is why it was quicker round the ring. I think its something like the 32's system adjusts at every 1/10th of a second where as the 33's was at 1/100th of a second.


They are different, 33 onward always has some 4wd preload, but the V-Spec 32s had the changes made to the ATTESA to sample at 1000 times per second. This would have helped the ring time true, but 6 years of tyre design/duspension etc, better brakes and the alleged power increase must have helped too.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

moz said:


> They are different, 33 onward always has some 4wd preload, but the V-Spec 32s had the changes made to the ATTESA to sample at 1000 times per second. This would have helped the ring time true, but 6 years of tyre design/duspension etc, better brakes and the alleged power increase must have helped too.


The R32 V-Spec Just shaved of 2 seconds or something like that, If you want i can search for the correct answer but i think it was 2 seconds


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)

Personally, 32, beautifully designed all those years ago.
Bodyshape + stance just superb.. GOD ZILLA.


----------



## seiko (Jun 11, 2006)

Had two r33's and had my r32v-spec II since 2006, the 32 is much more of a drivers car in my opinion


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

33 does it for me in every way :smokin:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

seiko said:


> the 32 is much more of a drivers car in my opinion


Absolutely :thumbsup:


----------



## yohoRB26 (Feb 22, 2011)

32gtr will always be the original of the awd gtrs


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

original... but not the best..


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> original... but not the best..


Exactly!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

cleethorpes said:


> original... but not the best..


Only if best means biggest


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Is this maybe the most pointless thread on this forum? Apart from the 'Which Skyline GTR REAR do you think is the best looking?'
Shouldnt it be closed as its completely subjective and the arguement will just go on and on and on...... between 33 and 32 owners? FOREVER!!!!

bob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

errr, NO, because this is a FORUM which means it a place for discussion and each to their own opinion ! Yours may be to close it "ours" is to keep it alive !! Thank God for democracy


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

OK Steve you win, (I guess most people have better things to discuss that's all), its just getting a bit boring tbh, no new arguements, just the same old back and forth bickering!
Guess I can just unsubscribe from the thread! 
Im sure you'll still be writing rubbish on here years from now buddy!
Enjoy!

bob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

errr rubbish, again, your opinion again However, having been one of 6 original members who bought and has owned a GTR for over 15 years, I think my ***8220;rubbish***8221; may count for quite a bit !!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry Steve, would you mind posting again just so I can see if im properly unsubscribed from this thread please mate?
cheers

bob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bob
You know you don't really want to !!! Play the game it's a laugh


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Bloody unsubscribe button don't work!!!!

Steve flattery will get you everywhere!

bob 
p.s.
Just wish someone would come up with some different/new evidence on this thread mate!
p.p.s.
Everyone knows 32's are the best!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Cris said:


> Only if best means biggest


Bigger, More modern and Faster ( Nurburgring times proves everything )


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OMG, you have started again !! LOL

Now you (and everyone with an ounce of sense) knows that the R33 is by far the superior machine !!!

So what "new" stuff can we come up with ?

You could put your weasly R32 up against my R33 if you wanted ? There, now that is something new


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Steve - to be honest I was only 8 when you got your first GTR,how old do you feel now hey :chuckle:.

This thread should just be locked,you'll just get the same people posting to just stir up trouble.

You want to buy an R32 GTR,then go ahead,if you want to buy an R33 GTR,then again go and buy one,it's starting to sound like snobbery within the GTR's (excluding the R35's as most of them owner's think they're awesome with their wraps and worries about Y Pipe's and what tyre's to buy opcorn,isn't it enough to just own a Skyline? 

Ah rant over,let the flaming begin :flame:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

and don't forget!

32 rhymes with poo


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

And 33 rhymes with wee, which is better?
OMG im getting drawn in to this drivell!!!!

bob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey Emil who rattled your cage?? 

The thread title is R32 V R33 so all of us R33 peeps are posting our opinion on our R33***8217;s and the R32 peeps posting their "useless" opinion about the car that rhymes with Poo -R32 LOL. 

Come on are you honestly saying that I would try influencing someone else***8217;s judgement on which car to buy? You of all people should know and know me a lot better!!! 
I love the ***8220;Skyline***8221; and the Nissan GTR (R35 to you! LOL)

Yes, I have been privilege to own both and hence think/know I can give a totally biased opinion on which GTR***8217;s are the best! 

Now as you were only 8 years old when I got my first GTR don***8217;t you think you should be a good boy and go to bed now!!!!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

damn, 34 rhymes with phwoar


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

or whore !!!!


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

R32 with out a doubt, r33's are lard arse's lol :flame:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

haha sorry mate,i've been up since 5:20am,but still,you do like to go on a tad don't you ,guess it's your old age coming in lol

will be good to see you at SuperCar sunday this year mate,i'll drop you a pm once i get the details sent to me regarding the show


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, no hard feelings then Emil !!!

Yeah, looking forward to that and if you can get some of that elusive exclusive track time again ?? I'm in !!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

o yes mate,i'll make sure we get some track time booked,should be taking mine out then aswell hopefully,i will try do what you did and stay ahead of the pack,avoid the stonechips,plus they won't be able to stay up with our GTR's anyway 

ps - R33 GTR's are better than R32 GTR's as I said so


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mmmm mite just bring the R33 to the Super Car Sunday then !!!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

The 33 is by far the best place to be,
convincing the 32 owners, hmm let's see,
curvier body, better looking are all a given,
it's even more obvious by the time you have driven,
the ulitmate skyline you have been told
those 32's are well just to plain & to old ! :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

trackday addict said:


> The 33 is by far the best place to be,
> convincing the 32 owners, hmm let's see,
> curvier body, better looking are all a given,
> it's even more obvious by the time you have driven,
> ...


Not saying anything !!! But well done Sir !


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

So how come I sold my lardy mnp r33 Gtr to buy a thoroughbred r32gtr? Hmmmmm....

Bob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah some people do make mistakes in life !!


----------



## SpringerGTR-R32 (Jun 4, 2007)

Steve said:


> Oh sorry I forgot the R34 as well - there happy, now a balanced veiw !
> 
> R32 & R34 Yuck
> 
> R33 & R35 Yummy


you sir are a flaming ****


----------



## yohoRB26 (Feb 22, 2011)

perhaps he likes larger women as well? might be a fat fetish?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

SpringerGTR-R32 said:


> you sir are a flaming ****


^^
:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes, all you queens & queers I am a HOMOSAPINE!!!

And you just know that watching the rear end of my R33 GTR pulling away from your ugly 32***8217;s & 34***8217;s is just how God said it should be !!! Yes, even God is on my side !


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

53.55% towards R32 for the win


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yes, all you queens & queers I am a HOMOSAPINE!!!
> 
> And you just know that watching the rear end of my R33 GTR pulling away from your ugly 32***8217;s & 34***8217;s is just how God said it should be !!! Yes, even God is on my side !


LOL

Do you really believe in the stuff you're saying...

...may someone please wake up this guy and tell him about the real world outside his dream bubble :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Always thought people get wiser when they get older :nervous:

BNR32, the one and only Godzilla, everything else is just a poor copy with no racing heritage :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

yohoRB26 said:


> perhaps he likes larger women as well? might be a fat fetish?


I believe the phrase is chubby chaser.

Seems to be about right on many fronts


----------



## yohoRB26 (Feb 22, 2011)

true although could be confused on a car forum a chubby "chaser" well theyre quite large as well


----------



## DNR32 (Feb 25, 2011)

R33. Best Balanced
R32. Most fun to flog around

On a note, R34 has the display and the styling.

R30-R31s are my childhood favourites


----------



## clint r32 (Jan 30, 2011)

r32 classic is the best love um just dont enjoy the cost of keeping um up to scatch


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

32 all the way, 33 fat n ugly like the 35


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Austrian GTR said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you really believe in the stuff you're saying...
> 
> ...


Of course I do and what would you know about cars ??? You still have Pony & Traps (and things called Loo's) in your part of the world LOL


----------



## Mint Aero (Nov 21, 2010)

Myself personally i like the "old skool" looks and feel to the R32 , although i respect the 33 and think it is still a great car in its own right, for me it just doesn't have the same sort of presence that the 32 has.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Have you seen any pictures of my R33 breathing down an R32's neck. I think you would agree that BEUT has plenty of "presence" both on road and track !


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Steve said:


> Have you seen any pictures of my R33 breathing down an R32's neck. I think you would agree that BEUT has plenty of "presence" both on road and track !


no but would like to :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Pop down to castle Comb on the 21st March, she has now had her Xmas / winter mods done as well !!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

33's are by far prettier in my opinion and no I'm not being biased 
having said that I do love 32's in a slightly different way. Like the hamster once said, "it's like choosing between your children"

anyhow, I don't want to join the arguement, but I do love them both sincerely


----------



## 92gtr (Aug 18, 2010)

the r32 just has the name of godzilla, its epic and to me that makes it better than the 33,34 or 35


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

92gtr said:


> the r32 just has the name of godzilla, its epic and to me that makes it better than the 33,34 or 35


ooohh I forgot ! yeah that's a very good reason mate welldone :thumbsup:

:chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Steve said:


> My R33 has a full steel HKS bottom end and I have never ever in 13 years of ownership had any problem with MY car, maybe it's just the fastideous way I look after it !



Possibly.............but it _*could*_ mean you drive it like a pussy?



I'd forgotten just how many classic quotes were waiting to be rediscovered in this thread!!





:chuckle:


----------



## madandy (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks like a clear advantage to the BNR32 at this stage of voting...

I've had a BCNR33 and have a BNR32 on order...can't say one is better than the other though the 33 has a superior chassis from a point to point perspective and more interior space and the 32 is said to be a better steer and has a bigger boot  . They do look a lot different to one another but the BNR32 has a tougher look IMO.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

92gtr said:


> the r32 just has the name of godzilla, its epic and to me that makes it better than the 33,34 or 35


and my car is called A BEUT !!! and is a beast in disguise ! LOL

Godzilla - stop apeing aroung LOL


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Steve said:


> and my car is called A BEUT !!! and is a beast in disguise ! LOL
> 
> Godzilla - stop apeing aroung LOL


Apeing?
beut=boot? or u trying to say beaut as from beautiful?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Glen

You obviously don't know of A BEUT and her reputation. Look back over some old threads. She is A BEUT and has a split personality and becomes A BEAST on track and eats most everything !


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

cool ill check it out man,n why the apeing for godzilla?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Godzilla a big monkey / ape = Apeing around ! LOL
Sorry, strange sense of Humour at play !


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Steve said:


> Of course I do and what would you know about cars ??? You still have Pony & Traps (and things called Loo's) in your part of the world LOL


LOL

I'd like to have some of the drugs you're on, perhaps then I could see some things the way like you do :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Oh, and yes, we even have more... 

...the Alps and a lot of other mountains, long winding country and mountain roads through an amazing scenery, and a hell lot of sunshine during the year :smokin: :squintdan


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

king kong was the ape not godzilla dude


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

glensR33 said:


> king kong was the ape not godzilla dude


erryeah, thats wot I said ie Apeing around LOL

As for those dam Oz peeps, yeeh man, da drug we is got is from da southern continents - smokin blah jah ! u is just tryin to make us poms jelouse with da sunshine fing. it will come we just gotta be more patient dan you guys !! + we don't ave to wear da stupid hats with corks in to keep da flies off our food ! (and our Sheila's !)


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Guys i think Steve is getting to that age, (whispers) {where his brain isn't quite what it used to be} Forgive him! (Shouts, without trying to sound patronising to the aged) "Steve, its Australian's who stereotypically wear hats with corks on not Austrians!" 
Oh dear, oh dear.......poor Steve!
:chuckle:
bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Steve said:


> As for those dam Oz peeps, yeeh man, da drug we is got is from da southern continents - smokin blah jah ! u is just tryin to make us poms jelouse with da sunshine fing. it will come we just gotta be more patient dan you guys !! + we don't ave to wear da stupid hats with corks in to keep da flies off our food ! (and our Sheila's !)


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Your geographic skills are as good as your car taste, you know :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Austria has nothing to do with Australia, Austria is in the center of Europe and Australia is half way around the globe, oh and we don't wear hats with corks btw, that would also be Australia


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ha ha you fell for it !!!! 
Watch the Top Gear episode where the Australian Top Gear team come to Blighty to race the UK Top Gear team - Australians - Austrians all the same LOL. Think you’ll find the last larff is on me!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes of course it is Steve!  
Keep taking your special pills and things will be just fine!

bob


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Yes of course it is Steve!
> Keep taking your special pills and things will be just fine!
> 
> bob


That's true buddy :clap:

Needless to say anything else


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Guys i think Steve is getting to that age, (whispers) {where his brain isn't quite what it used to be} Forgive him! (Shouts, without trying to sound patronising to the aged) "Steve, its Australian's who stereotypically wear hats with corks on not Austrians!"
> Oh dear, oh dear.......poor Steve!
> :chuckle:
> bob



I think Steve is suffering from oldtimers disease


----------



## yohoRB26 (Feb 22, 2011)

personaly i dont mind at all when it rains here in oz puts attessa to work


----------



## yohoRB26 (Feb 22, 2011)

oh and rep 32's. Drove a 33 then a 32 back to back. brought a 32  felt nicer some how/more edgy and racey. not to say the 33 wasnt nice though. Both great cars


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I do find that my 33 is so solid, comfy, and has a pretty quiet exhaust... that it could almost be described as lacking that noisy uncomftable sportiness... perhaps thats where it differs from the 32... perhaps... have never been in a 32 so know not what they are like. It's almost as if my car does lack a ittle rawness... if you get my drift..


----------



## yohoRB26 (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah the 33 seems more refined all over, maybe that takes away a bit of character lol?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

What character?
:chuckle:
Bob


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Boosted said:


> I think Steve is suffering from oldtimers disease


I thought it was called Gidaffi Syndrome:clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yohoRB26 said:


> yeah the 33 seems more refined all over, maybe that takes away a bit of character lol?


Oh How true but not the second bit LOL


----------



## TypeM (Mar 5, 2011)

I prefer the 32, to be lighter in my opinion, has better performance.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

TypeM said:


> I prefer the 32, to be lighter in my opinion, has better performance.


This guy really knows what he's talking about!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> This guy really knows what he's talking about!
> :thumbsup:
> Bob


No he doesn't :blahblah:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

My point made!

Bob


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

Felt i should vote, The original Group A car:clap:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

for god's sakes it's gotta be 33, refined engine, not prone to oil pump failures as much, and they designed it inspired by a whale  shame it couldnt dominate the group A's because of power restriction by Japanese laws, in the time before Christ the 32 was dominating because other manufacturers were producing similar power. When 33 was born, Porsche and other manufacturers alike, were producing cars with output of nearly 400ps and the 33 was handcuffed to mere 280ps , so no titles ufortunately, but at least it doesn't look like a midget, but a big smooth whale with a hump on it too


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

all i will say is look at stock times for the 32 and 33 round the ring when they were both new.










you should of bought a 33 :thumbsup:


tib


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nigel-Power said:


> for god's sakes it's gotta be 33, refined engine, not prone to oil pump failures as much, and they designed it inspired by a whale  shame it couldnt dominate the group A's because of power restriction by Japanese laws, in the time before Christ the 32 was dominating because other manufacturers were producing similar power. When 33 was born, Porsche and other manufacturers alike, were producing cars with output of nearly 400ps and the 33 was handcuffed to mere 280ps , so no titles ufortunately, but at least it doesn't look like a midget, but a big smooth whale with a hump on it too


Thanks Nigel, something i have been saying all day every day !!!The R32 was just a Prototype for the real thing - the R33, then they just went bloody stupid with the R34 ! lol


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I know I was one the R33s side on this thread before but I changed my mind!

All the cars are great in their own way!

If you ask Nissan themselves they will choose the R34 then the R33 and at last the R32 (if we dont count with the R35) Why? Well beacuse the engineers worked hard to make the R33 faster than the R32 on the track and to make the R34 better than them all.

Before you say wich car is better look at the track times! Beacuse Nissans goal was to hit better track times and if they didnt reach the goal they`d never never and never set the R33 and R34 into production.

END THIS DISCUSSION


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

*Refer to this and ponder*

4th generation (1995–1998)
Fourth generation A standard R33-generation Skyline GT-R.
Production 1995-1998
Body style 2-door coupe
4-door sedan
Layout Front engine, rear-wheel drive / four-wheel drive
Engine 2.6 L RB26DETT I6
Transmission 5-speed manual
Designer Kozo Watanabe

The E-BCNR33 (R33) was developed in 1995 as a successor to the venerable R32 model. The engine in the R33 was nearly identical to the R32. It used the same turbochargers and the same specification for the manual gearbox, although the syncros were made to be stronger. The engine corrected the R32's weak oil pump drive collar, which tended to fail in higher power applications, with a wider collar. The base model R33 GT-R weighs 1,540 kg (3,400 lb).[12]

The R33 GT-R launched in January 1995 with the base model GT-R and the V-spec model. The V-spec model weighed in 10 kg (22 lb) heavier, and had sportier suspension resulting in lower ground clearance. The V-spec also featured the newer ATTESA E-TS Pro all wheel drive system, which included an Active Limited Slip differential. The V-spec model also included a four wheel independent channel anti-lock braking system.
Rear view of an R33 GT-R.

At the same time as the release of the R33 GT-R and GT-R V-spec, Nissan released the R33 GT-R V-spec N1 model. Changes made in the R33 N1 are similar to those in the R32 N1. The car was made lighter by removing the ABS, air conditioning, sound system, rear wiper and trunk carpet. The R33 GT-R V-spec N1 received the slightly revised R33 N1 engine.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Is that why the Drag R and the Jun SPUER lemon were both R33's then !!!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Steve said:


> Is that why the Drag R and the Jun SPUER lemon were both R33's then !!!!


That's correct, most of the world's most powerful GTRs are the R33s ..... fact!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Heads up, when this thread hits 51 pages I'm gonna have to lock it and you'll have to start a fresh one


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mook said:


> Heads up, when this thread hits 51 pages I'm gonna have to lock it and you'll have to start a fresh one


Let this be one of the longest threads there is, it has been going on since 2005, 6 years already... let it continue as long as the forum is alive, and I can assure you it won't end :chuckle: as more people own 32s than 33s. 40,000 R32 GTRs were produced as apposed to only 7000 R33 GTRs thats the reflection of the poll.. more owners being biased, simple as that.  
I must have had all the time in the world to read every single page of this thread, very interesting and entertaining too


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

It's also worht mentioning that both of the "prettier" and "refined" GTRs the R33 and R34 were designed by Kozo Watanabe, he clearly knew what he was doing


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

The reason why they choose R33s over R34s and R32s is beacuse the R32 is too old and the R34 is too expensive and.

R33 is the cheapest,most economical choice (Compared to R34), thats why I bought a R33 I simply couldnt afford an R34!

The R32 has a lack of technology and again its too old and gets more expensive at the end.

Those who have the money have made pretty powerfull R34s, RIPS Stealth bomber and the RIPS Drag R34 (I dont remember what its called) we also have the NITTO R34 GTR in AU and JUN made an 1200hp R34 for drag, there is a drag 1000hp+ R34 GTR in Scandinavia!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> The reason why they choose R33s over R34s and R32s is beacuse the R32 is too old and the R34 is too expensive and.
> 
> R33 is the cheapest,most economical choice (Compared to R34), thats why I bought a R33 I simply couldnt afford an R34!
> 
> ...


That's correct, regardless of the reason, there are more powerful R33s than any other GTRs.
In case you've forgotten the title of the thread running for the last 6 years.. it says R32 GTR vs R33GTR, goin on about 34 is a bit irrelevant. but still let me be clear, there are some powerful 34s as you mentioned above, but we are talking about the majority, not one here and one there :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> That's correct, regardless of the reason, there are more powerful R33s than any other GTRs.
> In case you've forgotten the title of the thread running for the last 6 years.. it says R32 GTR vs R33GTR, goin on about 34 is a bit irrelevant. but still let me be clear, there are some powerful 34s as you mentioned above, but we are talking about the majority, not one here and one there :thumbsup:


Your`re right, the majority of powerfull GTRs are R33s!:thumbsup:

I remember a Japanese tuner said "The R33 is the best choice for most tuners, beacuse its got almost every electronic the R34 has and its almost as cheap as a R32" later on Tsychiya said "The R34 GTR is the most modern tuner car".:thumbsup:

I agree with them 110%

What I mean is if you cant afford a R34 dont go for the R32 wait and spend a little bit more and get a car almost as good as the R34 like me and a bunch of other people.

Btw the R33 looks alot more cooler for drag racing than the R32


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i could of afforded an R34 i choose to buy a 33 for 1 reason as stated above the 33 is 99% the car the 34 is for half the price. in my opinion its the best looking as well.
the reason the 32 has such a following is its race ped. the 33 was held back by the gentlemans agreement to keep jap cars at 280bhp. and the rules in racng had been changed to basically exclude gtr's. the 33 is comfier, faster, better looking, and when you thin of big power well known gtrs its the 33's that spring to mind the lemon, endlessR, the hks drag 33 ect.

just my opinion.

Tib


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

MrGT said:


> i could of afforded an R34 i choose to buy a 33 for 1 reason as stated above the 33 is 99% the car the 34 is for half the price. in my opinion its the best looking as well.
> the reason the 32 has such a following is its race ped. the 33 was held back by the gentlemans agreement to keep jap cars at 280bhp. and the rules in racng had been changed to basically exclude gtr's. the 33 is comfier, faster, better looking, and when you thin of big power well known gtrs its the 33's that spring to mind the lemon, endlessR, the hks drag 33 ect.
> 
> just my opinion.
> ...


Couldn't agree more pal :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

All GTR's and Skylines were and are designed for the Track, not as drag cars, however this just goes to show the flexibility and adaptability of the magnificent beast form the East the Nissan Skyline R33 GTR !!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Not many cars win ten of the best, even less win it three times. R33 all the way


----------



## Denis (Apr 24, 2011)

R33 all the way


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

What is this , a 33 luv in?

Just look's like a Sierra/mondeo with wide wheels to me:flame:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Surely better than a Mk III escort with wide wheels? :chuckle:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

R32 = prototype (good car just not quite there yet)
R33 = perfection. (bigger better looking faster round the ring stronger engine the list goes on)
R34 = gone to far. (only 1% better than a R33GTR but twice the price is it really worth it?)

as mike said 3 times totb winner, most big power (tuner hks jun endless ect) GTR's have been 33's
it was the smallest production run out of the 2 but inspired the biggest influx of gtst's by people who couldnt afford a gtr but fell in love with the shape of the 33 on cementing the fact they were more popular than 32's (over here anyway)

just my opinion (but i do like 32's fo r the classic side of it and the racing heratige allthought if i owned one it would have to bem a low millage stock 32 not a modded one where as my 33 is on its way to 600bhp to start then who knows lol)

Tib


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

ru' said:


> Surely better than a Mk III escort with wide wheels? :chuckle:


Now we're talking!!!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MrGT said:


> R33 = perfection. (bigger better looking faster round the ring stronger engine the list goes on)
> Tib


Dude what are you smoking? How is the R33 engine stronger than the R32 engine? The crank drive issue was addressed by the R32 already otherwise they're almost identical.

Better looking is a bit dodgy to my mind.

I'll give you bigger though.

Interestingly Autospeed did a retrospective R32 GTR vs R33 GTR comparison. They found one interesting thing:

"Against the stopwatch, the test R33 GT-R (heaviest of all GT-Rs) accelerated to 100 km/h in 6.2 seconds, while the R32 left it for dead in 5.6 seconds."

Final conclusions sound about right to me:

"It's also odd that the R32 and R33 have such different characters - there was obviously a major philosophy re-think held around Nissan's marketing table when it came to designing the R33 model. In comparison to the '32, it's a lot softer car overall. The older car is very dramatic in all ways - styling, handling and the brisker acceleration. So if you're chasing a modern-looking GT-R that's reasonably liveable - chose the R33. If you want a more hard-edged racer, go the '32."


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Couldn't give a monkeys about the old GTRs.... Now that sounds like a title for a thread :flame:


----------



## DNR32 (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought the R33s did fairly well before the move to JGTC.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

OldBob said:


> Couldn't give a monkeys about the old GTRs.... Now that sounds like a title for a thread :flame:


LOL, Do it.....


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Cris said:


> Dude what are you smoking? How is the R33 engine stronger than the R32 engine? The crank drive issue was addressed by the R32 already otherwise they're almost identical.
> 
> Better looking is a bit dodgy to my mind.
> 
> ...


That acceleration thing sounds very dodgy to be honest. The 33 is only a few kg's heavier and it's hard to know if it was a fair test done by the magazine, especially if the cars are old etc. 

The 33 was faster around the 'ring. Fact.

33 has stronger turbos I think (not 100% sure) and better HICAS and ATTESA.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

MrGT said:


> R32 = prototype (good car just not quite there yet)
> R33 = perfection. (bigger better looking faster round the ring stronger engine the list goes on)
> R34 = gone to far. (only 1% better than a R33GTR but twice the price is it really worth it?)
> 
> ...


The 33 GTST came with a decent engine (RB25) as oppose to the gutless RB20 in the 32 GTST.

The GTST is a less complicated and more entertaining Drivers sports car. It's not just a poor mans GTR. I like to thing of them as beefier Silvias with a proper engine!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

de wonderful said:


> The 33 GTST came with a decent engine (RB25) as oppose to the gutless RB20 in the 32 GTST.
> 
> The GTST is a less complicated and more entertaining Drivers sports car. It's not just a poor mans GTR. I like to thing of them as beefier Silvias with a proper engine!


You forgot to mention the GTSt being 200kg lighter


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

MrGT said:


> R32 = prototype (good car just not quite there yet)
> R33 = perfection. (bigger better looking faster round the ring stronger engine the list goes on)
> R34 = gone to far. (only 1% better than a R33GTR but twice the price is it really worth it?)
> 
> Tib


The R34 hasnt gone "too far", it looks alot more modern and is alot more modern.

The R34 handles better (my personal opinion) and it feels alot more responsive than the R33 maybe beacuse of the extra torque and it has an nearly INDESTRUCTIBLE tranny and six speed is better than five speed.

You can place the R34 GTR next to any new car and it wont look old, the R34 looks alot more angry.

The R34 GTR is verry good, dont talk like its a piece of garbage.

After all i still love all the Skylines, and I love my R33.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Cris said:


> Dude what are you smoking? How is the R33 engine stronger than the R32 engine? The crank drive issue was addressed by the R32 already otherwise they're almost identical.
> 
> Better looking is a bit dodgy to my mind.
> 
> ...


:chuckle: how pathetic


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> :chuckle: how pathetic


Obviously rattled a few cages. :wavey:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Cris said:


> Obviously rattled a few cages. :wavey:


alright pal, keep to your delusional thoughts ignoring basic facts. it's your opinion what can I say. 

ps. my cage does not rattle, it's not as old as a 32 :chuckle:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I've had a 33 and 32, but one was 600+ and the other was 400... but the 33 was the nicer car for long drives.

the 32 was better for short blasts and a bit more fun on corners..

Overall I would chose a 33 or a 34 first for a day to day car..


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I have chosen 33 for track and everything else, impressed with everything it does. in addition if you think 32 is better at cornering, think again, the slower time around the nurburgring states otherwise


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> I have chosen 33 for track and everything else, impressed with everything it does. in addition if you think 32 is better at cornering, think again, the slower time around the nurburgring states otherwise


I'm just going by my two cars I have driven, not what other people do...my 600bhp 33 was good for silly speed and motorway distance..

My 400bhp 32 was better suited to b-roads and I found it more fun.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

to be fair he never said it was fatser, just more fun in the bends.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> to be fair he never said it was fatser, just more fun in the bends.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

look people why all the hate? its just MY opinion chill out.

the 32-35 gtr's are all cool im my opinon but i prefer the 33 am i not aloud an opinion?

as i have said before i would have a 32 as a classic ie low millage origanal un modded car to keep mint.
but i still think the better looking car is the 33 and facts from nissan them self (you know the people who made the cars) says the 33 is faster round the ring, has improved brakes, improved altessa and improved hicas. facts from the maker. so in MY OPINION this makes it a better car.

tib


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> alright pal, keep to your delusional thoughts ignoring basic facts. it's your opinion what can I say.
> 
> ps. my cage does not rattle, it's not as old as a 32 :chuckle:


:thumbsup:

We're all allowed are opinions. Obviously yours are wrong. But you're still allowed them.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MrGT said:


> look people why all the hate? its just MY opinion chill out.
> 
> the 32-35 gtr's are all cool im my opinon but i prefer the 33 am i not aloud an opinion?
> 
> ...


No hate here mate.

Don't forget that the V-Spec R32 has the same brakes as the R33 though.

To be honest the only people who've made a mistake are the ones who bought an R32 when they wanted an R33 or vice versa.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Cris said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> We're all allowed are opinions. Obviously yours are wrong. But you're still allowed them.


Seems like you are standing in front of a mirror and talking to your reflection :chuckle:



oh that reminds me of the Michael Jackson song man in the mirror, which says:

I'm starting with the man in the mirror
I'm asking him to change his ways
and no message could have been clearer
If you wanna make the world a better place
take a look at yourself and make a change 

I might as well post the song video 








kidding with you mate, hope u enjoy the song anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

MrGT said:


> look people why all the hate? its just MY opinion chill out.
> 
> the 32-35 gtr's are all cool im my opinon but i prefer the 33 am i not aloud an opinion?
> 
> ...


Sorry if I was too offensive, I agree with you when we talk about R33 and R32 but you said the R34 is only a little bit better than the R33 and we got the same thing there, Nissan says the R34 is the better car and it did better times around Nurburgring.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Seems like you are standing in front of a mirror and talking to your reflection :chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha :chuckle:

Good one mate :thumbsup:


----------



## jlgumby (May 23, 2010)

hahah..... love how people are so defensive of their chosen model, like it's a personal attack if someone dissagrees.

I love them all, 32, 33, 34. Would have all if I had a garage big enough. But as I can barely fit one, the GTI has been relegated to the outside now, So I chose the one I liked the best. 

And out of all of them, the 33 it was, and this was for a number of reasons.

I felt the 32s I drove actually felt a bit old (maybe they were just tired examples), and pretty raw, which was not a problem (I used to have a Clio Sport) if it meant it handled better, but then the 33 felt more refined, didn't feel like you were going as fast but you were going faster. It seemed to cornered with a little more rear bias in my opinion, and I've always prefered this. From the factory it was slower in a straight line, yet made huge gains around a forty something K track lap, that tells you the handling must be immensely better since it loses out in straight line speed.

And I had no intentions of leaving it stock, so it was always going to be as quick as most GTRs off the mark. So imagine how much faster it would get around the track with the same accelleration now? I'm happy.

So I was in a more comfy, more refined, more practical car, which in my opinion looked better (yes, my opinion, relax), and it was still a better allround performance package, best of both worlds indeed. 

I'd only buy a no compromise performance car if it had performance that couldn't be matched without making it no compromise, if you know what I'm getting at. GT3 RS, F40 etc.

I drove a 34 and it felt almost exactly the same as all the 33s I'd driven. Looking under the skin tells the story, much of the 33 underpinnings are carried over, hence the only slight improvement in performance.

But saying all this, don't take it personally, these are my opinions, I love R32s, I was watching Group A racing in Aust when they made their debut, and that was it for me. i'd found the best car in the world, I was convinced. And I'd have one. I don't choose based on what everyone else likes, nor on what anyone else says. 

And I didn't buy this to get around, i bought this as my track car solely. Why wouldn't I buy this one based on performance. 

So love the one you love and you should be well pleased that you have one. But if you didn't get the one you love, then don't settle, you'll always be thinking.

Think I may have strayed off the topic a little.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

jlgumby said:


> I drove a 34 and it felt almost exactly the same as all the 33s I'd driven. Looking under the skin tells the story, much of the 33 underpinnings are carried over, hence the only slight improvement in performance.


Correct. Modern improvements for a modern GT-R. But the body style of the 34 went to follow that of the BNR32 especially size wise. That is why the Japs say the BNR34 is just a modern BNR32.


----------



## jlgumby (May 23, 2010)

SeR GTR said:


> Correct. Modern improvements for a modern GT-R. But the body style of the 34 went followed that of the 32 especially size wise. That is why the Japs say the 34 is just a modern 32.


Spot on! i see it as a two step development process over the 5/6 years from the R32.

They sorted the performance and released it in '95 but wrapped it up in a shell which wasn't as popular with the purists.

In '99, they rectified this by giving the people what they wanted in terms of looks in the R34 by going back to the agressive, compact styling of the 32, and didn't need to make much change to the chassis setup from the 33 for performance.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

jlgumby said:


> Spot on! i see it as a two step development process over the 5/6 years from the R32.
> 
> They sorted the performance and released it in '95 but wrapped it up in a shell which wasn't as popular with the purists.
> 
> In '99, they rectified this by giving the people what they wanted in terms of looks in the R34 by going back to the agressive, compact styling of the 32, and didn't need to make much change to the chassis setup from the 33 for performance.


Exactly mate! Nissan gave the people especially the enthusiasts what they wanted. Some criticizing the R33 being not that dominating in motorsports compared to what the R32 did. You can actually see it also in their code, BNR32 and BNR34... while the 33 GT-R is BCNR33. But bottom line, like then magazine sportcompactcar said "sorry supra, sorry nsx, but there is nothing quite like the GT-Rs."


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> I have chosen 33 for track and everything else, impressed with everything it does. in addition if you think 32 is better at cornering, think again, the slower time around the nurburgring states otherwise


Are we talking about the same size wheels on both cars to make sure there was parity? 

Levels of grip dicate cornering speed and how much tyre contact you have to the surfaces accounts for alot there.

If you can verify that I might start to believe your statement.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Which part of my statement? :nervous: whether you believe my statement or not, it's a known fact 33 is faster round the ring.  why don't you go and find out yourself?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> Which part of my statement? :nervous: whether you believe my statement or not, it's a known fact 33 is faster round the ring.


My point was actually coming from a different direction.

I'd be interested to see if you put both factory R32 & R33 Factory GTRs on the same spec wheels (dimensions and surface contacts) I think you might see some different results.

BTW - I'm assuming your talking about factory cars to right?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> why don't you go and find out yourself?



I go to the ring a few times a year as it happens, I'm reasonably farmiliar with it!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Obviously... stock cars, tuning cars are dependant on the level of tune and suspension setup etc. 

the 33 was the first production car to lap the ring in under 8 minutes.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

GavGTR said:


> I go to the ring a few times a year as it happens, I'm reasonably farmiliar with it!


Don't think you are the only one mate, and btw I wasnt talking about you going to the ring, but finding out the facts about ring times to do with 33 and 32


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> Obviously... stock cars, tuning cars are dependant on the level of tune and suspension setup etc.
> 
> the 33 was the first production car to lap the ring in under 8 minutes.


In Factory trim, absolutely. I raised the point regarding the parity of grip levels and corning speed because you can afford a little bit more speed into the corners knowing you have the grip levels there to sustain traction.

There is a difference there.

225/50/16 Vs 245/30/17 

I'd like to see a retake around that and see what comes out of it.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> Don't think you are the only one mate, and btw I wasnt talking about you going to the ring, but finding out the facts about ring times to do with 33 and 32


I know I'm not fella (lol), I usually travel out with quite a few other heavily modified GTRs, Evo's and the ocassional scooby & when I get there these always a mountain of people going around. 

My R32 ran factory spec wheels for quite some time. I then sorted some other wheels. The changed grip levels and confidence this gives you to carry more speed through corners is truely awesome.

Hence my point. But hey I won't stand in the way that fresh out of the factory the R33 was the faster car, but wasn't subject to the same homologation criteria.


----------



## jlgumby (May 23, 2010)

GavGTR said:


> In Factory trim, absolutely. I raised the point regarding the parity of grip levels and corning speed because you can afford a little bit more speed into the corners knowing you have the grip levels there to sustain traction.
> 
> There is a difference there.
> 
> ...


This is true, more rubber will "normally" assist with grip given the correct setup. However, and noting that the factory R33 tyres were in fact 245/45, (yes, the aspect ratio makes a difference), picking up anywhere near 23 secs around an 8 min lap would be one almightly stretch by giving an extra 20mm per corner on road tyres.

The second point to make here is that if we start commenting on changing things on a standard car to make it match another for the sake of fair comparison, then suddenly we're talking about a modified car against a stardard car (where do you draw the line?), and no one here is going to argue that a modified GTR is not going to be faster than a stock one. This takes me back to the Best Motoring test between the R32,R33,R34 and R35, where all were modified.

The R32 was considerably slower than the other three, not sure why, though seemed to run the similar power, and they were running any rubber they wanted. But once they're modified, it comes down to the work as much as the car. 

So agree, a 32 will be closer with more rubber, but free the exhaust, increase the boost, fuel it better and tune the suspension and it'll pick up the whole 23 secs and more. Think you get my point.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^:chuckle: you might as well take it to RK tuning to boost it up to 800hp and then take it round the ring?? :nervous: then it might clock a faster time than the 33.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> ^:chuckle: you might as well take it to RK tuning to boost it up to 800hp and then take it round the ring?? :nervous: then it might clock a faster time than the 33.


Yeah, leave the engine gearbox as is for the time been, just change the shoes so they match. 

Actually I forgot about brakes. I would swap as the factory R32 GTR brakes as they are a complete tosh for anything like the ring. The Brembos are great asset on the R33 and I think the Front discs are larger as well? Can't recall, might google that one out.

But to stick to my orginial comment on the wheels.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, it will be interesting to see, if those parts you are on about were to be exactly the same thing, but 20+ seconds is a lot of time to catch up to. Also for the production of 33 they worked on the engine (same unit as 32) and done a few refinements and increased the boost too, so I'm not sure even changing the same wheels/tyres etc would help the 32 go faster stock for stock. And another reason is Gav that in the 33 Nissan put a more advanced ATTESA E-TS pro system, that could be another major factor as to why it lapped a faster time.



> The E-BCNR33 (R33) was developed in 1995 as a successor to the venerable R32 model. The engine in the R33 was nearly identical to the R32. It used the same turbochargers and the same specification for the manual gearbox, although the syncros were made to be stronger. The engine corrected the R32's weak oil pump drive collar, which tended to fail in higher power applications, with a wider collar. The base model R33 GT-R weighs 1,540 kg (3,400 lb).[12]
> 
> The R33 GT-R launched in January 1995 with the base model GT-R and the V-spec model. The V-spec model weighed in 10 kg (22 lb) heavier, and had sportier suspension resulting in lower ground clearance. The V-spec also featured the newer ATTESA E-TS Pro all wheel drive system, which included an Active Limited Slip differential. The V-spec model also included a four wheel independent channel anti-lock braking system.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

jlgumby said:


> This is true, more rubber will "normally" assist with grip given the correct setup. However, and noting that the factory R33 tyres were in fact 245/45, (yes, the aspect ratio makes a difference), picking up anywhere near 23 secs around an 8 min lap would be one almightly stretch by giving an extra 20mm per corner on road tyres.


Thanks for correcting on the wheel sizing, the other point is the tyre wall size as well, lower profile gives a bit more in terms of handling, less tyre wall flex.

yes, it would be a very big ask. My point was to illustrate that if we had like for like shoes that the margin between the R32 & R33 would close up on the factory vehicles, we'll this is what I believe anyway, but the only way is to test this theory out some day.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

GT channel can take the time to do a comparison like this to go back in time and see what the result could have been.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Well, it will be interesting to see, if those parts you are on about were to be exactly the same thing, but 20+ seconds is a lot of time to catch up to. Also for the production of 33 they worked on the engine (same unit as 32) and done a few refinements and increased the boost too, so I'm not sure even changing the same wheels/tyres etc would help the 32 go faster stock for stock. And another reason is Gav that in the 33 Nissan put a more advanced ATTESA E-TS pro system, that could be another major factor as to why it lapped a faster time.


Your quoted section isn't 100% correct. The wider collar on the crank came with the later model R32 (post '92 I think) the R33 didn't change this part.

It's also worth noting that the R33 rind time has long been held to be 'dodgy', in fact lots of accusations about the use of non-road tyres were banded about (sounds familiar from another car with the GTR badge). Certainly Nissan put a lot of effort into it which I don't believe that they did with the R32.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Cris I'm quite intrigued as to where you get your information from mate, do you have like a special book that no one else has ? :nervous: pass it to me so I can have a read too please 

Oil pump failures? 

not a few seconds, but 20+ seconds ? 

They said the R35 time round the ring was dodgy, but was it? 

And if Nissan was dodgy, surely they would have tried the same thing with the 32 as well. Fact is with the 33 they aimed higher and they achieved it, to become the first production car in history to go round the ring under 8 minutes 

So the R32 @ 1460kg curb was 80kg lighter than the 33 yet slower in a circuit stock for stock... and that 80kg weight difference seems to be well exaggerated by many owners, in reality it's not that much of a weight mate. Put a carbon bonnet and strip the boot in a 33 you're talking same weight.

But when it comes to tuning and preparing the car for track, surely you'd have an advantage with a 32 due to it's compact size and less weight already. 

Don't get me wrong tho, I do love 32s but I'm just quoting facts mate, not that I'm making things up. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

GavGTR said:


> Thanks for correcting on the wheel sizing, the other point is the tyre wall size as well, lower profile gives a bit more in terms of handling, less tyre wall flex.
> 
> yes, it would be a very big ask. My point was to illustrate that if we had like for like shoes that the margin between the R32 & R33 would close up on the factory vehicles, we'll this is what I believe anyway, but the only way is to test this theory out some day.


Also worth noting that the R33 being a later car would have had access to better tyres. Even five years of tyre development can make quite a big difference.

I have a book called Supercars of the seventies (mostly by Peter Dron - worth a look if you see it at a boot fair). It has a review of a Maserati with super wide 205 section tyres! In the '80s 225 section tyres would have been seen as pretty wide.

If you tested the R32/3/4 today with modern tyres they would go quicker still.

All a bit pointless really as who runs a stock GTR anyway?


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> So the R32 @ 1460kg curb was 80kg lighter than the 33 yet slower in a circuit stock for stock... and that 80kg weight difference seems to be well exaggerated by many owners, in reality it's not that much of a weight mate. *Put a carbon bonnet and strip the boot in a 33 you're talking same weight*.


put a carbon bonnet and strip the boot of the 32 and your still 80kg off? you not talking like for like, and as there are probably NO STANDARD cars left (Original Tyres too) then this argument serves little purpose... it's just down to which one *'you'* like the look of.... which one *'you'* prefer the feel of.... which one *'you'* can afford.... where *'you'* drive them.... 
i.e. 'Personal taste'

just my 2P
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Cris I'm quite intrigued as to where you get your information from mate, do you have like a special book that no one else has ? :nervous: pass it to me so I can have a read too please
> 
> Oil pump failures?
> 
> ...


Oil pump failures are a big subject. You have things like N1 pumps clouding the subject.

My reading isn't restricted to wikipedia but here's a snip from SAU:

"The Oil Drive problem was fixed by Crankshaft with part #12200-05U02, which was introduced in Feb of 93. Therefore, any R32 GTR produced in/after March, 93 was fixed, while those produced in/before January, 93 were not. Those produced in Feb 93 were on the border so they could be fixed or not."

20 seconds sounds about right for bigger, better tyres to me. Especially if Nissan were going for a 'ring time. I haven't ever seen Nissan promoting the 'ring time for the R32 but they did make a big song and dance about the R33 time. Many doubted the time at the time. Personally I think that like the R35 time it was just a best time that could be gotten from the car. Remember that Hurst von whatsit at Sportauto wasn't able to match the Nissan time on the R35. However given enough time in the car I can see that you'd knock more time off. The R32's 'ring time was from a car magazine test (AFAIK), not the same as a time set by Nissan with the back-up and testing that entails.

As I've said before I have nothing against R33s, in fact I almost bought one, just like I looked at the R34 too. At the end of the day I decided that I preferred the R32. Others chose the R33. Do I think that they are wrong - yes, just like I think that people who buy white cars are wrong. But I'm happy that they are happy with their purchase as long as I don't have to have one!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

So according to you the National racing color of Japan is a wrong one? :chuckle:

And you assume everybody's knowledge is limited to wikipedia apart from yours? 

So you think everyone else is wrong basically, Nissan is wrong with producing 33 in the first place, then they are wrong to claim a faster time than the 32, then they are also wrong to produce the majority of Skylines in white their national racing color.... only you are right ?? :chuckle: 

Anyway I'm not too fussed about your color arguement as that depends on what you prefer, but to call it a wrong color only tells me the degree of your narrow-mindedness.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

godzilladom said:


> put a carbon bonnet and strip the boot of the 32 and your still 80kg off? you not talking like for like, and as there are probably NO STANDARD cars left (Original Tyres too) then this argument serves little purpose... it's just down to which one *'you'* like the look of.... which one *'you'* prefer the feel of.... which one *'you'* can afford.... where *'you'* drive them....
> i.e. 'Personal taste'
> 
> just my 2P
> :thumbsup:


Sure you can take furher weight off the 32 to make it even lighter, I do understand that mate no need for you to increase the font size that much, we are only talking 80kg here not 800  

As I pointed out in my previous post, to track prepare.... a 32 would have the advantage due to its compact size and already 80kg advantage. 

And.. that's right it then comes down to which one do you prefer, for me the ugly child is still loved but less preferred. As for serving the purpose, the 33 does it for me perfectly.. and yes it is a track car


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> So according to you the National racing color of Japan is a wrong one? :chuckle:
> 
> And you assume everybody's knowledge is limited to wikipedia apart from yours?
> 
> ...


Crikey you do take offence easily don't you! 

Perhaps you should re-read my post.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

offence? lol not at all mate, I'm only expressing my view just as you are, though on the other side of the scale as it happens. but it's all cool, each to their own really!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Motoring mag tested both an original GTR32 and recorded 8mins 22.38

GTR33 V-spec (Gan San drove both cars I think- ex Bridgestone tyre tester round the ring) recorded 8mins 1.72.

However both cars tested years apart - track surface, conditions, tyre improvements all need to be taken into account.

I'm a R32 owner, but I doubt even with a slight weight advantage a bog standard GTR32 is quicker than a GTR33 let alone a V spec, however on similar tyres and brakes there will be bugger all in it.

Cheers


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

markM3 said:


> Motoring mag tested both an original GTR32 and recorded 8mins 22.38
> 
> GTR33 V-spec (Gan San drove both cars I think- ex Bridgestone tyre tester round the ring) recorded 8mins 1.72.
> 
> ...



I'd say on the std 32 brakes, I'm surprised it gets round at all!
Like you say - with the bigger brakes (and vspec vs vspec) there could only be a tiny difference in times... I'll leave you to decide which way, or people might spit their dummies right out
and the 33 is ugly


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

godzilladom said:


> 33 is ugly



I wonder who just spat his dummy now? Perhaps you want a lollipop instead 
Ok let's be children now as you rather emphatically just showed

If I can lower my level momentarily as you just did, like a child who blows air in condoms and plays balloons, maybe it's worth mentioning that the 32 is by far uglier  

:thumbsup:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Come on lads, play nice!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

lol alright let's make the 32 owners happy so that they don't cry like children.

R32 is the most beautiful and the best GTR ever made, and it's the fastest GTR to have ever come out of Nissan factory, it's the lightest, the most compact GTR out there !! happy now :thumbsup: 

God... just go and have fun ffs, don't care which one is pretty which one is not. I love all GTRs personally, but some people have issues it seems. Anyway good for you mate... 

opcorn:


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

the reaction I was going for... thanks
but like you say.. lets all get along, after all we're on here because we share a love for the same cars


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Indeed you guys all GTRs are great.

I have driven mine about 400 miles in the last 2 years, not seen it for over 10 months whilst the engine is being fettled etc etc, then it has to be mapped, need to get some bodywork done blah blah....you guys are lucky you actually have GTRs to drive!!!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

markM3 said:


> Indeed you guys all GTRs are great.
> 
> I have driven mine about 400 miles in the last 2 years, not seen it for over 10 months whilst the engine is being fettled etc etc, then it has to be mapped, need to get some bodywork done blah blah....you guys are lucky you actually have GTRs to drive!!!


I feel your pain. I passengering in an Audi to Le Mans this year :nervous:.


----------



## jlgumby (May 23, 2010)

markM3 said:


> Indeed you guys all GTRs are great.
> 
> I have driven mine about 400 miles in the last 2 years, not seen it for over 10 months whilst the engine is being fettled etc etc, then it has to be mapped, need to get some bodywork done blah blah....you guys are lucky you actually have GTRs to drive!!!


Here is a man who speaks the truth, I see or meet anyone with a passion for GTRs and I'm keen to converse with them, for they share the passion. Whether they like 32, 33 or 34, they're all so similar it doesn't matter.

But as per the opening topic, it is interesting to see what people prefer. I've found from spending some time in a 32 also for a couple of months, that generally, people who don't know much or anything about GTRs preferred the look of the R33, just as a nicely styled car, to them it looked better designed. I've found however that those who have more of an interest in the fact that they are GTRs, really like the fact that the R32 was the modern originator and tend to prefer the styling which they feel is more agressive. I did however get alot more attention in the 33, but the 32 was stock and the the 33 looks mega wide, which is why I love the look of them so much.

To say that buying any of them is wrong, or indeed choosing a certain colour is wrong is pretty odd. We all know that there is no right or wrong, just what is from whoever's perspective. But I think we get the idea. 

And going back to the Ring times, whenever a benchmark is set by a manufacturer which another cannot match, the obvious reaction is to defame the claim in an effort to soften the blow to themselves. Was it ever proven that any of the claims were false, well, no. The R35 is unquestionably fast.

Can we ever sit here and argue to an outcome as to whether a 32 or 33 is best? Well certainly not, unless we remain completely objective and break down different aspects of a car's capabilities such as, comfort, accelleration, braking, cornering force and balance, accomodation etc.etc.

And even then, we'll all have different opinions on what is important and what is not. 

So going back to the topic, White R33, Wide stance, carbon wing and all else stock looking, with a mild tune is the best combo for 'my tastes', Looks tough, sounds horn, corners and will take mates if required. Perfection.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

This discusion can keep on going for ages, leave it a Skyline GTR is a Skyline GTR, all the R32 owners will say R32 and all R33 owners will say R33.

But the real facts are Nissan would never start the production of the R33 if it wasnt better than the R32. Check the Nurburgring times again people....


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Just because a car 'allegedly' goes round a track quicker, doesn't make it BETTER!!??
Would anyone ever say the mark 2 Escort was ever BETTER than the mark one! Not in a million years! It was uglier, less racing pedigree, less sold, less popular, uglier etc etc... You see where this is going....
But Ford did also start production of the mk2, as a the new model. 
There are lots of examples of this. 
Like said above, owners of the 32 will say it's better and so will the 33 owners, fact is, there are more 32's so majority rules!!! Argument over, thread finished, done


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

:nervous:



No 32 is far better, 33 isn't a GTR they should've called it something else


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

.::TopSky::. said:


> But the real facts are Nissan would never start the production of the R33 if it wasnt better than the R32. Check the Nurburgring times again people....


The Nurburgring ring aside, that is a good point, you're not going to make something that's worse than what you previously made. 

Though I do really like the R32.


----------



## pu$$y_hunter (Jun 10, 2011)

I love both the 32 and 33

33 has a better road presence in my opinion

32 seems more old school and hardcore

I've got a 32GTR meself but Id love to have a heavily suped up 33 as well any day


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Take a look at my R33 GTR "for sale" search for A BEUT for sale if your serious?


----------



## ebola (Aug 14, 2009)

Does that mean that you have given up on your R33 then Steve? I'm still in love with my R32


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No, but she don't get out that much, 12 years old with only 42k miles on her and the Engine has done only 5k miles. As much as I like over 12000 horse power in my garage it aint practicle to keep both ! However, Scarlet will eb olut at Dony on the 8th July and BEUT at Castle Combe on the 2nd and 20th Aug (still love them both !!)


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

godzilladom said:


> Just because a car 'allegedly' goes round a track quicker, doesn't make it BETTER!!??
> Would anyone ever say the mark 2 Escort was ever BETTER than the mark one! Not in a million years! It was uglier, less racing pedigree, less sold, less popular, uglier etc etc... You see where this is going....
> But Ford did also start production of the mk2, as a the new model.
> There are lots of examples of this.
> Like said above, owners of the 32 will say it's better and so will the 33 owners, fact is, there are more 32's so majority rules!!! Argument over, thread finished, done


There are more R32 owners simply beacuse there is so many R32s dont make me bring up the numbers!

Nigek-power, The R33 GTR shouldnt be called anything else than GTR! The R33 isnt ugly at all the rear looks verry nice and the front is good but the R32 GTR rear looks okay and the front looks like shit (sorry R32 owners).

Really the best of them all is the R34 GTR it looks astonishing even when you compare it to 2011 cars and it has the best performance.

Pointless thread! All the Skyline GTRs are good in their own way and I like them all R32 was a classic and will always be the daddy of the godzillas the R33 GTR will always be the unique GTR and the R34 will always be the best and most advanced of them all it is also the most modern Skyline GTR its also a car that every enthusiast loves not only JDM-enthusiasts.

Now I`ll unsubscribe to this thread.

Have a good time discussing something pointless!

To the guy that made this thread: :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> :nervous:
> 
> 
> 
> No 32 is far better, 33 isn't a GTR they should've called it something else



They should have called it a Primera because that's how ugly and fat it is!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oui Steady Mr Wills otherwise BEUT will sh*t in your drivers seat !!! as for an R34 being anything else expect a "playstation" for kids - get a life !!! (and a real car) LOL LOL LOL

Top gear NOW so adjust your sets !!!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I knew you'd like that! New top gear is on!


----------



## ebola (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm... dwyb last wednesday in an R32 GTR...
sideways for a bit of fun, and awd for the ride home.


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

.::TopSky::. said:


> There are more R32 owners simply beacuse there is so many R32s dont make me bring up the numbers!
> 
> Nigek-power, The R33 GTR shouldnt be called anything else than GTR! The R33 isnt ugly at all the rear looks verry nice and the front is good but the R32 GTR rear looks okay and the front looks like shit (sorry R32 owners).
> 
> ...


----------



## SkylinerDave (Aug 6, 2009)

R32 , but then again i would say that lol, as for people that say it looks dated, i prefer to think of it as Retro Coolness


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

.::TopSky::. said:


> There are more R32 owners simply beacuse there is so many R32s dont make me bring up the numbers!
> 
> Nigek-power, The R33 GTR shouldnt be called anything else than GTR! The R33 isnt ugly at all the rear looks verry nice and the front is good but the R32 GTR rear looks okay and the front looks like shit (sorry R32 owners).
> 
> ...


Didn't you start the thread about somthing random like 'which skyline has the best rear?' Surely that takes the biscuit when it comes to pointless threads?

Bob


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> Didn't you start the thread about somthing random like 'which skyline has the best rear?' Surely that takes the biscuit when it comes to pointless threads?
> 
> Bob


Mate, that thread is epic but haters gonna hate 

It`s about taste not about how much slower the newer model of a car is than the older model.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I thought you'd unsubscribed!!!
:chuckle:
Bob


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> I thought you'd unsubscribed!!!
> :chuckle:
> Bob


I also thought I unsubscribed :chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow 55 pages of posts... Now someone should start a thread on R33 vs R34 :chuckle:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

crazydave3000 said:


> Wow 55 pages of posts... Now someone should start a thread on R33 vs R34 :chuckle:


R34 hands down becuase Steve doesn't own one LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Herbalife (Jan 7, 2007)

I like them both...33 for the streets, and 32 as a track warrior.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

End of the day all the R's look good imo although i never appreciated 32's until i got into the scene more.
Went for a drive one sunday in my silver 33 and came across a silver 32 that was going my way. Was an awesome sight and couldnt take my eyes off it when in my rear view or in front. Was also great seeing people rubbernecking at the sight of a 33 and 32 GTR,both the same colour, in tandem. Cameras at the ready 
So after a little play we exchange thumbs up and nods of approval, although the nod of approval i got from the 32 owner maybe suggested "33s are shite and ugly but thats actually pretty nice" :chuckle: 
Good point about those not being in the gtr scence taking a preference to the 33 though. Most that are not heavily into the jdm scene or gtrs tend to see the 34 and 33 as THE Skylines. At least thats the impression i get and view i had myself until entering the fold.
would love a nice white 32 now :thumbsup:


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

32, but i'm a little biased  Walking up to a 33 and sitting inside of it, I just didn't get the same level of excitement as I do with a 32. The first time I sat in a 33 it quickly reminded me of sitting in my buddy's '95 Maxima.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

true, but my all-time favorite Skyline, both in terms of level of tune and the appearance, is the R33 JUN Lemon.


----------



## Sniper1st (Mar 25, 2006)

louis110 said:


> 32, but i'm a little biased  Walking up to a 33 and sitting inside of it, I just didn't get the same level of excitement as I do with a 32. The first time I sat in a 33 it quickly reminded me of sitting in my buddy's '95 Maxima.


Lool


----------



## bwrgtr (Aug 8, 2010)

33 is fugly, wouldnt wanna touch it with a stick uke:
granted there are few that look ok but its by making it look more staunch

nissan came to its senses and sorted it out with the 34 :clap:

/unsubscribe


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

R32  im a proud new owner of one! thier both great cars and shall always be Great


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

i have onwed 2 r33 gtst's and a 34 gtt and was going to buy a 33gtr and decided to try a 32 for comparisom. Always loved the 32 but was concerned with the age for condition etc.....only thing is after i drove the 32 it was better than i expected it to be and decided to buy it.

as others have said there all great cars but i think what some poeple miss with the 32 the older styling is very much part of the appeal and underneath its still very much like the 33 and 34 so dont make the mistake i did of thinking it will handle like and old car.

i always wanted a 34gtr but honestly right now im smitten with the 32 gtr.

but i would say as far as choices go asumming you have enough money for either i would make my decision based on the following:

1: do you want a more retro styled jap car with great handling
2: do you want a more modern styled car with great handling

i chose the more retro r32 as after driving multiple cars the 32's older more raw feel was excitingly different for me but all skylines are great.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

bwrgtr said:


> nissan came to its senses and sorted it out with the 34 :clap:


...and then lost their senses again when they made the R35?

That's by far the biggest GTR ever. If size is what you're on about.

It's advisable that you get some education and next time put your point forward in an articulate fashion and not so uncivilised and offensively.

You come on the GTR forum (where it's home for all GTRs) to show how uneducated and utterly dumb you are, with your silly comments.

Peasant !


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

isnt the 34 dimensionally smaller than the 33 though? around 3" shorter and about the same width i think


----------



## Micky Finn (Dec 28, 2011)

I prefere the 32. Again just purchased a 32 gtr in bits so time to make a toy and bring her back to former glory


----------



## MRDOBNS (Jan 12, 2012)

32 or 34 the 33 looks too much like an s14/mid 90s maxima/altima


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the 32. Having the most perfect condition 32 would be amazing. Can't imagine what a 0km r32 gtr would feel like.

Went in a r35 and it was wicked but the gadgets , traction control, suspension control bla bla bla killed it for me. Raw feel is the best.

Good car to compare is the old AE86 and the new 86.. i know which hachiroku i would love to have.


----------



## ChairmanMeow (Jan 1, 2012)

I spent a lot of time thinking about this recently. Looked at both a lot and eventually settled on the R32. Although the age of the R33 is a plus point I prefer the older styling, the more 'raw' feel and for me it's the more iconic shape that I hankered after when I was younger.

Hopefully in a few months I get to fulfil a dream car moment! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR H (Jan 6, 2012)

I love all the GTR's but the r32 has to be the one with all the history and gave them the name godzilla!!! R32 is defineitly better to drive in my opinon but i must say the r33 gtr v spec in midnight purple is Awsome!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah Yeah, all you 32 luvers read and weep 

PistonHeads Headlines - Spotted: Nissan Skyline GT-R (R33)

Chairman meow - styling - an R32 ??? Give it a rest !! Looks like the R34 a bloody great brick UGLY !

(lets see if we can get this thread to 100 pages!! LOL)


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^ :chuckle:

just because they own a 32 it becomes the most beautiful car out there.

come off it mate.

In the outside world, park them both side by side and see which one gets more attention, I doubt the 32 would even be noticed lol


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

lol i think this debate could go on forever but one thing i have noticed is that there seems to be a renewed interest in the 32's in the forums....i see a lot of people are buying these and giving them some tlc and theres some really nice build threads about. it was only a couple of years back most 32 gtrs just seemd to be left for dead and floating round the 3-5k price bracket and looking a little sorry for themselves but its good to see prices are on the rise...not least since ive got one now.

as to the above coment were you not tempted to buy kismetcapitan's r32 in the for sale section? 



Nigel-Power said:


> very tempted :runaway:


lol


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't mind owning a 32, but I will never think it's as pretty as a 33. It simply is not.

But I do love the ugly child as well


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

most of my friends prefer the 34s styling to the 33. With the 32 looking more similar to the 34 than the 33 does im not so sure its as clear cut as some would think. ive owned all three and like them for different reasons and would gladly have either...i have a preference for one model over the others but then i would like one of each instead of selling the other to fund the current car.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> Yeah Yeah, all you 32 luvers read and weep
> 
> PistonHeads Headlines - Spotted: Nissan Skyline GT-R (R33)
> 
> ...


Why would you weep when the last line says this:

"Would you have an R32 instead? Maybe. Black with some gold mag wheels. Yum."

Sounds to me like he swings both ways.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

But "maybe" does not mean "yes"

Would I exchange my 33 with a 32 although I don't prefer them over a 33?

Maybe ! That depends on which 32.. and how it's done up.

Bring garage Saurus 32, I'd give my 33 and another 15K on top for it 

think they'll still refuse my offer .


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

black with gold wheels isnt much to ask for though. doesnt sound like the guy in the posted pistonheads article is too bothered either way he likes both.


----------



## PetesGTT (Dec 4, 2006)

Traded my R34 GTT for a 94 R32 VSPEC II...So happy with it..


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

did similar thing sold my r34 gtt for a 93 gtr 32....was thinking of buying a midnight purple 33gtr as it was local and a low mileage at a really nice price but drove the 32 and chose this instead. my 4th skyline now :thumbsup:


----------



## Jamerio (Aug 21, 2006)

The R32 is probably a better purists drivers car becuase of the weight, but I think the looks are a little dated now, so I would personally go with the 33. I'm not an expert.

If the R32 is done right, it can look sexy in its own right, but 9/10 when I see a 33 next to a 32 I think the 33 looks better.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No, it's not !!!! R33 is A LOT BETTER


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Steve and Nigel both say the 33 is a better car so they must be!
End of!!!

Bob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Agree !! LOL


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

That white r324 would look really nice with black alloys, other than that I'd go for the r33 although I don't think it will age as well. Another 5years and the r32 will be better looking and cost more as well IMO


----------



## 70by (Dec 5, 2011)

love love love 32's i'd have one over even a 35!!!


----------



## Leja (Jan 21, 2012)

For me, 32 in a 18x10 shoes. Only the 400R beats me, but in general the 32 is best looking and more fun in standard form. 
But most importantly for me, it paved the way for the others


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

And the discussion continues...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I think those fighting the cause for the 32 should read the article in the GTROC about the R33. Where a number of things were uprated or improved, better torque and faster round a track while only being 30kg heavier.

http://www.gtroc.org/news/skyline/r33-gt-r-buyers-guide


Indeed the discussion does continue


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm going for R32, just in the process of buying one, and I'm going to stand by the R32 all the way and say that's the best as it's the lightest, purest and most aggressive looking in standard trim.

However if I was buying an R33, if the car I had found for the right price would have been an R33, I'd find a reason to prefer that instead.

For when I was searching for a Skyline, I was genuinely completely impartial about which I was buying, R32 or R33, really did not mind which!

The R34, on the other hand, I'd much rather have one of those


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't know why we would compare the cars we love... would almost be like comparing a pair of tits.


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

Glen said:


> Don't know why we would compare the cars we love... would almost be like comparing a pair of tits.


That's different; the tits are always bigger on the other side :thumbsup:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

dragyth said:


> That's different; the tits are always bigger on the other side :thumbsup:


To true all the biggest tits are in the 35 section 

Tib


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Loooool


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

Had my R32 for about a month now and she is a moody cow and is playing hard to get. However when I turn the music up and ignore the trim rattles, grinding drive shaft and ruined seat she is great fun.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Carfiend said:


> Had my R32 for about a month now and she is a moody cow and is playing hard to get. However when I turn the music up and ignore the trim rattles, grinding drive shaft and ruined seat she is great fun.


The dirty ones are the best because you can have more fun in them lol


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

I am concerned that once she is resprayed and cleans up her act I will be too scared to drive her properly!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Loooool


Did that tickle you bob. 

Tib


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

This thread should be titled 'how many people own a R32 and how many a R33' because lets face it, no one who owns one is voting for the other lol

So R32 will win, cos there was so damn many made lol


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> So R32 will win, cos there was so damn many made lol


I give this troll an 8 out of 10.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Carfiend said:


> I give this troll an 8 out of 10.


Says the troll, lol
:chuckle:

But in fairness to Mikes comment he's right your not gonna vote for the car you didn't buy lol.

Tib


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Carfiend said:


> I give this troll an 8 out of 10.


Lol a troll!
I've been called a bellend, a tw4t, a knob head, a tit, but first time a troll lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol quality


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

One of each saves the argument. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

why don't we point our gunt to the real enemy? :chuckle:
GTS GTST GTT :chairshot


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

Having had 32's and 33's I think both are good in the own way. I would much rather make a long journey in a 33 but I would travel further to buy a 32


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nowt wrong with the Gts, Gtst and GTT's here mate!

Bob


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Who Really cares ... A skyline GTR is A Skyline GTR.... Both are Great cars...


----------



## cdoe2004 (Apr 21, 2011)

ian turbo said:


> Who Really cares ... A skyline GTR is A Skyline GTR.... Both are Great cars...


I agree....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oh go on then as I haven't contributed for some time !

We all know the R32 was the test mule (in boring gay - err grey)
The R33 was streamlined, sexy and more advanced than the OLD style R32
And the R34 was and is just Butt ugly play station for kids


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> Oh go on then as I haven't contributed for some time !
> 
> We all know the R32 was the test mule (in boring gay - err grey)
> The R33 was streamlined, sexy and more advanced than the OLD style R32
> And the R34 was and is just Butt ugly play station for kids


:chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Dear forum ... please forgive Steve ... at his age he only gets out at weekends on supervised trips and obviously someone left their laptop on ...

Most days he can barely remember his name ...

Bless


----------



## r32crazy (Aug 3, 2010)

I could have afforded both, but the R32 GTR just seems more pure and looks more aggressive. R33 is still good but the styling is to whale like for my taste.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Thing with whales is, they are top of the food chain, the biggest but the best and no one messes with them. An the 32 is just some smaller fish that came first. 33 wins. Close thread! Lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well its still r32 for me, ive just bought another one, r32s just have the look for me.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I personally never considered the 32, although as I have grown to understand these cars more, I now appreciate the 32 more but I doubt I would ever buy one.

I'm not into the GTSTs or any of those, mainly due to the interiors and the lack of fat hips.
I love the mainly stock appearance of my car (apart from the ride height and HKS exhaust).


----------



## Bardabe (Feb 11, 2012)

I personally like the R33's more sophisticated character over the R32's raw character. that's just me.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Nowt wrong with the Gts, Gtst and GTT's here mate!
> 
> Bob


haha i know mate. was trying to throw some sugar here.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

*Nürburgring Nordschleife lap times*



miragev said:


> yeah right ...dream on ..
> 
> the 33 is an overweight whale ..


8:01 Nissan Skyline GT-R R33, Driver Motoharu Kurosawa - 1995
8:22 Nissan Skyline GT-R R32, Driver Motoharu Kurosawa - 1989 

Same driver 7 years apart!

Pretty fast whale, compared to the Guppy!


----------



## Bardabe (Feb 11, 2012)

^^^ LMAO good game sir !


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Be interested to know a r32 Vspec/vspec2 time given its updates to brakes, 4wd system as well as rear diff.
Much closer to the r33 time?


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Asphalt Jet said:


> 8:01 Nissan Skyline GT-R R33, Driver Motoharu Kurosawa - 1995
> 8:22 Nissan Skyline GT-R R32, Driver Motoharu Kurosawa - 1989
> 
> Same driver 7 years apart!


There must be a hell of a lot of downhill sections on the Nurburgring.... :squintdan



jimmy1234 said:


> Be interested to know a r32 Vspec/vspec2 time given its updates to brakes, 4wd system as well as rear diff.
> Much closer to the r33 time?


Would have been interesting to see the difference the R32 V-spec changes would have made. The changes to the wider wheels/tyres and bigger brakes would have made a fair difference let alone the fact that the test driver had another 6 years of Nurburgring lappery under his belt.

R32 still leading the pole I see... :chuckle:

Cheers

Stu


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can't go wrong with the 32

Classic

I'm so pleased I owned a mint one for 3 years


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

actually regarding the lap times i heard a rumour that other manufacturers (porsche maybe ?) were saying that nissan cheated using slicks rather than the standard production tyres to achieve the 33's ring lap times......is there any truth in this?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

It was Best Motoring that achieved both the times referred to. Nissan claimed sub 8 mins for GTR33


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

monkfish said:


> actually regarding the lap times i heard a rumour that other manufacturers (porsche maybe ?) were saying that nissan cheated using slicks rather than the standard production tyres to achieve the 33's ring lap times......is there any truth in this?


Krouts spreading rumours again me ol mate it's all German bollocks !!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

monkfish said:


> actually regarding the lap times i heard a rumour that other manufacturers (porsche maybe ?) were saying that nissan cheated using slicks rather than the standard production tyres to achieve the 33's ring lap times......is there any truth in this?


I read an interview with Dirk Schoysman whet e mentioned that the sub 8 minute time was set in a car running more than stock boost. He also mentions that the car was running with his preferences of ATTESA and HICAS settings

The interview is on the GTROC site if you are interested.


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

hmm interesting ill go look for it now...


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

monkfish said:


> hmm interesting ill go look for it now...


Here you go. 

Was the R33 used when you broke the Nordschleife 8’00 record modified in any way from standard or was it a development car?

That’s an interesting question. I do not necessarily think there is a difference between a “development car” and “standard car”. It was a development car and it was standard. However, it’s sort of debatable. Let me explain: it was standard in the sense that all parts were standard (including tyres). But a few items were programmed to my liking; the 4wheel steering and especially the 4WD (ETS). So the balance of the car was excellent (no understeer and superb traction). My engine had a bit more boost too (I never had any figure, the difference was not substantial but of course, there were a few seconds in that). Further, it was an aggressive lap, cutting corners a lot etc. (not my usual style). It’s like the question when you modify the tyre pressure, is the car then still standard?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

So not standard then..


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

I always wonder if my car can be as fast as the 2009 r35 around the ring?
with the better power, tyre and supention.

if he can do it,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KKSt6ppO9g


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would say owning my BNR32 is like a dream come true, and I got it for my first car. Its was love and first sight.


----------



## tooley (Apr 3, 2007)

the lines of the 32 do it for me.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

tooley said:


> the lines of the 32 do it for me.


What lines ?? It's like a wedge of cheese and the arse looks ugly and sooooooooooooooooooooooooo very very dated !


----------



## tooley (Apr 3, 2007)

That's what makes it cool it looks like a retro car


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

or a Dairylea !!


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Steve said:


> or a Dairylea !!
> 
> What lines ?? It's like a wedge of cheese and the arse looks ugly and sooooooooooooooooooooooooo very very dated !


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Steve said:


> What lines ?? It's like a wedge of cheese and the arse looks ugly and sooooooooooooooooooooooooo very very dated !


Steve having the gall to deface the R32 GTR with this comment is the perfect example of the pot calling the kettle black! :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey Gav

I don't have a pot, but do have a micro wave, see that's the issue with those old dated R32 Owners - just don't want to put their pots and pans away and move forward with technology!! LOL

Anyone for Cheese ?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry Steve, I'm going to have to tear you away from that microwave of yours as I think it's gone and cooked something in your head!

And this is the problem with people who own the R33 & R35 GTRs at the same time. They love the technology so much that they ignore all the safety + warning advisories and damage them selves beyond repair. And even after the damage is done they are still unable to see the error of their ways!

I'll politely pass on the offer of cheese. The last comparison put your cheese products on par with a poorly aged Stilton neither fit for man nor beast.

R32 GTR For the Win!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

You do have to feel sorry for these poor misguided 32 owners. Poor dears.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

cleethorpes said:


> You do have to feel sorry for these poor misguided 32 owners. Poor dears.


Ironically we are the purists, those who came afterwards are merely echo's of the voice.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I very much like the retro charms of the 32. But to consider it better than a 33 is clearly an error of judgment.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

So to clarify, I don't believe the R32 is completely "better" to the R33. I believe the R33 is "better" to the R32, however not completely. There are areas that the R32 exceeds the R33. 

In addition, this thread has turned into something else other than what it was intended for. It's descended into a dick measuring, chest beating contest between the owners of the two models of GTR. 

The funny thing about all of this is it was begun by someone who wanted to hear the fore's and against's and why they prefer that model of GTR. Not pit the R32 Owners & R33 Owners against each other.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

GavGTR said:


> So to clarify, I don't believe the R32 is completely "better" to the R33. I believe the R33 is "better" to the R32, however not completely. There are areas that the R32 exceeds the R33.
> 
> In addition, this thread has turned into something else other than what it was intended for. It's descended into a dick measuring, chest beating contest between the owners of the two models of GTR.
> 
> The funny about all of this is it was begun by someone who wanted to hear the fore's and against's and why they prefer that model of GTR. Not pit the R32 Owners & R33 Owners against each other.


Well said mate!

For me, the "Lines"  of the BNR32 is more sharp and masculine, same thing with the 34. And I like it better than the somewhat soft lines of the droopy eyed 33.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

SeR GTR said:


> Well said mate!
> 
> For me, the "Lines"  of the BNR32 is more sharp and masculine, same thing with the 34. And I like it better than the somewhat soft lines of the droopy eyed 33.


I agree the 33's smoothness was a tad excessive and a chunkier look would of been better. But no level of argument can excuse the camp looking pinched arse of the 32. It just looks out of place.


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

BNR32 forever!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

cleethorpes said:


> But no level of argument can excuse the camp looking pinched arse of the 32. It just looks out of place.


What are you talking about! It doesn't seem camp looking or pinched at all.


----------



## r32crazy (Aug 3, 2010)

> For me, the "Lines" of the BNR32 is more sharp and masculine, same thing with the 34. And I like it better than the somewhat soft lines of the droopy eyed 33.


x2 my thoughts exactly!


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

i would be chuffed with either both are immence cars after owning r33's my next car will be my first r32 cant wait tbh


----------



## Woojen (Aug 21, 2012)

I cant tell wich one i love the most... so hard 
Aslong it has the mark "SKYLINE" in its ass and the GT-R badge im happy with that 

But if i have to take on it would be a R32 because of its history and old school looks wich i like 

(got a r32 GTR)


----------



## Garage12 (Sep 13, 2012)

for me it would be the r33, having been in both i understand the appeal of the r32's but they are just too "retro" for me, r33 is more modern and build quality is more up my street, love the look of all the gtr's though!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nigel-Power said:


> I have chosen 33 for track and everything else, impressed with everything it does. in addition if you think 32 is better at cornering, think again, the slower time around the nurburgring states otherwise



Good man Nigel. I haven't thrown my 2 pennys worth in for ages on this little topic, but YOU JUST KNOW IT MAKES SENSE !! lol (and the R33 is better looking than the cheese wedge R32) 

Hand Grenade, Pin, Pull out & Run LOL LOL LOL 

Happy Christmas


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know what all the arguing is about. 


Myself, I picked the R32. The car just does it for me. It just seems all business and no BS you don't need. The 33 just looks bloated and too round. Even in Japan, the 33 doesn't quite have the used car market like the 32 and 34 do.


opcorn: :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No Arguing.

R32, project car, ugly, but learnt lessons

R33, perfect in every way

R34, play station ugly as F8ck mistake

R35 Perfection !!

No arguing, but keep it going !!


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

I've had both, this is my second R32 GTR and had a R33 GTR Vspec..let's jus put it this way I currently have a R32 GTR.

The R32 GTR, they are becoming more and more sought after and are fetching more than R33's, 33's are more refined but the rawness of the r32 is what makes it for me, proper old skoolness!

33 against the 32 and 34 is a bit off the odd one out...i will own a R34 as its been the one I have always admired and wanted


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cos the R33 is the best !!


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

First post on this was december 2005, after 7 years maybe every one should agree to disagree, we all love our gtr's and if we didn't the scrapyards would be full of them. Hope you've all had a good christmas and all the best for the new year.


----------



## nasah (Aug 20, 2012)

For me it would be R32 anytime. Love the masculine curves on it


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

kevr32 said:


> First post on this was december 2005, after 7 years maybe every one should agree to disagree, we all love our gtr's and if we didn't the scrapyards would be full of them. Hope you've all had a good christmas and all the best for the new year.


Hi KevR32

LOL,its just a bit of play and fun and to see if we can keep the thread going. 

See if we can make it the lonest thread here and anywhere !!

Nothing to offend but you have a signature of KevR32 so I guss you are one of the unfortunate ones who bought the wrong car LOL


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> Hi KevR32
> 
> LOL,its just a bit of play and fun and to see if we can keep the thread going.
> 
> ...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

CSB love your gifs brother! Lol


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Still prefer the look of the 33.. But as long as it's got a GTR badge on the boot isn't that all that matters..???


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Steve,

In the intrests of keeping things going i thought i'd try out a phrase i've never used before

I bought the wrong car,
I bought the wrong car,
I bought the wrong car, 
no, it doesn't matter how many times i say it ,i just can't make it sound convincing, maybe if i bought an r33....


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

kevr32 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> In the intrests of keeping things going i thought i'd try out a phrase i've never used before
> 
> ...


:chuckle:
bob


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

How can anyone not like the R32 GTR, for me its a classic, the R33, though I have one I dont view it as the R32 which has pure motorsport pedigree and brings back memories of the Group A days when it was destroying Cosworths


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

rogerdavis said:


> How can anyone not like the R32 GTR, for me its a classic, the R33, though I have one I dont view it as the R32 which has pure motorsport pedigree and brings back memories of the Group A days when it was destroying Cosworths


Bobs car is a great example


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

fourtoes said:


> :chuckle:
> bob


Ah, now your learning Bob !!!:runaway:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You're so right Steve buddy, I did learn.....:chuckle:
The day I sold my 1995 midnight purple R33 GTR and bought a 1992 R32 GTR! 
Booom!!!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bob

Everybody makes mistakes in life, I feel for you Bud. I am sure one day you will see the light and be reunited with an R33


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You may well be right Steve mate!
But don't hold your breath!
Actually maybe you should! 
:chuckle:
Bobster


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Seen any lights yet or do you still have the proto type to the finished product?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

FAO 

KevR32
Fourtoes
Jaycabs

& any other unfortunate R32 owners 

Thought it was about time I showed you all what you are missing 



http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...onDetail15.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...ionDetail7.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...ionDetail5.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...ionDetail9.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...ionDetail8.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...onDetail14.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...onDetail17.jpg


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

The links aren't working Steve. 



Steve said:


> FAO
> 
> KevR32
> Fourtoes
> ...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> FAO
> 
> KevR32
> Fourtoes
> ...


Apparently nothing :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Yet another fail from Steve! Lol
:chuckle:
Bob


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Think you'll find that is photobuckets fault. will be speaking to them later today, 

Remeber - THE BEST IS WORTH WAITING FOR !!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail6.jpg


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ah ha now working !!!!

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail7.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail5.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail8.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail9.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail4.jpg

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail12.jpg


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn that is nice, the 32 owners clearly need to face the facts!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Thank you Cleethorpes, at least I can put my money where my mouth is 

Note all R32 owners have gone very quiet LOL


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Strange isn't it, run out of silly arguments...they are now having to face the cold hard truth !


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Lol funny , just us more mature 32 owners know we dont need to brag about our great cars


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Good argument, unless you read your comment again.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

The brag part ? No bragging just the truth lol


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Steve said:


> Ah ha now working !!!!
> 
> http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail7.jpg
> 
> ...


I give up......is it some sort of whale ? 

Cheers

Stu


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

mambastu said:


> I give up......is it some sort of whale ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


Nah looked more a vauxhaul cavalier! 
:chuckle:
Bob


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

mambastu said:


> I give up......is it some sort of whale ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


Yeh, a Killer whale. :clap:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ah ha now working !!!!
> 
> http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z156/SkyMonster_photos/BEUTafterCorrectionDetail7.jpg
> 
> ...


Very shiny. Apparently you can polish a......:thumbsup: only joking.

Also shows the retrograde step they took with the 33 having an old fashioned aerial.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cris said:


> Also shows the retrograde step they took with the 33 having an old fashioned aerial.


Ooooooo!!:chuckle:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

How hard is it to use img tags ffs. Never clicked a photo link, never will


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> How hard is it to use img tags ffs. Never clicked a photo link, never will


as its been pointed out Mike its only a pic of a whale so your not missing much hehe you wouldn't like it :chuckle:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

MS33 said:


> Yeh, a Killer whale. :clap:


you mean this?  :chuckle: lol










@steve
i must admit, your car is a beaut, but i still prefer 32.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I want on of those !!! (the Whale) "Sunjoy inflatable" and you put kids on it ???

Mike GTR dunno, never done it LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cris said:


> Very shiny. Apparently you can polish a......:thumbsup: only joking.
> 
> Also shows the retrograde step they took with the 33 having an old fashioned aerial.


at least it has a fully working electric aerial, just wanted to show you R23 boys that everything still works LOL


----------



## Sentra-gtr33 (Jan 15, 2013)

I had the choice between the r32 and r33... by every mechanical way the r33 is a better car (I prefer the looks and length) 

This tread is more of, which look do you like... some of you say that if you upgrade the brakes 4 wheel drive etc. .. then it will go faster around nur. .. but the r33 is the upgrade! !

You bash the r33 or r32 they are both great...


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

sins we are comparing r33s to whales. 
here is my comparison. 

no shark can touch it


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

here is one more


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tinoush said:


> here is one more



:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Bardabe (Feb 11, 2012)

Tinoush said:


> here is one more


lmao that was mean made me cry a little bit, I miss my R33....


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

Voted 32, never been into the 33 personally.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

R32 as well voted here. R33 spec 3 only looks good to me.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

enshiu said:


> R32 as well voted here. R33 spec 3 only looks good to me.


That why i have chosen a s3 over modified r33 shiu


----------



## R33RB30 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have both. R33 looks better from the rear, but prefer R32.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks like there is a clear winner.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R33 and R35 all the way !!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steve said:


> R32 and R35 all the way !!!


I agree. 

A little sports car and a cruiser.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

R33 clearly is the winner here.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

For me personally, You can have too much of a good thing....

BNR32 - Total produced = 43,934

BCNR33 - Total produced = 16,422

So I've gotta go with the rarer of these two Skyline GT-R models! R33 FTW!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Clearly the Japanese knew a good thing when they saw it. :chuckle:


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

K66 SKY said:


> For me personally, You can have too much of a good thing....
> 
> BNR32 - Total produced = 43,934
> 
> ...


I agree with this 100%


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

BNR32 - Total produced = 43,934

BCNR33 - Total produced = 16,422

If the R33 was any better it would have sold in greater numbers than the R32.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

lightspeed said:


> BNR32 - Total produced = 43,934
> 
> BCNR33 - Total produced = 16,422
> 
> If the R33 was any better it would have sold in greater numbers than the R32.


The r33 came in a recession though


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Both sexy, who cares huh? )))


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

lightspeed said:


> BNR32 - Total produced = 43,934
> 
> BCNR33 - Total produced = 16,422
> 
> If the R33 was any better it would have sold in greater numbers than the R32.


So by all accounts the R33 is rare !!!!:runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lightspeed said:


> BNR32 - Total produced = 43,934
> 
> BCNR33 - Total produced = 16,422
> 
> If the R33 was any better it would have sold in greater numbers than the R32.


And watered down by all those crappy GTS-T's


----------



## Ex-Evo Dave (Jun 28, 2013)

R33, worst of the lot, ugly front end, either gotta be a 32, or 34 ;-) (sadly I can't stretch to a 34 so the R32 will do for me)


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

lightspeed said:


> BNR32 - Total produced = 43,934
> 
> BCNR33 - Total produced = 16,422
> 
> If the R33 was any better it would have sold in greater numbers than the R32.


I think the simple answer to this is, the advertising department at Nissan took one look at the 33 and said, how the f**k do you expect us to sell them, stop production, cut your losses, and slap the designers with a wet fish, until you find the one who thought he could take the piss.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mikeydinho said:


> Both sexy, who cares huh? )))


Exactly :thumbsup:




Mookistar said:


> And watered down by all those crappy GTS-T's


Oy !!!  :chuckle:


----------



## Nismo_R (Mar 14, 2014)

Hakasoku was a revolution
R32 gtr the original godzilla revolution
R35 gtr a revolution

the ones inbetween are evolutions of the game changers other than the r34 z tune being the ultimate expression of an RB26 so it is in a league of its own really

I like my 32's and the rest are in no way inferior, just the 32 is as pure to analouge feel you going to get

the rest are all good cars too and wouldnt mind owning them


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> *If the R33 was any better it would have sold in greater numbers than the R32.*


If that was true lightspeed, the BNR34 must be the real stinker of the bunch as that only sold 12,175 units....:chuckle::chairshot


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

There weren't as many R33 made as the crappy R32 so they couldn't have sold more !!!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Ex-Evo Dave said:


> R33, worst of the lot, ugly front end, either gotta be a 32, or 34 ;-) (sadly I can't stretch to a 34 so the R32 will do for me)


Yeah... If I had the £££.. It would have to be the 34, but the 32 has to be the worst one...... It's just to small and doesn't have great styling, just looks plane. But that's just me.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

A wise man once said that there was no such thing as a rare production car - just unpopular ones...


----------



## GTR-RICHARD-89 (Feb 13, 2014)

RepLiKa said:


> R32 is lighter and better looking tbh...i always thought the R33 was the odd one out from the 32 and the 34


Couldn't agree more, but like some of you have said if i had the £££ i would a R34


----------



## Mätsi (Jan 27, 2016)

lol what topic  this war never ends... 
But its r32 or r34. r33 wasnt option never, dont like it. R33 is like they are doing something new but arent sure its fine or not. so they fixed it at R34


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mätsi said:


> lol what topic  this war never ends...
> But its r32 or r34. r33 wasnt option never, dont like it. R33 is like they are doing something new but arent sure its fine or not. so they fixed it at R34


totally different looking cars.


----------



## Sentra-gtr33 (Jan 15, 2013)

there are massive wright ups on why each GTR was built (R32 / R33/ R34)
I would beg most of you to read up to understand the reason behind each one.

I have personally driven each one, mostly town driving.
R34 is the easiest, and with the 6 speed the power delivery is perfect.
R32 is by far the worst (understandable for it being the oldest)
R33 is very good, if it had the 6 speed driveability will almost be on par with 34... although parking on the R33 is a problem.

if its looks ONLY then its personal preference.. but if its the CAR and PERFORMANCE then R33 beats R32 in every way.

that is my 2 cents.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sentra-gtr33 said:


> there are massive wright ups on why each GTR was built (R32 / R33/ R34)
> I would beg most of you to read up to understand the reason behind each one.
> 
> I have personally driven each one, mostly town driving.
> ...


Where can I find these Wright ups on why each car was built?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Sentra-gtr33 said:


> there are massive wright ups on why each GTR was built (R32 / R33/ R34)
> I would beg most of you to read up to understand the reason behind each one.
> 
> I have personally driven each one, mostly town driving.
> ...


Thanks for that. Really insightful. Will bookmark for later reference.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sentra-gtr33 said:


> there are massive wright ups on why each GTR was built (R32 / R33/ R34)
> I would beg most of you to read up to understand the reason behind each one.
> 
> I have personally driven each one, mostly town driving.
> ...


I've driven all 3. When you say the R32 is the worst please explain how you came to this conclusion. I've driven many R32s some are good and some are horrible this is because some owner really don't have a clue when upgrading things like brakes suspensions and makes the car infact any of them can be made horrible not just the R32. 

Which is why I spent a lot of time and money working out the best combination for ride and quality handling on my R32 which with a getrag doesn't differ much at all from the more modern R33/34 in that department. You cannot beat the R33 characteristics on a fast flowing track due to its wheel base or the inherent chassis stiffness of an R34 but the difference is certainly not day and night or miles away.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> I've driven all 3. When you say the R32 is the worst please explain how you came to this conclusion. I've driven many R32s some are good and some are horrible this is because some owner really don't have a clue when upgrading things like brakes suspensions and makes the car infact any of them can be made horrible not just the R32.
> 
> Which is why I spent a lot of time and money working out the best combination for ride and quality handling on my R32 which with a getrag doesn't differ much at all from the more modern R33/34 in that department. You cannot beat the R33 characteristics on a fast flowing track due to its wheel base or the inherent chassis stiffness of an R34 but the difference is certainly not day and night or miles away.


Funny you say about the R33's wheelbase, Keiichi Tsuchiya said very much the same thing.


----------



## Sentra-gtr33 (Jan 15, 2013)

MS33 - search "one mans lonely adventures in his R33 gtr"

there is a write up on why the R33 was built... it was built to be the fastest car around NUR
every part of a R33 was purpose built.. not by mistake (as some people say)
even the GTR signs.. was the first GTR to have the badge in the front.



@FRracer - stock for stock.. or similar mods the R32 needs a lot more to compete with the other 2.
the R33 was an improvement(whether we want to admit or not)
when I drove I looked for (remember on the street)
- easy to drive
- car feedback
- comfortably
- general power 
- cabin feel
with all of the above I feel the R33 - r34 was better then the R32( not that the R32 is bad, just not as good)
if I had it my way I would have all 3 models.
I choose the R33 after the drives... would have been R34 but $$$$$
R32 and R33s are around the same price... made more sense to go for R33(esp the vspec)

please don't get me wrong, not saying the R32 is a bad car im saying that if you gona compare (looks aside,caeteris paribus) the R33 is a better choice.


----------



## Sentra-gtr33 (Jan 15, 2013)

have a look at all the GTRs 

they all beautiful...


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sentra-gtr33 said:


> MS33 - search "one mans lonely adventures in his R33 gtr"


Cheers.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2016)

R32 GTR for me


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Sentra-gtr33 said:


> MS33 - search "one mans lonely adventures in his R33 gtr"
> 
> there is a write up on why the R33 was built... it was built to be the fastest car around NUR
> every part of a R33 was purpose built.. not by mistake (as some people say)
> ...


Well of course the car evolved had better brakes, stiffer chassis, v specs had active diff and a refined Attesa improved suspension geometry it is bound to be better but making a bold statement saying the R32 is the worst is rather a dumb thing to say with out giving a proper explanation.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

As Sentra-gtr33 says, I think there all beautiful machines.


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

32,33,34 are all beautiful cars, the true GTR with RB26, nothing else


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

They are indeed cannot call one rubbish over the other each has its strong points.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

FRRACER said:


> They are indeed cannot call one rubbish over the other each has its strong points.


Exactly this.

At the end of the day they are all RB26 GT-Rs.
All great cars.
But there are clear differences in weight, improvements with time and handling. Or you could say character.

Due to this, different ones appeal to different people.
But to discount the others as clearly inferior is wrong.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep agree Richard - it is character and personality of the difference that makes the difference as you can probably get both cars to perform in the same way but different and if anyone has had both side by side as I and Richard have you would understand this.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

There are a number of great things about the skyline. 

The dominance over all other 'competition' at the tieme
the available performance per £££££
The looks / violence / Jap influence
The innovation

But IMHO the very best thing which they all share is the noise. I love the sound of the RB26 which they ALL share. The very best variant being a lovely single with the car being launched. 

All that said, I had an R32 so obviously that's far better


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

gtr mart said:


> *All that said, I had an R32 so obviously that's far better*


LOL!:chuckle: The R33 _(esp in Spec III guise)_ is mechanically an R34 with a five speed gearbox....So there's _*NO WAY*_ R32's can be the better Skyline Mart!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

:chuckle:

I now own an R35. As far as I am concerned all the skylines are (slow and) shit.....

If that were true, what would be the point....

There is more to it than technical advancement. 

Any skyline is EVOcotive.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

gtr mart said:


> *I now own an R35. As far as I am concerned all the skylines are (slow and) shit.....
> *


_So it won't be long now then Martin that you'll see the error of your ways and be back in the Skyline fold with a BNR34 just like aaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllll the other Nissan GT-R Owners eventually do!_:chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I have both  love the old skool 32 but the 35 still wins it for smiles per mile for me


----------



## Kc350z (Sep 13, 2015)

R32 Gtr is the best, the original godzilla. And as the poll resaults show currently the r32 is winning, so many people clearly think the same ?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Luckily we all like different things fella. Otherwise the world would be a boring place 

32 might be winning the poll on here but if I have to choose between my two for an early morning hoon with pals, it's the 35 that wins. That said there's always a place on my drive for the 32. Nice day trip planned in it tomorrow in the sun. Bring on the flames :chuckle:


----------



## Kc350z (Sep 13, 2015)

Saucyboy, your wright that we all have our options and my opion was only my opion as the poll is asking for an opion of a 32 or 33. However if the poll was asking "if money was no object" what would you buy then my answer would be very different, a nismo Gtr of course. You a lucky guy to have both a Gtr and an r32 Gtr sitting on your drive but unfortunately not everybody has that sort of money to buy both so we have to decide within our budget what we can afford and as the 32 and 33 priices are similer then a 32 was my choice and It appears a lot of people on here think the same. Hope you had a great day with your flame thrower ?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't stop dribbling over my 32gtr it's easily the tastiest looking car I've ever owned. Every angle is just smuttingtonsville :/

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RollyGTR (Jul 13, 2016)

Owned a R32 GTR for almost 10 years. 

I think I will own it another 10 years. Its continuously evolving and better looking every year.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I've had sooooo many thumbs up in my 32 and smiles of appreciation. I've come back to find guys stood around it admiring it so it definitely seems like a head turner. On the road most ppl seem to have this look of wtf is that as they tootle round in finance bubbles

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Consider this, the R32 came with full gusto to revive the name. It was the car that was branded "Godzilla", after it blitzed everything on the track essentially becoming the icon that laid the foundations to the legendary GTR name.

Yes it came with flaws, as do all cars, but as R32Combat said, everything else after it was just a copy with small refinements here and there...although the R34 is bloody sexy!

Want to decide what to get? First decide what you want to spend, your budget is the key thing mate as that is the sole thing that will dictate the condition of the car.

I spent a f**k load on my R32, even went a few grand out of my budget. But I can safely say I have one of the cleanest R32s in the country...serious talk/true stories.

Dont get me wrong, a clean R33 is stunning but it's looks are nowhere near as nice as an R32. Long straight lines and when dropped a little very sleek.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Now your just talking b*ll*cks

As stated several times - and yes I will be back in the fold soon

The R32 was the proto type 
The R33 was perfection 
The R34 was just silly Playstation R32 with big **** off bits stuck on


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

anthonymcgrath said:


> I've had sooooo many thumbs up in my 32 and smiles of appreciation. I've come back to find guys stood around it admiring it so it definitely seems like a head turner. On the road most ppl seem to have this look of wtf is that as they tootle round in finance bubbles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Everything Anthony said :clap:


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Steve said:


> Now your just talking b*ll*cks
> 
> As stated several times - and yes I will be back in the fold soon
> 
> ...


Everything Steve said :clap:


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

jnoor said:


> Consider this, the R32 came with full gusto to revive the name. It was the car that was branded "Godzilla", after it blitzed everything on the track essentially becoming the icon that laid the foundations to the legendary GTR name.
> 
> Yes it came with flaws, as do all cars, but as R32Combat said, everything else after it was just a copy with small refinements here and there...although the R34 is bloody sexy!
> 
> ...


Everything I said :clap:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

R33 GTR said:


> Everything Steve said :clap:


But Steve has general poor taste and learnt early on that not only couldn't he drive in grand turismo on the console, it was also foresight he couldn't drive on the road either :chuckle:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

I personally prefer the R33. The sheer road presence it has is amazing. Looks are subjective though.

Do love an R32 like this though:









This fantastic example came up at HJA just the other day...Pretty much my idea spec (exterior). Love the centerlock LMGT4's










The R33 still makes me weak at the knees whenever I see one.


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

shit... i drive a r33 gtr but i like both......shit 

both have their Arguments.....

diki who wants to vote both


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OK weak between the knees and ears time


----------



## skitzafit (Aug 29, 2016)

While both are amazing and the merits of the R32 can't be denied, I personally preferred the R33. I enjoy the softer lines compared to the sharper edges of the R32's shape.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Just thought I'd add to this.. went through town centre before and there were two lambos parked up outside a shop with numerous ppl stood around taking pics.. at least till I pulled up outside at which point the same crowd merged round my 32 taking pics haha  kinda cool that an old Datsun can still do that 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raj_vr6 (Jan 4, 2017)

R32 GTR ftw. A classic.


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

i made this for you guys


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGek4g-jnqw

i think both have their positive sides 

greetz

diki


----------



## maildcampbell83 (Oct 17, 2016)

R32gtr all day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Steve said:


> OK weak between the knees and ears time


Nice car mate, something not quite right about the wheels though and I can't quite put my finger on it :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

diki said:


> i made this for you guys
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGek4g-jnqw
> ...


Yeah 33 all day long and it's the wrong colour !!:runaway:


----------



## BushyBoy (Nov 1, 2012)

A well looked after and subtlety styled R32 is a match for any car on the road


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

R32 is my personal favourite. But that's because I like 80s styling in cars.
But you can't say a silver R33 with gold BBS wheels doesn't look good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NismoRR (Dec 13, 2017)

R32 all day long!


----------



## Pitbull33 (Jul 7, 2015)

Love the r33, am on my second one. The 32 is a great car aswell just prefer the lines of the 33.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow is this still going ? 

I thought by now all those poor R32 and R34 owners would have woken up and smelt the coffee...........................and at least bought an R35 LOL


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

We're poor that's why we drive 32's! 


Steve said:


> Wow is this still going ?
> 
> I thought by now all those poor R32 and R34 owners would have woken up and smelt the coffee...........................and at least bought an R35 LOL


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

anthonymcgrath said:


> We're poor that's why we drive 32's!
> 
> 
> Steve said:
> ...


Hahahaa


----------



## gtrciho (Oct 22, 2018)

R33 GTR


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

Gtr_hu said:


> Hahahaa


but the R33s cheaper!


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

I've just chosen to buy a 33 when i could have gone for a 32. The 32, although epic, is just a bit too dated now for me now. I have owned a 32 previously about 13 years ago and loved it btw (paid about 5k for it back then).


----------



## Mike-998 (Aug 22, 2016)

R32, though it sounds like we're all biased..


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

33 was 20 seconds faster around the ring, which is nothing.



This is my 666th post.

Go figure.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

[redacted] said:


> *33 was 20 seconds faster around the ring, which is nothing.*













Its Nürburgring time was something my mates and I used to bang on and on about back in the day. The R33 GT-R sounded so far ahead of everything else when it was new!:smokin:













[redacted] said:


> *
> 
> This is my 666th post.
> 
> Go figure.*


Only really significant if you are an Iron Maiden fan, Devil Worshiper, Fearful Bible bashing Christian, etc, etc....:chuckle:


----------



## Cris_ (Dec 22, 2018)

*32 vs 33 around a track*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=ryxvkkikGxo

Sorry if its a repost


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

Both overrated.


----------



## JDMR33GTR (Feb 7, 2017)

R32 GTR for me


----------



## james309 (Jul 12, 2019)

R32 for me 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

